# Chainsaw photography



## mweba

I know most people are here for conversation and information. That being said, a picture is worth a 1000 words and video can be even better (if done well). 
I myself enjoy the reading and love the pics. Some pics that have been posted are less than desirable picture quality. Would like to hear what you guys are using and recommend for photo/video equipment. Most people do not have big budgets for this kind of thing so lets hear it for all price ranges. 

Not really a chainsaw subject but I believe a thread like this could contribute to the overall quality of posts. I shoot with a Kadak easy share Z1012 IS. Good camera for the money, with the exception of shutter lag. Here is a couple pics for the forum.


----------



## mdavlee

I just use my wife's Kodak 743 right now. It does alright. I want to get a new 10 or 12 mega pixel camera that will do HD video.


----------



## Woodcutteranon

My pictures are taken with an old digital Olympus. I took it when I got my wife a much nicer camera. This way I don't feel bad taking it with me on one of my "chainsaw missions" in the woods. Here is a recent snapshot of my little Poulan Micro sitting on a round of walnut. My dad bought this back in the 70's and was our family's first saw. Its a keeper.


----------



## mweba

mdavlee said:


> I just use my wife's Kodak 743 right now. It does alright. I want to get a new 10 or 12 mega pixel camera that will do HD video.



My kodak does HD video and it is beatiful but the focus is kinda slow. This camera is in the 200 range. I have been looking at the nikon d3000 for slr, mainly because of the price at 499. I know a couple members have some high dollar cameras. Would like some input on those also.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShBgwv6WvRs


----------



## mdavlee

I don't want to spend a whole lot as I take them out and get them dirty and everything else. $200 is doable.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

I use an old $40 off brand camera I bought on sale at Office Max. I tried to post a pic today but couldn't because it was too big. Now I have to go out and take pic again with smaller pic. Ebay wants 'em big, AS wants 'em small.
I've since replaced the camera with a $60 Kodak digital. Seems to work fine and is easier to use.


----------



## mweba

Woodcutteranon said:


> My pictures are taken with an old digital Olympus. I took it when I got my wife a much nicer camera. This way I don't feel bad taking it with me on one of my "chainsaw missions" in the woods. Here is a recent snapshot of my little Poulan Micro sitting on a round of walnut. My dad bought this back in the 70's and was our family's first saw. Its a keeper.
> 
> 
> Yup sentimental value trumps all. Have a c-51 I will never part with. Olympus takes a good pic. I also have a older camera for equipment scouting just in case it rains or something.


----------



## isaaccarlson

*I use the wife's Nikon D60 for pics and her Flip Mino HD for vid.*

The short lens for the nikon was dropped hard so it has trouble focusing. The flip mino hd is awesome. She got them both when she was in art school. The Nikon was like $1300 i think.....and the flip mino was $300. Glad she went to school and got them. They come in handy.


----------



## Tzed250

...was taken by this guy with this camera...








.


----------



## Moss Man

I am a fan of Canon products when it comes to digital cameras. I have 3 different models and while the image quality isn't in line with some of the other brands, the overall features make up for that.

I use the free Picasa 3 Google program for image manipulation, it really works excellent for a free program. Just type in Picasa 3 at Google and downlod it.

Canon S3IS took these;


----------



## mweba

a. palmer jr. said:


> I use an old $40 off brand camera I bought on sale at Office Max. I tried to post a pic today but couldn't because it was too big. Now I have to go out and take pic again with smaller pic. Ebay wants 'em big, AS wants 'em small.



XNview program is easy to use for resizing. 
I have seen some samsung cameras at wallymart for 130. Does anyone have experience with these?


----------



## mweba

That Nikon took a vivid pic.

Moss, that cannon does a great job also. Very clear pics and I have watched all your vids. They turn out well also. What is the price range on that cannon?


----------



## Moss Man

mweba said:


> Woodcutteranon said:
> 
> 
> 
> My pictures are taken with an old digital Olympus. I took it when I got my wife a much nicer camera. This way I don't feel bad taking it with me on one of my "chainsaw missions" in the woods. Here is a recent snapshot of my little Poulan Micro sitting on a round of walnut. My dad bought this back in the 70's and was our family's first saw. Its a keeper.
> 
> 
> Yup sentimental value trumps all. Have a c-51 I will never part with. Olympus takes a good pic. I also have a older camera for equipment scouting just in case it rains or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That muffler is top notch Mitch, very nice.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tzed250

.


The iPhone camera does ok...








but the DSLR is better...








.


----------



## Moss Man

mweba said:


> That Nikon took a vivid pic.
> 
> Moss, that cannon does a great job also. Very clear pics and I have watched all your vids. They turn out well also. What is the price range on that cannon?



The S3 IS is a bit outdated, I have had it for over 3 years now. I believe they are up to S5's now or maybe higher. They are just below DSLR's and run around $300.-$350. I think? You might be able to find an S3 or an S4 somewhere online, they have up to a 12x zoom which can be real handy and 3 minute video capability.

Here is a link for an S5;
http://www.steves-digicams.com/came...rshot-s5-is/canon-powershot-s5-is-review.html

http://www.bizrate.com/digital-cameras/canon-powershot-s5/


----------



## AUSSIE1

395XP (100cc) 385XP, 371XP (76cc)






My 13 year old 371XP











Try and keep photo's not too large as it's hard enough for those on dial up even with smaller photo's.


----------



## mweba

That muffler is top notch Mitch, very nice.[/QUOTE]

Thanks Moss, I made a shelf in the garage just for your 372 and that 394 quad. My two saw plan. 

Another random pic.


----------



## mweba

Good point Aussie. I take my cable for granted. What size is that 500? Do you use that 371?! Nice clear pics by the way.

Moss, I will have to check into cannon. Looks like a quality piece. My Kodak will take two hour vids but a eight minute cut takes four hours to upload to youtube.


----------



## kspakland

Taken with a Vivitar Vivicam 3500 ( I believe 1.3 megapixel).


----------



## AUSSIE1

mweba said:


> Good point Aussie. I take my cable for granted. What size is that 500? Do you use that 371?! Nice clear pics by the way.
> 
> Moss, I will have to check into cannon. Looks like a quality piece. My Kodak will take two hour vids but a eight minute cut takes four hours to upload to youtube.



This photo is 800x600
181SE with 288 barrel kit.






This one is 640x480






So yeah, I'd say they were about 500.
The photo's are taken with a crappy old Fuji finepix SLR.
Mid year I'll aim for 15MP approx and HD video with a couple of lens's.

That 371XP has cut all our firewood, camp wood, cleaned off firetrails for ten years and along side the others for the last three.


----------



## southbound

All I have is a pos Sony Cyber-shot 6.0..Considering it is held together with tape it does alright by me....


----------



## PineFever

Kodak DX4530 
I can't even remember when I bought it. Think about six years ago on ebay. Takes video and holds SD card. Works for all I need. It's 5 mp.





Ed


----------



## Andyshine77

DSLR's are still the way to go if you want to take sharp pics with less noise. Photoshop is also a must IMHO, and I'm a Nikon guy. Bad thing about posting pics on a forum is the fact you have to re size and reduce the quality of the pic before you can upload them.


----------



## mweba

Sony takes a good close up as does that kodak. Even more important than the camera is lighting. What did you use for a light source on that cylinder shot pine?

Coffee break


----------



## mweba

Andyshine77 said:


> DSLR's are still the way to go if you want to take sharp pics with less noise. Photoshop is also a must IMHO, and I'm a Nikon guy. Bad thing about posting pics on a forum is the fact you have to re size and reduce the quality of the pic before you can upload them.
> 
> Andyshine77, What model Nikon is that... Nikon 361 or Nikon 372xp? I'm sold.
> 
> It is a shame with the downsizing but a great pic can still be viewed.


----------



## AUSSIE1

Sorry for redoing the picture, but that's one thing I miss is decent macro.

(great shot Andy)


----------



## Andyshine77

Nikon MS362 lol. Honestly it's the older Nikon D50, but it still takes nice pictures. The lenses and large sensors on dslr's make a world of difference.


----------



## Tzed250

.


A film camera will work also, just have the images digitized when the film is processed.








Taken with this...










.


----------



## AUSSIE1

Andyshine77 said:


> The lenses and large sensors on dslr's make a world of difference.



Yeah don't they.
I've been putting up with the crappy Fuji since I got rid of my Canon roll film SLR and lenses etc.


----------



## mweba

Just having the ability to do macro would be nice.

She is impressed with the Nikon ms362 (d50)


----------



## Tzed250

.


Stihl flywheel puller.








.


----------



## mweba

Tzed250 said:


> .
> 
> 
> Stihl flywheel puller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I need macro. Is this a digitized pic also?


----------



## Tzed250

mweba said:


> I need macro. Is this a digitized pic also?



Actually taken with my D2Xs(12.4mp DSLR), 50mm f/1.8 with a close-up lens.

.


----------



## mweba

Tzed250 said:


> Actually taken with my D2Xs(12.4mp DSLR), 50mm f/1.8 with a close-up lens.
> 
> .



WOW! Did a quick search. Out of my price range, fantastic pic though. Is the d3000 good bang for the buck?


----------



## Andyshine77

Yes!! Check out this site. http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/


----------



## Tzed250

mweba said:


> WOW! Did a quick search. Out of my price range, fantastic pic though. Is the d3000 good bang for the buck?



The new generation entry level DSLRs are a great bang for the buck. In many ways they are more capable than my D2Xs, Nikon's flagship camera 4 years ago. The newer cameras have much better low-light performance. .


.


----------



## alderman

Free Nikon Coolpix L12


----------



## OhioGregg

mweba said:


> I know most people are here for conversation and information. That being said, a picture is worth a 1000 words and video can be even better (if done well).
> I myself enjoy the reading and love the pics. Some pics that have been posted are less than desirable picture quality. Would like to hear what you guys are using and recommend for photo/video equipment. Most people do not have big budgets for this kind of thing so lets hear it for all price ranges.
> 
> Not really a chainsaw subject but I believe a thread like this could contribute to the overall quality of posts. I shoot with a Kadak easy share Z1012 IS. Good camera for the money, with the exception of shutter lag. Here is a couple pics for the forum.



mweba, I see we are using basically the same camera. Mine is a Kodak Z1015 IS. I think the zoom is the only difference I believe. I usually just use the basic settings, and usually only use it on the 8.9mp (3:2) supposedly its suppose to print 4x6 photos better instead of the 10mp (4:3) setting.
I still have a lot to learn about it..












Gregg,


----------



## mweba

OhioGregg said:


> mweba, I see we are using basically the same camera. Mine is a Kodak Z1015 IS. I think the zoom is the only difference I believe. I usually just use the basic settings, and usually only use it on the 8.9mp (3:2) supposedly its suppose to print 4x6 photos better instead of the 10mp (4:3) setting.
> I still have a lot to learn about it..
> 
> Gregg,



I will have to try 8.9. I have not changed many setting from factory. Wish I had more time to experiment. Great camera for the money and class its in.
Nice 4000 by the way.


----------



## slowp

I have a little Nikon so I can carry it in my pocket. . I wish I got to work in clearcuts. That would make photographing logging a lot easier.











This is my office.....Actually, the two above are also.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Ohio Gregg....I have a lot to learn about it too. I bought the simplest camera I could find and still don't get adjustments right. Some pics turn out crystal clear and some are fuzzy, shot one right after the other at the same thing, same lighting, etc. Maybe I'm not holding the camera still, or something.


----------



## OhioGregg

slowp said:


> I have a little Nikon so I can carry it in my pocket. . I wish I got to work in clearcuts. That would make photographing logging a lot easier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my office.....Actually, the two above are also.



Nice office, and scenery slowp
I envy you folks in the PNW when it comes to that. All I see around here is flat and full of corn stalks..lol


Gregg,


----------



## OhioGregg

a. palmer jr. said:


> Ohio Gregg....I have a lot to learn about it too. I bought the simplest camera I could find and still don't get adjustments right. Some pics turn out crystal clear and some are fuzzy, shot one right after the other at the same thing, same lighting, etc. Maybe I'm not holding the camera still, or something.



I ain't smart enough yet to figure all the different settings yet.
On mine in auto mode so to speak, when ya press the shutter button half way it focuses, then continue pressing the button to take the picture.
To take good pics, a tripod helps, but I don't use one..lol just take a deep breath and shoot! kinda like shooting a gun.


Gregg,


----------



## isaaccarlson

*Here is one I took today after getting the tile down....*

the big factor in taking pics is the lighting. SUNLIGHT will give you the best pics. Wish I had some....
View attachment 128749


----------



## a. palmer jr.

The grout work is the most fun...then in a few years you get to do it again.


----------



## mweba

I tried to put one of those in my office and the boss put a stop to it. She mumbled something like....I can't take the wall out and the garden hose isn't that long.





Nice pics and I'm jealous!


----------



## JasonBmac

These are taken on a Kodak Easyshare 740... An alright camera that suffers in low-light focusing... Not a problem here...

Homelite XL-2






Forging a dagger (this shot with a friend's Canon Powershot 560)






Finished - woodwork is in Desert Ironwood (back to the Kodak)






J


----------



## slowp

If it makes you jealous people feel better, I've been freezing my fingers off this week in blizzards. Gotta keep the fingers out of the gloves because I'm tying knots in flagging. Get in the rig at the end of the day and run back home with the heater on high. I don't take my camera out much when it is nasty.


----------



## BobL

As of today I have uploaded 1124 pictures to AS. Most have been taken with a Canon D20 and more recently D50 but there are quite a few taken with just a Sony Ericsson cell phone camera.

Last year I made this macro stand (the whole thing including the lamp shades)




so that with a 100 mm macro lens I can take pics like this




The camera is attached to and can be almost fully controlled from the laptop (operator still has to move camera up and down manually).


In case you missed it full thread here.


----------



## Cedarkerf

I think pics come out a lot better if they are taken out side in the woods cutting setting chainsaws on kitchen table just dont work for me. I use a kodak EZ share Z740 and a nikon D5000


----------



## nanuk

BobL said:


> The camera is attached to and can be almost fully controlled from the laptop (operator still has to move camera up and down manually).



can you do that with any digital camera? or only specific cameras?


----------



## mweba

This site makes me question why I live in Iowa on a daily basis.


----------



## blsnelling

a. palmer jr. said:


> The grout work is the most fun...then in a few years you get to do it again.



Not if it's done right. Unless you're just talking about it staining. It shouldn't chip out though.


----------



## Cedarkerf

mweba said:


> This site makes me question why I live in Iowa on a daily basis.
> QUOTE]
> I moved to Indiana for 3 years back in 2000-2002 and I wonder why any body lives in the mid west


----------



## wood4heat

Hey Slowp where are you working right now? This pic could be anywhere but looks a lot like Larch Mtn. just above my house:


----------



## wood4heat

361 taken with my first digital, a Canon Powershot G3 bought sometime around 2002:






A worn out Pro Action triple stage shock piston out of a CR250RT taken with my wifes old & busted pocket camera, a Canon Powershot IS400:






My oldest picking up sand dollars on the beach taken with my wife's "replacement" pocket camera, a Powershot SD1100:






And last a couple shots of a Sandcar my buddie built taken with a Canon 40D:


----------



## mweba

Cedarkerf said:


> mweba said:
> 
> 
> 
> This site makes me question why I live in Iowa on a daily basis.
> QUOTE]
> I moved to Indiana for 3 years back in 2000-2002 and I wonder why any body lives in the mid west
> 
> Most don't know anybetter lol. I visit Colorado and southern wyoming annually. Never any farther west than that though (time restraints).
Click to expand...


----------



## Stihlman441

*Sony DSLR-A230Y*

I use a Sony DSLR-A230Y


----------



## cbolyard

Stihlman441 said:


> I use a Sony DSLR-A230Y



Please tell me you squashed the livin' :censored: out of that spider


----------



## roncoinc

Sony Mavica $1 at a yardsale,, 640x480,,uses floppy disc's.

great for posting forum pix.


----------



## mweba

Amazing the range of cameras used to post on this site. I'm suprised how nice some of the older cameras pics are. Made my decision on the new one and going to town tomorrow to get it. Great info Lady and gentlemen.


----------



## Cedarkerf

mweba said:


> Amazing the range of cameras used to post on this site. I'm suprised how nice some of the older cameras pics are. Made my decision on the new one and going to town tomorrow to get it. Great info Lady and gentlemen.



so what ya getting


----------



## mweba

Cedarkerf said:


> so what ya getting



Nikon d3000. Not sure about the lens that comes standard with the camera. Will have to play with it for a while. I will still have to use the Kodak for video as the Nikon is not capable. 
I read until late last night and most of the day at work on dslr's, Nikon seems to be the best bang for the buck. Best price I can find at a retail store is 479.00.


----------



## Cedarkerf

mweba said:


> Nikon d3000. Not sure about the lens that comes standard with the camera. Will have to play with it for a while. I will still have to use the Kodak for video as the Nikon is not capable.
> I read until late last night and most of the day at work on dslr's, Nikon seems to be the best bang for the buck. Best price I can find at a retail store is 479.00.


I went with the d5000 so I could have the video I think the d3000 is a great deal for the money


----------



## mweba

Amazing pics Cedar. Wish that d5000 wasn't out of my price range.

What mount is that? Fantastic view.


----------



## Cedarkerf

Mount Adams12,000 some odd feet proposed to the wife on the summit in 2004.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

blsnelling said:


> Not if it's done right. Unless you're just talking about it staining. It shouldn't chip out though.


 I think I kept the old grout too long before using...It looked great when I did it but before long it started coming out. I had another thing happen that was unusual...I had a tile crack after I cemented it down and had left it for a long time, I was on the other side of the room and heard it crack. Nobody was around it...Next time I'm not gonna try to save money, new grout and new cement.


----------



## BobL

nanuk said:


> can you do that with any digital camera? or only specific cameras?



Only specific cameras.


----------



## BobL

cbolyard said:


> Please tell me you squashed the livin' :censored: out of that spider



If you have them inside you house you have far less bugs. 

One time my wife was having a bath and I heard her scream blue murder and lots of water splashing. When I ran into the bathroom she was standing on the edge of the bath with her back to the wall and floating in the bath was one of these big mommas. I took it outside to the back garden to eat more bugs.

BTW they bite but their venom is not life threatening.


----------



## tdi-rick

cbolyard said:


> Please tell me you squashed the livin' :censored: out of that spider




 as Bob said, we keep them around, they keep things like Mozzies and midges in check.

I did pull on a pair of shorts once, stick my hand in a pocket and it felt all weird and hairy and soft, so I pulled one of those huge Huntsmen out and he didn't bite 
Another time there was one on top of a bag I was carrying. I got as far as the front door when he bit me on the heel of my hand so I had two nice puncture marks. Got a little sore and earned big bravery points with all the ladies I told my tale to, especially as I still carefully put the little/big hairy sucker outside.


----------



## AUSSIE1

BobL said:


> If you have them inside you house you have far less bugs.
> 
> One time my wife was having a bath and I heard her scream blue murder and lots of water splashing. When I ran into the bathroom she was standing on the edge of the bath with her back to the wall and floating in the bath was one of these big mommas. I took it outside to the back garden to eat more bugs.
> 
> BTW they bite but their venom is not life threatening.





tdi-rick said:


> as Bob said, we keep them around, they keep things like Mozzies and midges in check.
> 
> I did pull on a pair of shorts once, stick my hand in a pocket and it felt all weird and hairy and soft, so I pulled one of those huge Huntsmen out and he didn't bite
> Another time there was one on top of a bag I was carrying. I got as far as the front door when he bit me on the heel of my hand so I had two nice puncture marks. Got a little sore and earned big bravery points with all the ladies I told my tale to, especially as I still carefully put the little/big hairy sucker outside.



Yep, it's hard trying to convince the wife's the "Huntsman" is a friend. 
I catch them in a glass and take them outside to keep the peace.


----------



## gmax

I took these with my Minolta DiMAGE 7i,I paid a fortune for it about 5 years ago, I still have some Nikon non digital SLR gear I might sell although I suppose it's not worth a lot these days.














Any big hairy spiders that are game enough to come inside get zapped with my cattle prod.


----------



## slowp

wood4heat said:


> Hey Slowp where are you working right now? This pic could be anywhere but looks a lot like Larch Mtn. just above my house:



That was last summer, about 4000 ft. elevation, just south of Randle. There was a lot of downhill yarding on steep ground. Not flat like on Axmen. Ibuprofen for knees ground.


----------



## Evan

GE 10.1 megapixal H1055

it does alright if i keep my greasy fingers off the lense. i also use it to shoot my vids


----------



## southbound

Man Evan that last on is pretty SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evan

one more, i like this pic




i work at this gravel pit from time to time to fill in when dad and i are slow

thanks Southbound.
cameras could turn into second hobby one of these days. ive been eyes a 12megapixal rebel but just cant swing it right now


----------



## Wildman1024

roncoinc said:


> Sony Mavica $1 at a yardsale,, 640x480,,uses floppy disc's.
> 
> great for posting forum pix.



Whats a Floppy? ROFL
My new computer I just built doesn't even have a floppy controller anymore on the board = floppy had died

I take all my pics and video with a Sony DSC-H1. It's a cross between a point and shoot and a DSLR. Only thing i dislike is the battery life is horrible. Like it might as well have a negative battery life its that bad


----------



## slowp

Saws, rigging and the guys who use it. 










I have trouble focussing the Nikon for zoom pictures. I think I just discovered the zoom this day. Hooktender topping a tail tree.




Twinkle taking a break from slide clearing.


----------



## tdi-rick

gmax said:


> [snip]
> I still have some Nikon non digital SLR gear I might sell although I suppose it's not worth a lot these days.



Nothing wrong with film, I love my old SLR's, it's just that everyone has gone digi mad. The immediacy of digi cams are nice though.....until the batteries run out in the bush....


----------



## AUSSIE1

tdi-rick said:


> Nothing wrong with film, I love my old SLR's, it's just that everyone has gone digi mad. The immediacy of digi cams are nice though.....until the batteries run out in the bush....



Rick, rechargeables are the go.
The digitals are just so user friendly.
You can dump the 97 shots you don't want and keep the three you do want without any waste. You can view your shots and there is increased picture quality.


----------



## tdi-rick

Good point re the rechargeables Al.

I'm not anti digi, it's all I've used for the last 18 months too, although it looks like the sensor has crapped itself on the little Cannon PS now.....

AS for pic quality I dunno, that always came down to lens quality IMO, then the nut behind the viewfinder.
If you used print film, not trannies, the average 60 minute film processors had no idea how to develop film, it was always crap, so you had to send it off to a pro lab in the big cities just like the wedding photographers did.


----------



## BobL

tdi-rick said:


> Nothing wrong with film, I love my old SLR's, it's just that everyone has gone digi mad. The immediacy of digi cams are nice though.....until the batteries run out in the bush....



With the early digi's I ran out of battery a few times and became paranoid about this, especially in colder climates, so I used to carry up to 6 sets of batteries so I would never ran out. My D20 will take about 750 photos on one charge while the D50 does about 450 on one charge. I have one spare battery that fits in both cameras so as long as I can get to a power point at night I'm generally covered. 

With film cameras I was always running out of film but I have never run out of storage with the digis because I travel with a laptop.


----------



## jeepyfz450

Its not the Camera its what image you are capturing.







I use a sony digital nothing special.


----------



## jeepyfz450

oops thats not the picture i wanted to post. here it is.....






My wife


----------



## mweba

jeepyfz450 said:


> oops thats not the picture i wanted to post. here it is.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife



Nice lookin...........saw ya got there


----------



## Andyshine77

Nice, nice.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8hdbns1Xdk0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8hdbns1Xdk0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## AUSSIE1

The 395XP with the 100cc kit






The 181SE with the 288 kit


----------



## JohnnyBoy1986

I use a Kodak C613 which does me fine. Its a 6.2 mega pixel and even tho the video quality isnt the best i love the camera itself. Does me fine.


----------



## Tzed250

Flood near the house today...








.


----------



## mweba

Tzed250 said:


> Flood near the house today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I feel for you guys. Alot of my friends and coworkers are still recovering from the flood of 08 in central Iowa. As property goes, there is no worse natural disaster.


----------



## Valkyrie Rider

I have my wife take all the pics since she is into photography. I bought her a Canon S5is a few years ago and that really got her interested in photography. It was a big step up from the Nikon Coolpix 4300 we had before it. Once she got into it though she wanted a DSLR.... so I bought her a used Nikon D200 and a few lenses. The D200 is LIGHT YEARS above the S5is which was a WAY nicer camera then the Coolpix 4300. 

It's all about what you want it for and how much time/money you are willing to invest. I can't take a decent pic with the D200 since there is no "Auto" mode and I can't set it up right. I probably too my best pics with the simplest camera since I just put it in auto mode. The Canon was capable of much better pics.... if you could set it up right, and like I said before the Nikon is a HUGE improvement over the Canon S5is.... IF you can use the settings properly.


----------



## dancan

Tzed250 said:


> Flood near the house today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I hope yours is in better shape and at a higher elevation .


----------



## Tzed250

We had no damage, thanks be...


----------



## Nardoo

I am happy with my Olympus waterproof 850 SW. I really bought it for fishing but it does a decent job on saws etc. I really like the macro options and the fill in flash like on this pic of my 268 is very good.

Nardoo


----------



## mweba

Olympus takes a good pic. I can see where the waterproof feature would be handy. 

Who is selling NOS 268's? Nice saw.


----------



## REJ2

Nardoo said:


> I am happy with my Olympus waterproof 850 SW. I really bought it for fishing but it does a decent job on saws etc. I really like the macro options and the fill in flash like on this pic of my 268 is very good.
> 
> Nardoo



Whoa!! Nice looking saw. REJ2


----------



## gmax

Nardoo said:


> I am happy with my Olympus waterproof 850 SW. I really bought it for fishing but it does a decent job on saws etc. I really like the macro options and the fill in flash like on this pic of my 268 is very good.
> 
> Nardoo



That wood looks familiar :greenchainsaw:


----------



## wrathchild

Fuji S700


----------



## 7oaks

Tzed250 said:


> Flood near the house today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Where you at in WV. I'm headed up to our place at Barnum on Tuesday and hope it doesn't look like that but afraid it will. 3 - 5 inches of rain on top of 3 feet of snow already on the ground. Glad to hear that your place escaped. Ours is high up and steep but the erosion can be bad.


----------



## parrisw

Quick pic off my Canon A720is. I also have a Canon digital SLR, I seem to grab the little camera allot just cause its easy.

A small project I'm working on for a member here.


----------



## madhatte

Little-known fun fact: Sony bought Minolta's digital camera division a couple of years ago. Thus, all Sony DSLR's are Minoltas. Why does this matter? Because ALL Minolta AF lenses, flashes, and other equipment work on Sony DSLR's. Pawnshops are full of nice old Minolta lenses for next-to-nothing. My only beef is that Sony insists on using their stupid proprietary Memory Stick format for everything; they should have switched to SD or one of its variants years ago. 

By the by: my other degree is in Photography. Been takin' pictures for as long as I can remember.

Also: I usually only carry a tiny digital with me into the field. I've had Pentax, Olympus, Panasonic, Fuji, Canon, and Nikon models, liked them all, and have not had any of them last more than six months. Nowadays I won't spend more than US$100 on a pocket camera, since I expect to buy another six months later. Right now I'm using a Nikon S220 (US$95). I like it quite a bit but I find that it's way more picky about white balance than any other pocket digital I've ever used. I don't like the presets, so I'm always resetting it with a sheet of paper for whatever lighting I'm in. If any of my pics seem too yellow or too blue, that's why.


----------



## Nardoo

Thanks guys but that 268 is on its third chain. It cuts fine and is all standard.

Gmax, it is yellow box but not too dry. I see you like those yellow monsters. I went in to a nearby Stihl dealer on Friday and he told me he sent four skips of old saws to the recyclers - mainly Macs! Felt sick all day.

Nardoo


----------



## gmax

Nardoo said:


> Thanks guys but that 268 is on its third chain. It cuts fine and is all standard.
> 
> Gmax, it is yellow box but not too dry. I see you like those yellow monsters. I went in to a nearby Stihl dealer on Friday and he told me he sent four skips of old saws to the recyclers - mainly Macs! Felt sick all day.
> 
> Nardoo



What a waste!


----------



## 1foxracing

madhatte said:


> My only beef is that Sony insists on using their stupid proprietary Memory Stick format for everything; they should have switched to SD or one of its variants years ago.



Not True, I own several Sony DSLR bodies and none of them use memory stick exclusively. The higher end models can use a combination of Memory Stick, CF, or SD, my A200 has a slot for CF only. I use Sony PC's/laptops and they do interface nicely with their cameras and software.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Nardoo said:


> Thanks guys but that 268 is on its third chain. It cuts fine and is all standard.
> 
> Gmax, it is yellow box but not too dry. I see you like those yellow monsters. I went in to a nearby Stihl dealer on Friday and he told me he sent four skips of old saws to the recyclers - mainly Macs! Felt sick all day.
> 
> Nardoo



Sometimes those recyclers don't get rid of stuff real quick...you might try to find out where the recycler is. They'd probably give them to you for a small amount of money.


----------



## Nardoo

Well Mr Palmer sir, thanks for the tip. The chainsaw guy even told me the name of the recyclers. A phone call tomorrow!

Nardoo


----------



## Tzed250

*Square*

.


Another AS member ground this chain for me. I thought I would post a pic to show a quality square grind. 

This will go on a _project_ soon to come...



<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4451449511/" title="square by zweitakt250, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4031/4451449511_0e79081d6a_o.jpg" width="1260" height="945" alt="square" /></a>




.


----------



## mweba

Wouldn't want to mic that for me would you? I'm all about short cuts. Nice pic


----------



## mgicfngrs

*Pictures*

All I have to shoot pics is an olympus D-520 zoom but it takes fairly good pics, providing you don't punch the button. If you squeeze it off like a trigger and you aren't shooting 50 yds away they usaually come out ok. My dad was a photographer for two newspapers in the 60's & 70's so I learned A little something about taking a picture.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

mgicfngrs said:


> All I have to shoot pics is an olympus D-520 zoom but it takes fairly good pics, providing you don't punch the button. If you squeeze it off like a trigger and you aren't shooting 50 yds away they usaually come out ok. My dad was a photographer for two newspapers in the 60's & 70's so I learned A little something about taking a picture.



That sure is a pretty 150 Homelite...I have a couple of them, not that nice but run well.


----------



## Tzed250

.


Not chainsaws, but for chainsaws to be needed there needs to be trees to cut.


New growth on trees.


































Enjoy...




.


----------



## tawilson

roncoinc said:


> Sony Mavica $1 at a yardsale,, 640x480,,uses floppy disc's.
> 
> great for posting forum pix.



That was my first digital camera, 'cept I paid a grand for it.
This is with my Nikon D40 in the backyard:


----------



## Tzed250

.


Amazing what is in your own yard if you just look for it!


.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Old Nikon Coolpix 5600. Hand-me-down when the parents got a new digital camera. Its seen it share of knocks, even was accentdently dropped in water a few years ago while the parents were on vacation. They dried it out and it still works fine.






Its "dusk" setting can be blurry at times or if you don't hold your hands steady. 






Videos are a little grainy but not too bad (good for youtube videos). Other than these 2 issues, it's a good camera.


----------



## kevlar




----------



## mdavlee

Anybody on here used the newer canon T1i or T2i digital slr? I'm thinking of buying one very soon and was wondering if the difference in 15mp and 18mp will be real big. For the $150 difference would it be better to just buy another long distance lens.


----------



## wood4heat

You won't notice any difference between 15 and 18 mp. Of course I'm not sure what kind of lens you're gonna get for $150.00 either.


----------



## mdavlee

Well I meant put that $150 towards the extended focus lens. At bestbuy you can get the T1i with the extra 55mm to 255mm lens for the same price as the T2i with just the 18mm to 55mm lens.


----------



## mdavlee

I ended up buying the 18mp T2i today. It is a world above the old kodak I was using.

old camera





new camera


----------



## mweba

Nice pics guys. Throw a couple in from this mornings job. Kodak Z1012S.


----------



## rayIN

Nice Ash


----------



## Tzed250

.


Nice stump!!!


.


----------



## mweba

Tzed250 said:


> .
> 
> 
> Nice stump!!!
> 
> 
> .



Thanks. I was pleased with the control on that hinge, gave a nice "pop" at separation. 
It was cloudy this morning so the light was not ideal for pics.


----------



## Evan




----------



## mweba

I may have to buy another stihl just so I can get a 3/4 wrap handle. Love the look of them. Nice pics Evan.

That was the first tree I got to use my new 346xpne and freshly ported 55 closed port. Will have to give the 346 time to break in but the 55 owned the day.


----------



## StihlyinEly

mweba said:


> Nice pics guys. Throw a couple in from this mornings job. Kodak Z1012S.



You gave that tree a real ash kicking.  

Seriously, some nice firewood there, and a darn nice stump.


----------



## mweba

Trying out some new equipment tonight. New laptop and a new camera I'm trying to get the hang of. I needed a new "beater" camera, one I could take out to the woods or work and not worry about it to much. Picked up a Fuji Fine pix S1800 yesterday as an open box at target. Will take some getting use to due to it being more complex that the Kodak. Going to give the macro a try tomorrow. Until then, here is a couple pics to add to the thread.

















O ya.....got my eye on the Nikon D3100 now. Vid option would be nice.


----------



## PB

Not much chainsaw stuff.


----------



## mweba

What shot that PB?


----------



## PB

mweba said:


> What shot that PB?


 
Panasonic Lumix 6MP. It's a point and shoot, but with more features. 


PS: Nice looking PP475.


----------



## DavesMower&Saw

My 3 year old Nikon cool pix 
Three Forty Six





Kodak Playsport HD video camera, stills always look hazy
14,000$ chainsaw.... Wankel Hotsaw


----------



## heimannm

Nikon Coolpix S4000

Nothing complicated at all...






I did figure out how to use the timer to take self portraits






Mark


----------



## mweba

Little Wankel for ya. Nice pics guys.


----------



## mweba

heimannm said:


> Nikon Coolpix S4000
> 
> Nothing complicated at all...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did figure out how to use the timer to take self portraits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark


 
Looks like you have been working on the BP since I dropped of the toys.


----------



## pioneerguy600




----------



## woodyman

I have been using a Cannon PowerShot A470.Seems to take good pics but I have problems with close ups.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

mweba said:


> XNview program is easy to use for resizing.
> I have seen some samsung cameras at wallymart for 130. Does anyone have experience with these?


 
I downloaded a resizer..works great! Oh, I also went out and bought another camera, haven't figured out all the knobs and buttons yet but I'll get there. My son wanted the $40 camera..I really can't tell much difference in the pictures.


----------



## Tzed250

*A new addition...*

.

I bought myself a new(used) lens last week. I love it, but it hurt the wallet bad. Oh well, about 6 or 7 grand more and I'll be done for a while...


<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5316350001/" title="L7 by zweitakt250, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5041/5316350001_e316b30fb0_z.jpg" width="640" height="425" alt="L7" /></a>


<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5316353841/" title="L5 by zweitakt250, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5247/5316353841_5a3051da9d_z.jpg" width="640" height="425" alt="L5" /></a>


<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5316345365/" title="L9 by zweitakt250, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5245/5316345365_4549de2da6_z.jpg" width="640" height="425" alt="L9" /></a>


<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5316343577/" title="L10 by zweitakt250, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5244/5316343577_6c2edfd9fa_z.jpg" width="640" height="425" alt="L10" /></a>


<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5316739405/" title="SP newbar by zweitakt250, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5282/5316739405_526bff9747_z.jpg" width="832" height="553" alt="SP newbar" /></a>


.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Would post alot more pictures up i have a Kodak 10mp With 4x zoom i do alittle bit of photography myself.. But the the file is always to big anyone know how to put it on without down sizing the picture so much?


----------



## jra1100

Some great pics. Thanks for starting this thread Mitch. I mostly use a Kodak M340 that I got at Kmart on a close out. Ended up with it for $54 plus tax. Takes great pics and is pretty easy to use. I have 2 Leica M4's sitting in the gun safe as well as a Ziess Icon rangefinder. Could buy digital backs for the Leicas but they are PRICEY to the max. Still makes me sad to have several thousand in lenses just sitting there. 

This is of Susan with Henry (the Lab) and Lucy (the Llewellyn Setter) and that's not all the snow we have now. JR


----------



## jra1100

One more
Getting these pictures was like herding cats. The dogs wanted to run in the snow not sit for a picture. This was just before the dogs dumped her in the snow, and I knew better than to take a picture of her covered in snow. Well at least I know better than to post it here, or anywhere else for that matter. JR


----------



## dancan

DavesMower&Saw said:


> My 3 year old Nikon cool pix
> 
> Kodak Playsport HD video camera, stills always look hazy
> 14,000$ chainsaw.... Wankel Hotsaw


 
Some more pics of this would be nice (and a vid) .


----------



## Ironworker

Olympus Stylus Water 550 WP 10 megapixel


----------



## BobL

While taking this panorama in Alberta last year. . . . 






I thought I saw these specks moving on the glacier outline in the red line.

Pulled out the 80 - 200 mm lens and got this


----------



## REJ2

jra1100 said:


> Some great pics. Thanks for starting this thread Mitch. I mostly use a Kodak M340 that I got at Kmart on a close out. Ended up with it for $54 plus tax. Takes great pics and is pretty easy to use. I have 2 Leica M4's sitting in the gun safe as well as a Ziess Icon rangefinder. Could buy digital backs for the Leicas but they are PRICEY to the max. Still makes me sad to have several thousand in lenses just sitting there.
> 
> This is of Susan with Henry (the Lab) and Lucy (the Llewellyn Setter) and that's not all the snow we have now. JR


 
No Leicas here, but I do have 4 Canon F-1's, all working, some mint. Motor drive and lenses out the wazoo, plus other acces. Digital age made them obsolete unless I can find a collector. Guess I will have to learn the new way, wife has a nice Nikon D50. I'm old, I still use a charcoal grill. REJ2


----------



## MCW

My other half has a nice Nikon digital SLR. Can't remember the model but around $1500.
I bought myself a handy little Fuji Finepix (10MP). It takes great pictures and has an excellent macro (and also a "Super Macro"). I take a lot of photos for work (Horticultural Agronomist) with this camera and many guys in the industry have been very impressed with the macro on this thing, expecting the images to have been taken with a much more expensive camera. Most of my better photos are on my work laptop but here is one I could find of Botrytis (bunch rot) in winegrapes...






And same camera with a closeup of a 372XP BB kit that hooked a ring...






And a photo from my fiancee's SLR with my mate using my 3120 on a big pine log in Tasmania...






And some more from the cheaper Fuji...


----------



## Tzed250

The face cut pic of the Dolmar is great!!!


Your girls DSLR is a Nikon D70s...


----------



## jra1100

REJ2 said:


> No Leicas here, but I do have 4 Canon F-1's, all working, some mint. Motor drive and lenses out the wazoo, plus other acces. Digital age made them obsolete unless I can find a collector. Guess I will have to learn the new way, wife has a nice Nikon D50. I'm old, I still use a charcoal grill. REJ2


 
I hear ya about the old, I just turned 60 in Nov. I have found that there is a lot more gravity about than in previous years. I used to be able to dunk a basketball, but now with this gravity increase I can't do it anymore (haven't for about 20 years), should worry about that instead of global warming.

As for the cameras and lenses, it breaks my heart to see those fine cameras and lenses and motor drives just sitting. As someone said in another post, to get the best from that level of camera you have to have some real professionals do the developing and that ain't free either. Best of luck to ya. JR


----------



## Double A

Cheap CannonSD200, and a much cheaper, but faster than a Wankel, 310BB Honda Hotsaw.:wink:


----------



## DavesMower&Saw

Yeah even Stihl guys can appreciate Husky's





40 year old tractor, 15 year old saw. 





One beat up 660 with a short dang bar put a black walnut on the ground. Ignore my lack of felling prowess.


----------



## MCW

Tzed250 said:


> The face cut pic of the Dolmar is great!!!
> 
> 
> Your girls DSLR is a Nikon D70s...



Thanks! Yeah that's the model. Not massive bucks but a nice camera. She bought it because she had a heap of nice lenses for her old film Nikon SLR and didn't want them to go to waste. Does all she needs it to do.


----------



## Tzed250

D70 was the first DSLR I ever used! Still a great camera !


----------



## Andyshine77

greyfox said:


> Olympus Stylus Water 550 WP 10 megapixel


 
And here is the importance of photoshop
















Couldn't fix the glare in the last pic.


----------



## little possum

Im shooting with a Nikon Coolpix L110.
15x zoom and 12.1 megapixels.

It is okay, but I would like to get into something with better zoom. 

And seems a lot of my pictures/videos are grainy.


----------



## REJ2

Nice job getting the florescent lite green out of the fish pic.
REJ2


----------



## mweba

Playing around with the new Fuji Finepix S1800 tonight.


----------



## mdavlee

I've got a canon T2i now. 18mp and we've got 2 lenses for it.


----------



## mweba

mdavlee said:


> I've got a canon T2i now. 18mp and we've got 2 lenses for it.


 
Nice. I like those bars.

Here you go.


----------



## mdavlee

I tired to do that but it wouldn't let me this time. I went to edit and no luck again. I really like that camera to take pictures of the little girl. I need to try to get some pictures of saws throwing a rooster tail.


----------



## crane

*Nothing fancy....just a 8year old Kodak Easy Share*

But the pics are worth a thousand words....and not all of them are printable :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AUSSIE1




----------



## AUSSIE1




----------



## Cedarkerf

Heres a few


----------



## Andyshine77

Excellent pics Cedarkerf, especially the face cut.:good:


----------



## 2yb3

crane said:


> But the pics are worth a thousand words....and not all of them are printable :hmm3grin2orange:QUOTE] looks like it was a good day for the poulan lol. Some nice sized wood as well, dont know where you find it. youll have to let me know so when im down in champion this summer ill have something to cut lol. I could go for some pilsner right about now as well lol


----------



## Rudolf73

Did someone say Dolmar.... :highfive:

Here is the 7900 straight out the box - it has a HD filter fitted now and breaths nice and easy


----------



## MCW

Rudolf73 said:


> Did someone say Dolmar.... :highfive:
> 
> Here is the 7900 straight out the box - it has a HD filter fitted now and breaths nice and easy



Beauty


----------



## Modifiedmark

I envy you guys with the camera skill's. 

I know how to point it and push the button and still screw that up alot. 

My old Kodak DX6490 is getting kinda beat up and I seem to have alot of focus problems with it, so it needs replaced pretty soon. Taking suggestions on its replacment but I'm not going to spend alot on one either. I do like the ones with rechargeable batteries. 

Every once in a while I get one that comes out good though. Here is one of my favorites. 







It used to take some good pictures, one of my favorite saws.


----------



## heimannm

Love that auto-sharp chain...and Nik look pretty comfortable as well.

Mark


----------



## Modifiedmark

heimannm said:


> Love that auto-sharp chain...and Nik look pretty comfortable as well.
> 
> Mark


 
I actually cut some with that .404 Baracuda chain. Not much though! LOL

Just for nostaliga I am restoring a 306SA at the moment that used a .325 pitch Baracuda chain. I got a little brand new chain here for it and new stone for the sharpener. It also runs a .325 X 9 sprocket on it. I finally figured why as well. 

The reason was the stone was the same for all no matter if they were .404, 3/8's or .325. The 9 pin was needed to keep the .325 chain to match the stone contour. 

Why they bothered wth the .325 chain over the 3/8's is just another mystery to me. 

It might be fun to take it to GTG's, so folks could see how the original power sharp worked though. 

Nik was doing fine that day!


----------



## FATGUY

that sure was a fun time!


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw

Heres a few pics.


----------



## Andyshine77

Don't think I've posted these two yet.

Who says you need a 70cc saw to cut firewood.


----------



## mweba

No way, that saw is way to small to cut wood!


----------



## ptjeep

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5316739405/" title="SP newbar by zweitakt250, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5282/5316739405_526bff9747_z.jpg" width="832" height="553" alt="SP newbar" /></a>
Now thats a cool picture!


----------



## Tzed250

.


Thanks!


----------



## Csfrank2500

Truthfully just wanted to say hi to everyone and say thanks for all your help so far and im glad to finally join!

View attachment 170115


( and not sure how to post pictures, hope the link works)


----------



## MCW

Csfrank2500 said:


> Truthfully just wanted to say hi to everyone and say thanks for all your help so far and im glad to finally join!
> ( and not sure how to post pictures, hope the link works)



Welcome  Your photo worked OK but was very small.


----------



## djones

View attachment 170123
View attachment 170124
my recent project


----------



## mweba

"But I've been hand filing my own chains for thirty years"


----------



## jra1100

mweba said:


> "But I've been hand filing my own chains for thirty years"


 
Boy you must have very rough hands LOL. Seriously you did a great job on that chain. I can't do that well so I use a sharpener. JR


----------



## brokenbudget

a couple of the girls ready for a bit of work: 









out at the 15 minute job:sarcastic: 





should have had the 36" bars on them.:smirk:

i just noticed the solo wearing the sandvik bar and the mac wearing the mac bar, these were taken a day after we were at that elm, right before the camera went dead.


----------



## brokenbudget

a few more:
the 24" bars were good for the 'small end':rant:




sorry, no pics of the other end, but heres an echo cs400 after noodling a piece of elm:




seems to be alot of nails in this tree


----------



## mweba

Gotta love the nails. This fall I was doing stump reductions on a gentleman's farm, third to last stump and my chain slowed a bit. Decided to push through the rest, and found little grey spots everywhere in the tree. Couldn't for the life of me figure out what they were, had to be hundreds of them. As I'm staring at em the farmer walks over to see what I'm doing. Guy starts laughing and says "Hell I've been hangin targets on that tree for fifteen years" "Might be thousands of rounds in there"
Thanks for the warning LOL

Posted these pics in the poulan thread already but here you go.


----------



## jra1100

mweba said:


> Gotta love the nails. This fall I was doing stump reductions on a gentleman's farm, third to last stump and my chain slowed a bit. Decided to push through the rest, and found little grey spots everywhere in the tree. Couldn't for the life of me figure out what they were, had to be hundreds of them. As I'm staring at em the farmer walks over to see what I'm doing. Guy starts laughing and says "Hell I've been hangin targets on that tree for fifteen years" "Might be thousands of rounds in there"
> Thanks for the warning LOL
> 
> Posted these pics in the poulan thread already but here you go.


 
Mitch that place looks familiar, except the wind has died down. JR


----------



## mweba

Yes and I swear its warmer. I have to give Mark as call for this weekend if the weather holds. You are more than welcome to join us if time allows.


----------



## dave k

I think I posted this about 18mths ago but they are a few of my favorites.


----------



## jra1100

dave k said:


> I think I posted this about 18mths ago but they are a few of my favorites.


 
Wow that is some big Stihl collection. Kind a dumb question, but are you in Australia? JR


----------



## jra1100

mweba said:


> Yes and I swear its warmer. I have to give Mark as call for this weekend if the weather holds. You are more than welcome to join us if time allows.


 
Mitch I think your right about it being warmer, LOL. Let me know more about the meet with Mark. That would be a good time. I hope that you will indulge my lack of knowledge compared to the two of you. JR


----------



## mweba

jra1100 said:


> Mitch I think your right about it being warmer, LOL. Let me know more about the meet with Mark. That would be a good time. I hope that you will indulge my lack of knowledge compared to the two of you. JR


 
Sir, I am just a student LOL. I hope to learn half as much Mark has forgotten!


----------



## dave k

Thanks JR. Im in Ireland !


----------



## jra1100

dave k said:


> Thanks JR. Im in Ireland !


 
Oh man do I love that place. Spent several wonderful weeks driving around the ring roads and trying the local brews with an author friend. Some of the roads were so narrow that we had to fold in the mirrors on our rented Toyota Previa van. Felt like a giant there. JR


----------



## dancan

*Work*






Should have brought a "Limbing" saw with me .


----------



## ChrisF

Cool picture Dan.

Wood like that isn't the worst to limb, as I'm sure you agree with me on. I prefer limbing with my "big" saw over smaller, more nimble saws at this point, and I don't think I'm alone in that.

Here's a pic of my workbench in the workshop at work from friday. (yes, the word work 3 times in one sentence!)
Freshly painted axe, self-made scabbard and everything. Rednecking it at the end of the week.


----------



## dancan

*Work tote*





I tote my stuff on a modified safety harness .
The axe is an Ilits Ox-Head (FORESTRY MALL - Forestry Cruising - Mining Field Equipment and Supplies) that I got for 10.00$$ at a second hand store and re handled it , I made the axe scabbard and the tape holder .The harness is new to me this winter , it was out of date so the price was 0.00$$ . I'll be making a few more holders and pockets for it later .


----------



## computeruser

A couple from my 3mp Fuji S5000. Bought it used, with a case and a couple filters, for $100 to my door.


----------



## ChrisF

I like the muffler-mod on that 084. Looks sweet!


----------



## dancan

That old 3mp Fuji S5000 sure seems to pull in some real nice pics !


----------



## mweba

dancan said:


> That old 3mp Fuji S5000 sure seems to pull in some real nice pics !


 
I agree.


----------



## mweba

You better watch your self


----------



## blsnelling

My "new" 064.


----------



## Rescue1

This is proof that a good, crazy priced lens is worth its weight. What an awesome picture. BTW What were your settings on the camera? I'm assuming your aperture was set low due to the perfect fuzzed background..


----------



## blsnelling

Rescue1 said:


> This is proof that a good, crazy priced lens is worth its weight. What an awesome picture. BTW What were your settings on the camera? I'm assuming your aperture was set low due to the perfect fuzzed background..


 
That is indeed a super sharp photo, with beautiful bocah as well!


----------



## MacLaren

Rescue1 said:


> This is proof that a good, crazy priced lens is worth its weight. What an awesome picture. BTW What were your settings on the camera? I'm assuming your aperture was set low due to the perfect fuzzed background..


 
Thats a professional shot IMO. Good job!


----------



## Rescue1

Here are a few wood splitting pics done with an Olympus E-450. Not a bad camera, but I don't like the noise the "four thirds" lens system gives me, especially at night..


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

rescue1 said:


> here are a few wood splitting pics done with an olympus e-450. Not a bad camera, but i don't like the noise the "four thirds" lens system gives me, especially at night..


 
rep!!


----------



## Stihlman441

Dont know how you blokes put up with that cold looking snow ? not for me thanks..............


----------



## OhioGregg

This was a just for fun pic.:msp_smile:






Gregg,


----------



## Tzed250

Rescue1 said:


> This is proof that a good, crazy priced lens is worth its weight. What an awesome picture. BTW What were your settings on the camera? I'm assuming your aperture was set low due to the perfect fuzzed background..



Camera Info
Device:	Nikon D2Xs
Lens:	80-200mm F/2.8D
Focal Length:	185mm
Focus Mode:	AF-S
AF-Area Mode:	Single
VR:
AF Fine Tune:

Exposure
Aperture:	F/2.8
Shutter Speed:	1/500s
Exposure Mode:	Aperture Priority
Exposure Comp.:	0EV
Exposure Tuning:
Metering:	Matrix
ISO Sensitivity:	ISO 280




L7 by zweitakt250, on Flickr

Nice lenses are nice...





blsnelling said:


> That is indeed a super sharp photo, with beautiful bocah as well!


 


hillbilly22 said:


> Thats a professional shot IMO. Good job!




Thanks a lot!!!

.


----------



## dhaulk1

a few of my saws


----------



## mweba

Here you go.


----------



## STIHL880

Roma, i don't get it, a STIHL sign over a DOLMAR saw. hmm, I want that sign, Nice Mar btw.


----------



## Andyshine77

Roma said:


>


 
Look at that! a real saw under a crappy sign.:jester:


----------



## EXCALIBER

:agree2:


----------



## parrisw

How to adapt a different piston with different pin sizes!


----------



## blsnelling

parrisw said:


> How to adapt a different piston with different pin sizes!


 
That wouldn't happen to be for a 288 piston would it?


----------



## parrisw

blsnelling said:


> That wouldn't happen to be for a 288 piston would it?


 
Nope, but it could be!! Haven't had the time yet to try that 288 swap. Those bushings are some I did for another member for a top end swap project.


----------



## Andyshine77

blsnelling said:


> That wouldn't happen to be for a 288 piston would it?


----------



## parrisw

I take it, your thinking 288 piston in a BB7900? I heard its been done, anybody know how it runs?


----------



## blsnelling

parrisw said:


> I take it, your thinking 288 piston in a BB7900? I heard its been done, anybody know how it runs?


 
That's something I'd like to try, but have not seen one.


----------



## parrisw

blsnelling said:


> That's something I'd like to try, but have not seen one.


 
Me too, it will give much more room to widen the ports. I did a comparison between the 288 piston and BB Piston, much wider skirts! 

I need another BB kit to try it on though, I've already machined the base on mine, and with the 288 piston, you can't drop the jug, you'd just machine the piston for a popup.

288 piston on left.


----------



## blsnelling

parrisw said:


> Me too, it will give much more room to widen the ports. I did a comparison between the 288 piston and BB Piston, much wider skirts!
> 
> I need another BB kit to try it on though, I've already machined the base on mine, and with the 288 piston, you can't drop the jug, you'd just machine the piston for a popup.


 
We've got the 288 piston and yet unmodded 7900BB cylinder. Just need the bushings


----------



## parrisw

blsnelling said:


> We've got the 288 piston and yet unmodded 7900BB cylinder. Just need the bushings


 
Nice, bushings are easy to make. Took me a while my first time. But could do it quicker this time. Nik should be able to make a set on his coffee break!! LOL, with all that fancy CNC stuff. I've got to do it all manually, I bet I spent 3hrs doing that set.


----------



## MCW

Al is playing around with the 460BB piston in a 7900BB kit for one of my saws. Not sure how he's progressing  Regardless it is exciting me somewhat as the word "weapon" comes to mind. I hope he ports it drunk for an extra 20% power...


----------



## parrisw

MCW said:


> Al is playing around with the 460BB piston in a 7900BB kit for one of my saws. Not sure how he's progressing  Regardless it is exciting me somewhat as the word "weapon" comes to mind. I hope he ports it drunk for an extra 20% power...


 
Ya, I'm looking forward to seeing that one!


----------



## 046

with some of the pictures posted on AS over the years... have always wondered if some folks even use their chainsaws??? 

or at least keep brand new bars laying round, just for pics


----------



## MCW

046 said:


> with some of the pictures posted on AS over the years... have always wondered if some folks even use their chainsaws???
> 
> or at least keep brand new bars laying round, just for pics



Yeah you can keep the saw body tidy by looking after it but you're right with the bars. I put one tank on a new bar and it looks worse than some of the 2 year old ones you see in the odd photo here


----------



## 046

got a new MS362 just laying around... never had fuel in it... almost too pretty to use.


----------



## Andyshine77

046 said:


> with some of the pictures posted on AS over the years... have always wondered if some folks even use their chainsaws???
> 
> or at least keep brand new bars laying round, just for pics


 
Nope we just take a bunch of pics when the saws are new. 

Pic was taken 9/29/09


----------



## Tzed250

parrisw said:


> How to adapt a different piston with different pin sizes!


 
What a coincidence!! I was working with bushings too!


Mine were a tad bigger...



The bushing(a bearing sleeve actually), is the silver ring in the small diameter. Small is relative though. The bushing OD is 11.500", and the ID is 10.621" Nailed the ID size at .0005" over the minimum.. Didn't want to kill it as there was better than 10 hours worth of work in it before I finish bored it. Monster 16oz. added for scale. 





Untitled by zweitakt250, on Flickr


The bushing is on the input side of a gearcase used to drive a longwall conveyor. A 700HP electric motor plugs into this end. The project also involved truing all the critical surfaces on the input side. Cast Iron.





Untitled by zweitakt250, on Flickr


As you can see, the case isn't small. The setup is tough as all four bore centerlines must be lined up to within .002". Just another day of running a Horizontal Boring Mill...





Untitled by zweitakt250, on Flickr

A short clip of a longwall shear in operation. The coal it is cutting is falling onto the conveyor.


<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/nE7nQERj12w" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
.


----------



## mweba

Couple Maple pics from today. Light was low and I'm not pleased with the new Fuji beater cam.


----------



## mweba

Base I drug home for a future GTG. Think the trailer was at its limit.


----------



## dancan

mweba said:


> Base I drug home for a future GTG. Think the trailer was at its limit.


 
I think your passed the limit LOL !


----------



## parrisw

Tzed250 said:


> What a coincidence!! I was working with bushings too!
> 
> 
> Mine were a tad bigger...
> 
> 
> 
> The bushing(a bearing sleeve actually), is the silver ring in the small diameter. Small is relative though. The bushing OD is 11.500", and the ID is 10.621" Nailed the ID size at .0005" over the minimum.. Didn't want to kill it as there was better than 10 hours worth of work in it before I finish bored it. Monster 16oz. added for scale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bushing is on the input side of a gearcase used to drive a longwall conveyor. A 700HP electric motor plugs into this end. The project also involved truing all the critical surfaces on the input side. Cast Iron.
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, the case isn't small. The setup is tough as all four bore centerlines must be lined up to within .002". Just another day of running a Horizontal Boring Mill...
> 
> 
> A short clip of a longwall shear in operation. The coal it is cutting is falling onto the conveyor.
> 
> .


 
Wow, that's some serious stuff!


----------



## Rounder

View attachment 173802


----------



## J.W Younger

*Chainsaw,guns and black walnut*

Heres a couple of things I made from black walnut.View attachment 173809
(did'nt make the stock on the trapper but its walnut)


----------



## dancan

mtsamloggit said:


> J.W Younger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a couple of things I made from black walnut.
> 
> 
> 
> ](did'nt make the stock on the trapper but its walnut)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed
Click to expand...


----------



## rod.s

Here is a picture of a large yellow birch that I am about to cut for firewood.






My Jonsered 2171 sitting on the stump afterwards. As you can see by the shavings, it also doubles as a log splitter.






Transportation to my wood pile, my trusty Honda 4x4 quad.






The next big yellow birch that I plan to cut next week.






Same tree.






My two saws, a 021 Stilh and a Jonsered 2171 sporting a brand new 22" bar and chain.


----------



## mweba

Old school top handle .404


----------



## Evanrude

I dont have many good shots of saws at work, but here's a couple.

My buddy runnin his 290





The Ryobi after a little noodling





Here is the 660 on a white oak stump.





Same saw, same oak.


----------



## Andyshine77

Great pics everyone keep them coming!!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## mweba

Nice pics guys.

Couple from today. Motorola Milestone cell 8mp












Yay steel toes!


----------



## dancan

Glad to hear the toes are OK !!


----------



## Tzed250

.

"If your pictures aren't good enough, you're not close enough" 

- Robert Capa





46RM by zweitakt250, on Flickr





PH by zweitakt250, on Flickr




BOSCH by zweitakt250, on Flickr




SESQ by zweitakt250, on Flickr




CHAMP by zweitakt250, on Flickr



<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5523171495/" title="RS33 by zweitakt250, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5100/5523171495_12379993a1_b.jpg" width="800" height="640" alt="RS33" /></a>


.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce

I had a customer want me a to put together a big Stihl to replace his worn out Husky 288xp. He was on a budget, but wanted a reliable work saw and didn't mind a used saw. I put together a 064 w/ a new OEM 066 top end factory dual port muffler, and 32" bar. After running this saw, I understand why so many guys use this set up. I was doing some test cuts and adjusting the carb, this morning.


----------



## parrisw

Me with my Makita BB.


----------



## MCW

parrisw said:


> Me with my Makita BB.



Thats a great photo Will. Those chips are coming out at quite a pace


----------



## parrisw

MCW said:


> Thats a great photo Will. Those chips are coming out at quite a pace


 
Thanks! Ya its way cool pic. My buddy took it.


----------



## The Count

this thread should be a sticky.
thanks for sharing guys,


----------



## parrisw




----------



## mweba

Said it before I know, beautiful country you live in, Will.


----------



## parrisw

mweba said:


> Said it before I know, beautiful country you live in, Will.


 
Thanks! I wouldn't trade it for anything.

Will


----------



## a. palmer jr.

parrisw said:


> Thanks! I wouldn't trade it for anything.
> 
> Will


 
I used to live in the country, but with everybody building houses and businesses around me I now live in the city!


----------



## madhatte

MCW said:


> I hope he ports it drunk for an extra 20% power...



That works? I'm on it!


----------



## parrisw

a. palmer jr. said:


> I used to live in the country, but with everybody building houses and businesses around me I now live in the city!


 
I live in a city too, just a slower pace one then most, lots of people here, its just that there are lots of wooded areas around real close by. I live in Victoria BC.


----------



## dieselsmoke

A close up of a square grind.


----------



## MCW

madhatte said:


> That works? I'm on it!



I believe so


----------



## whitedogone

My DSLR is a Pentax K100d. It does a decent job on the cheap. There are a lot of real good manual lens for pentax cheap in pawn shops and camera stores.


----------



## mweba

Well, It's been more than a year since I started this thread. Finally made a decision....purchased the Nikon D3000 today. Since the 3100 came out I was looking to get one of them due to the video capability but after finding out it limits the video length....I went with its predecessor for the hundred twenty five savings. First couple pics...and ya not the best yet but learning.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce

Stihl 064 with a OEM 660 top end, 32" bar cutting 20" wood










A friend "running" my bikesaw. 





The photo was a little staged, the coil died so it wasn't running that day. But she wanted her picture with it for her facebook profile.


----------



## 7oaks

mweba said:


> Well, It's been more than a year since I started this thread. Finally made a decision....purchased the Nikon D3000 today. Since the 3100 came out I was looking to get one of them due to the video capability but after finding out it limits the video length....I went with its predecessor for the hundred twenty five savings. First couple pics...and ya not the best yet but learning.


 
You'll get used to it and love what it'll do. Good lenses make all the difference. Older Nikon lenses will work with it - by and large - you just have to use A (aperture priority) or S (shutter priority) and focus manually. On some you have to remove the meter registration dodad. Enjoy it!


----------



## 7oaks

dieselsmoke said:


> A close up of a square grind.


 
That doesn't look at all like the tooth on my new chain that I'm assuming is square ground. I'll take a pic of it this morning and upload it for comaprison and maybe someone can tell me what it actually is.


----------



## mweba

7oaks said:


> You'll get used to it and love what it'll do. Good lenses make all the difference. Older Nikon lenses will work with it - by and large - you just have to use A (aperture priority) or S (shutter priority) and focus manually. On some you have to remove the meter registration dodad. Enjoy it!


 
Thanks, I will be on the look out at the pawn shops for lenses. Its seems I read somewhere another brand fit as well??? Have done so much reading I'm starting to get them confused LOL.


----------



## mweba

Here ya go. Little small yet.







Snuck out the door on me Jere39 LOL


----------



## Jere39

*Great thread, great pictures*

Great saws, great pictures, great places.

I use a pocket sized Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ5 to document my small adventures. No question this and most cameras perform in the sun light.


Partner, measuring off this oak log:





Me and my partner rearranging some dead poplar we took down before it came down where it wanted:





Little help moving this one out of sight from the dining room


----------



## Jere39

mweba said:


> Here ya go. Little small yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snuck out the door on me Jere39 LOL



Thanks, I'm still working on it. The pic is about 2.3M, I'll resize it and try again.


----------



## 7oaks

dieselsmoke said:


> A close up of a square grind.


 
Here is a close-up of the chain that came from the PNW with my Contra S. I believe it is square ground but looks considerably differnt from yours. It has obviously been ground more that once but I don't see how it was ground at that angle without cutting into the links.

Taken with my Nikon D90 and 18-55mm zoom lens. [I don't have my 55mm macro here].


----------



## dieselsmoke

This is the other side, I didn't post it earlier because I wasn't happy with the focus. I was playing around with the BIL's silvey, playing with angles.


----------



## mweba

Nice sunny day so I played around with it a bit. Getting the hang a little then I will play with the settings.


----------



## 7oaks

dieselsmoke said:


> This is the other side, I didn't post it earlier because I wasn't happy with the focus. I was playing around with the BIL's silvey, playing with angles.


 
Ah ha - you going to switch over to square grind?


----------



## 7oaks

mweba said:


> Nice sunny day so I played around with it a bit. Getting the hang a little then I will play with the settings.


 
NICE! You are going to have a blast with it.


----------



## dieselsmoke

7oaks said:


> Ah ha - you going to switch over to square grind?


 Why of coarse. All of my longer bars that have Sq. chisle cutters get the Square grind. That pic was taken a year or so ago. I Hope my tecnique has improved a little. I can see a little "beak" in the pic. Have fun with that Contra!


----------



## TK

I haven't actually taken any pictures involving chainsaws, but perhaps one of these days I will. I do enjoy photography, however, so I'll post just a couple pics. The second picture is at least close to the topic


----------



## MacLaren

2171


----------



## MacLaren

View attachment 178633


----------



## mweba

Loaded up some of my favorites to do a quick removal this morning.


----------



## TK

Took 5 minutes today to snap a few pics. Hard enough to take 5 minutes as it was, too busy working on a 395xp. More than surprised to see a saw of this size in this area, that's for sure. 

Anyway here we go:


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Roma said:


> Lunchtime...


 
Beautiful place up there, you're very fortunate to be from there. Where I live all I can see is houses in either direction.


----------



## AUSSIE1

Posted these before, but for those that haven't seen em...


----------



## AUSSIE1




----------



## rich636

I used this in my "new 346xp thread a month back, but it's the most artistic one I have...using the word lightly.


----------



## mweba

Looks like some good OL' down under fun Aussie.


Ya know.....I'm not really a Stihl guy but this is a sexy saw.





















Addicted already. Ordered a Tamron 18-270mm lens today. B008


----------



## mweba

Couple with the Nikon D3000


----------



## dieselsmoke

AUSSIE1 said:


>



Very cool use of an old snag. I'll bet it took a couple of days to burn out.


----------



## AUSSIE1

dieselsmoke said:


> Very cool use of an old snag. I'll bet it took a couple of days to burn out.


 
After dragging it back to camp it wore a flat spot on one side and this is where it burnt through in about 24hrs. After this happened it stopped drawing but kept smouldering for at least the next four days till we left and I dare say well beyond. One thing would be for sure, it won't be there now!


----------



## fieldsgulch

Took these with my wifes Canon poweshot A590. I bought it for her used on Ebay for $60. I think it does a pretty good job. I love that Jonsered 630, I have had it since it was new over 25 years ago. It has cut countless cords of wood and accomplished many other projects and has never been touched. The other photos are of my son, we usually snowmobile right from our door step but I have green grass in the yard right now so we trailer about 15 min. and unload. Its the last best place to live I think.


----------



## longbar

fieldsgulch said:


> Took these with my wifes Canon poweshot A590. I bought it for her used on Ebay for $60. I think it does a pretty good job. I love that Jonsered 630, I have had it since it was new over 25 years ago. It has cut countless cords of wood and accomplished many other projects and has never been touched. The other photos are of my son, we usually snowmobile right from our door step but I have green grass in the yard right now so we trailer about 15 min. and unload. Its the last best place to live I think.


 
That 630 is awesome. Wanna sell it????:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Andyshine77

fieldsgulch said:


> Took these with my wifes Canon poweshot A590. I bought it for her used on Ebay for $60. I think it does a pretty good job. I love that Jonsered 630, I have had it since it was new over 25 years ago. It has cut countless cords of wood and accomplished many other projects and has never been touched. The other photos are of my son, we usually snowmobile right from our door step but I have green grass in the yard right now so we trailer about 15 min. and unload. Its the last best place to live I think.


 
That J-read is sweet.


----------



## MacLaren

fieldsgulch said:


> Took these with my wifes Canon poweshot A590. I bought it for her used on Ebay for $60. I think it does a pretty good job. I love that Jonsered 630, I have had it since it was new over 25 years ago. It has cut countless cords of wood and accomplished many other projects and has never been touched. The other photos are of my son, we usually snowmobile right from our door step but I have green grass in the yard right now so we trailer about 15 min. and unload. Its the last best place to live I think.


 
Nice pics! Even nicer country!


----------



## fieldsgulch

I recently bought a 2165 so my 630 would have something to cuddle up with on the long winter nights, it is getting older you know. I also just bought a new 20" bar for her. She always had a 24" bar but I down sized as a semi-retirement present. :msp_wink:


----------



## MacLaren

fieldsgulch said:


> I recently bought a 2165 so my 630 would have something to cuddle up with on the long winter nights, it is getting older you know. I also just bought a new 20" bar for her. She always had a 24" bar but I down sized as a semi-retirement present. :msp_wink:


 
Ya gotta love the J-reds. the "Ferrari" of chainsaws!


----------



## 7oaks

fieldsgulch said:


> Took these with my wifes Canon poweshot A590. I bought it for her used on Ebay for $60. I think it does a pretty good job. I love that Jonsered 630, I have had it since it was new over 25 years ago. It has cut countless cords of wood and accomplished many other projects and has never been touched. The other photos are of my son, we usually snowmobile right from our door step but I have green grass in the yard right now so we trailer about 15 min. and unload. Its the last best place to live I think.



Camera does great. Trying to figure out where in Montana you still have that much snow and where you were sledding?

Ten Lakes or that area?


----------



## tdi-rick

AUSSIE1 said:


> Posted these before, but for those that haven't seen em...



Good looking tow vehicle there Al 

I do note you used the vehicle with the greatest towing capacity and GVM/GCM :msp_thumbup:


----------



## MCW

tdi-rick said:


> Good looking tow vehicle there Al
> 
> I do note you used the vehicle with the greatest towing capacity and GGVM/GCM :msp_thumbup:



What you can't see Rick is the steep downhill gradient. It is actually the rolling log providing momentum to the Landy 

Heh heh.
I like Landies!


----------



## AUSSIE1

tdi-rick said:


> Good looking tow vehicle there Al
> 
> I do note you used the vehicle with the greatest towing capacity and GVM/GCM :msp_thumbup:


 
It's all his mate! :msp_wink:

How the story went - The owner of the 75 series Landcruiser couldn't select low range, so the Landy towed it back. Climbing under it, through it to try and find out the reason to no avail. The next day he drove it to a mechanic 40 + K's away. The mechanic said to him "see on the transfer lever it says LIFT? That should do it!"

Did a good job that mechanic......worked well ever since!

He might be retired at 30 as a self made multi millionaire, but he makes silly mistakes like the rest of us poor people! :msp_wink:


----------



## Siskiyou Blues

Here's the best place for these...


----------



## Stihlman441

A big Redgum i have been cutting up the last few days and its raining.


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> A big Redgum i have been cutting up the last few days and its raining.



Why didn't you mill it mate? Thats a nice solid lump of Redgum!


----------



## Stihlman441

The deal is the cocky (farmer) wonts some and me mate wonts some and the but sectoin was about 5 feet long before getting into the branch out area.


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> The deal is the cocky (farmer) wonts some and me mate wonts some and the but sectoin was about 5 feet long before getting into the branch out area.



5 foot long table


----------



## Stihlman441

There is another one which has only died not long ago so it will be nice and green,this thread may go on for some time,good things come to those who wait.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihlman441

MS880 50'' bar


----------



## wyk

Here's my 385XP recently:


----------



## Stihlman441

Every time i look at this pic i think mmm to hard because of the lean back towords the creek.There is a rope hanging to give you an idear how much lean there is.


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> Every time i look at this pic i think mmm to hard because of the lean back towords the creek.There is a rope hanging to give you an idear how much lean there is.



Yes. You were a foolish foolish man there Andrew  But a good old Cruiser and winch can defeat most leans


----------



## Chris J.

How many of y'all remember the "chainsaw" photos posted by Gypo Logger?


----------



## parrisw

Chris J. said:


> How many of y'all remember the "chainsaw" photos posted by Gypo Logger?


 
LOL, I've had the displeasure of seeing a few.


----------



## KiwiBro

*Mine's a sheltered existance.*

This Wattle I was bucking today is what I'd call pretty darn hard wood. Is that because I've been spoilt with soft Pine for too long? Probably. The chain was as sharp as I could file it and my poor slightly cooked 310 took it's own sweet time and just wouldn't be rushed. 

Some of these logs were crackling almost as soon as the cut started, from all the tension being released. Should be a breeze to split if I ever get the bucking finished. On behalf of my 310, I'd make a passionate plea for Auspost to hurry up and deliver the bar/adapters for my new Dolmar 7900, but somehow I don't think Auspost would be terribly receptive. 

Noodling them after this shot it wasn't so much noodles or ribbons but full Wattle Jacket ammo firing out the saw.

Photo with my mobile phone.









View attachment 183038


----------



## 7oaks

Man that is some beautiful wood with gigantic growth rings. How does it mill up? 
I am envious of the beautiful wood you guys down under get to play with.


----------



## KiwiBro

I was wondering that myself.

I need to find a better way of making this chainsaw gig pay good money (I'm all ears if anyone has any advice) so I can afford a real big saw and Alaskan mill or BS mill because I'm starting to come across trees/logs that are just a crying shame to buck and split, but not enough qty to get anyone in to mill them for it to be worth their while.

If any Kiwi members know of anyone with a mill that is keen to travel to wherever the logs may be and accept it's more for the love of it than any money they may get b/c I suspect the travel and set-up will kill it for most looking for a commercial return, I'd be keen to get in touch with them when I next come across logs/trees with potential. Even wood turners or the like perhaps?

Come to think of it, if I had a CS mill I would probably have no space left in the shed for anything else as it would be filled with fillet stacked slabs that I just couldn't bring myself to process into firewood. That's not such a bad thing I suppose. But I'd also be mad keen on getting my backside over to Aus on a milling safari for a few weeks every year - that would be a great adventure holiday with a chainsaw twist.

I consider it a great privilege to behold freshly cut wood that seldom if ever, looks as good as the moment it's cut. A little while ago I was cutting logs where some had been carbon dated to over 50 000 years old, beautifully preserved and dug out of, sandy soil. I counted over 4 tanks of gas went into bucking one trunk section that was only about 8 feet long. Stihl RSC, round filed as sharp as I could get it, and my little 310 was the lil' engine that thought it could and only just did get through it. I almost gave up for the day after that b/c that wood was so beautiful I knew I would be disappointed cutting anything else out. Such a shame to waste such a precious resource like that by making it into firewood.

Oh for a big lottery win, then I'll have a CS, BS, SB mills and then go on some real milling adventures. I want to go bush for a few months, drop a real big tree, mill and carry the lot out by myself. One day it might just happen...


----------



## mweba

Great pics, guys. Keep em coming.

Ten minutes with the 505 today. Cleanup tomorrow.


----------



## KiwiBro

It's just as well dropping them is so much fun, given the time that gets sunk into them once on the ground.

Looked that these ones on Friday. Might be a few months before I can get through the paperwork for them and get around to them though.














View attachment 183108
View attachment 183109
View attachment 183110


----------



## AUSSIE1

Heading out back of home a few klm's for some firewood. Pine plantation in the background.

Fletchers dam, the water supply for the township of Yackandandah.

The young blokes obviously burnt the seats for fire but left the table. Need somewhere to rest the booze!






A small plantation stand of Dougy Fir.






Almost there. Candlebark and Peppermint.






Some Narrow Leaf Peppermint (hardwood).











And past the Murmungee lookout a few klm's from home. This is where hang gliders leap.


----------



## 2yb3

AUSSIE1 said:


> Heading out back of home a few klm's for some firewood. Pine plantation in the background.
> 
> Fletchers dam, the water supply for township of Yackandandah.


 
and here I thought australia was a red dessert with a big rock in the middle of it lol, jk man those are some beautiful pics that pic reminds me of small lakes around here, cept those white barked buggers, looks like an awsome place to camp.


----------



## AUSSIE1

2yb3 said:


> and here I thought australia was a red dessert with a big rock in the middle of it lol, jk man those are some beautiful pics that pic reminds me of small lakes around here, cept those white barked buggers, looks like an awsome place to camp.



I only live 1.5 hours from the snowfields.

The lake pic reminds me of pics I've seen of Canada!

http://www.arboristsite.com/great-outdoors/170980.htm


----------



## 2yb3

AUSSIE1 said:


> I only live 1.5 hours from the snowfields.
> 
> The lake pic reminds me of pics I've seen of Canada!


 
I'll admit I'm jealous of those hardwoods you guys have, we just have big cotton woods areound here for big hardwoods.


----------



## K5krawler

View from an AS GtG





Ready to cut!!!





Sun Setting on a good day





Rebuilt 084





There were all taken with a Canon PowerShot A1000IS
6.2-24.8mm
1:2.7-5.6
4x zoom

I'll have to take some pictures with the T2i


----------



## mweba

K5krawler said:


> There were all taken with a Canon PowerShot A1000IS
> 6.2-24.8mm
> 1:2.7-5.6
> 4x zoom
> 
> I'll have to take some pictures with the T2i


 
From what I've seen, the powershot line is a great bang for the buck. Nice pics.......look forward to more.


----------



## Stihlman441

Some Narrow Leaf Peppermint (hardwood).











So whats the go with getting firewood around in this area,do ya need permits ect.
I cut a lot of that Peppermint down my way,it smell good too.


----------



## AUSSIE1

Stihlman441 said:


> Some Narrow Leaf Peppermint (hardwood).
> 
> So whats the go with getting firewood around in this area,do ya need permits ect.
> I cut a lot of that Peppermint down my way,it smell good too.


 
Don't know why those two pics turned so poor...hmmmm!

Yeah I'm supposed to Andrew. Bugger, I forgot! 

It's easy to handle, splits well and burns all night. :msp_thumbup:

I just got back from checking out potential plots. We have been getting snow today out past Stanley and I was having troubles getting up hills with the bald MT's so I headed out toward a farmers property only to find the gate locked!  So I had to turn around and take an alternate route. Next thing you know I have a flat. A 3/4" tear in the rear inner sidewall.. By this time it is dark, snowing and I had to lye in water, five plugs later I could get it to hold air.


----------



## Stihlman441

See thats what happens when you 'forget' to get paperwork.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## AUSSIE1

Stihlman441 said:


> See thats what happens when you 'forget' to get paperwork.:msp_biggrin:


 
Karma! 

But I didn't take a chainsaw! :msp_w00t:


----------



## mimmo_gsr

Hi All,

Victoria Plains region of Western Australia







This tree turned out to be a massive termite nest and destroyed my bar and chain :msp_mad:






X27 didn't get to split too much.






DCS6400


----------



## tdi-rick

mimmo_gsr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Victoria Plains region of Western Australia
> 
> 
> 
> This tree turned out to be a massive termite nest and destroyed my bar and chain :msp_mad:
> 
> 
> X27 didn't get to split too much.
> 
> 
> 
> DCS6400



Yep, termite chimneys are the bane of my existence.
You need multiple loops, I usually take about 4-6 or just try for timber species without dirt up the guts, but it isn't easy in some areas.

BTW, good saw choice :msp_thumbsup:
Best bang for buck firewood saw currently available IMO.

Did you buy it locally or from the US ?

and congrats on your first post, looks like you've been lurking for a while. 
The Antipodeans are slowly taking over AS


----------



## AUSSIE1

Welcome Mimmo, nice pics mate. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Stihlman441

Welcome mimmo_gsr and yar nice pics,dont be shy most of us are all right and the CAD thing is under control .:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## mimmo_gsr

tdi-rick said:


> BTW, good saw choice :msp_thumbsup:
> Best bang for buck firewood saw currently available IMO.
> 
> Did you buy it locally or from the US ?
> 
> and congrats on your first post, looks like you've been lurking for a while.
> The Antipodeans are slowly taking over AS



Yeah I had been lurking doing saw research for a while, which is what led me to the 6401 (and X27 for that matter).

Both have been purchased from the US :msp_thumbup: even wholesale prices for this saw where more expensive here :msp_mad:

I might have to look at investing in a few spare chains, its great firewood (Powderbark Wandoo) but Jarrah seems easier to cut.

Mimmo


----------



## K5krawler

mweba said:


> From what I've seen, the powershot line is a great bang for the buck. Nice pics.......look forward to more.


 
I had the Canon T2i out today. 

These were taken with Canon 18-55mm Glass










Canon 75-300mm Glass


----------



## Stihlman441

Nice pics,do you can them rabbits,hares they look differant than the Ozzy ones.


----------



## rod.s

I was doing some hiking trying out my GPS today and I stumbled across this really old stand of yellow birch. Took some pictures that I thought I would share. It's still early spring here so the leaves are not yet on the trees.


----------



## mweba

rod.s said:


> I was doing some hiking trying out my GPS today and I stumbled across this really old stand of yellow birch. Took some pictures that I thought I would share. It's still early spring here so the leaves are not yet on the trees.



I'm going to make it up there for a visit someday.....just worried they will not allow me back in once I cross the border:bang:


----------



## K5krawler




----------



## mweba

Couple pics of the Craftsman 5.2 milling some Walnut.


----------



## REJ2

Top shelf thread for sure!!! Cool pics!


----------



## Stihlman441

A couple of pics of new Snellerized 660 and Ford Falcon FG XR6 Turbo.


----------



## Rudolf73

Stihlman441 said:


> A couple of pics of new Snellerized 660 and Ford Falcon FG XR6 Turbo.


 
2 very sweet running engines you have there Andrew


----------



## mweba

Stihlman441 said:


> A couple of pics of new Snellerized 660 and Ford Falcon FG XR6 Turbo.


 
Nice! Have any more pics of the car handy?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Heres just a couple snaps of some of my pictures :jester:View attachment 189343
View attachment 189344


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> A couple of pics of new Snellerized 660 and Ford Falcon FG XR6 Turbo.



Are you leasing that from Ford Andrew? Those things hammer. I've driven an FPV Typhoon that was pumping out over 400HP at the rear treads and that thing was nasty, but awesome 
Auto or manual? All the reviews say that they are better suited to the slushbox but I'd still have to buy one in a manual


----------



## Stihlman441

MCW said:


> Are you leasing that from Ford Andrew? Those things hammer. I've driven an FPV Typhoon that was pumping out over 400HP at the rear treads and that thing was nasty, but awesome
> Auto or manual? All the reviews say that they are better suited to the slushbox but I'd still have to buy one in a manual


 
Ya mate i lease them and change between 2 and 3 years or when ever the trade in pays the lease residual and its the 6 speed auto and yes they have some big hairy ones,give them v8s a scare.

Some pics of the outside but this is the old one but the new one is the same and has all the bells and whistles.


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> Ya mate i lease them and change between 2 and 3 years or when ever the trade in pays the lease residual and its the 6 speed auto and yes they have some big hairy ones,*give them v8s a scare*.



I think you'll find it will give the Ford XR8's a bit more than a scare


----------



## mweba

Didn't think it would but that color goes well. Be nice, whom ever makes the design decisions in the states, watch some BBC every ounce in a while. Many models over seas catch my eye these days.


----------



## MCW

mweba said:


> Didn't think it would but that color goes well. Be nice, whom ever makes the design decisions in the states, watch some BBC every ounce in a while. Many models over seas catch my eye these days.


 
Likewise with some of the US models. I love those CTS-V's - they're awesome


----------



## blsnelling

MCW said:


> Likewise with some of the US models. I love those CTS-V's - they're awesome


 
Can I play? It's not a V, but I love this car. I'd love to have a V, but a used one would probably run you $50K!!! And before you ask, yes, I have a chainsaw or two in the trunk


----------



## Stellarex

blsnelling said:


> Can I play? It's not a V, but I love this car. I'd love to have a V, but a used one would probably run you $50K!!! And before you ask, yes, I have a chainsaw or two in the trunk


 
You have a chainsaw or two in the trunk? I dont believe you unless you provide pics!


----------



## blsnelling

Stellarex said:


> You have a chainsaw or two in the trunk? I dont believe you unless you provide pics!


 
I have had. I don't keep them there.


----------



## Stellarex

blsnelling said:


> I have had. I don't keep them there.


 
You didnt say "have had." You said "I have" 

Quoted for truth!


----------



## Grateful11

While we're showing tree pictures, I shot this picture of an Oak tree here on the farm 10 years ago. Awhile back it lost one of it's limbs in a bad storm, it was over 2' across and about 20' to 25' up. That's a felling wedge on the side of the trunk. There's another beside it that might actually be a bit bigger.


----------



## wyk

MCW said:


> Likewise with some of the US models. I love those CTS-V's - they're awesome


 
Then yer gonna love it when the _ffpvrrxx-mic-key-m.o.u.s.e_ or whatever ya call that thing debuts in the US as the new Ford Taurus. 

Although the interceptor version does look cool:


----------



## Stihlman441

Do you have to shoot your trees before cutting them down.


----------



## mdavlee

Here's a couple I took with a t2i.


----------



## komatsuvarna

View attachment 189395

View attachment 189396

View attachment 189397

View attachment 189399


----------



## mdavlee

Yeah the new format seems to work better for me than the old. I can get all the pictures in the post without having to edit the post which doesn't seem to work all the time.


----------



## w8ye

I just love the contrast you were able to achieve with this picture. Take notice of how the saw seems to stand out amongst the background. Maybe just a coincidence? But it turned out well. 

With the angle of the shot, you were able to capture all the detail of the writing on the bar as well as accentuate the business end of the saw.


----------



## mdavlee

I can get pictures with a lot of contrast difference like that with the t2i that I couldn't get with a point and shoot camera.


----------



## mdavlee

Here's one the wife took with the camera.


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## w8ye

*Resurrected From The Dead*

Here is a 2008 Husqvarna 357XP that was crushed by a tree between the handles. The handles, clutch cover, and main frame are original. The crankcase halves, B&C, top cover, and intermediate cover are new. The starter is a used one from a 357XPG. The camera was an Olympus E20N SLR The picture was taken Saturday.


----------



## mweba

w8ye said:


> Here is a 2008 Husqvarna 357XP that was crushed by a tree between the handles. The handles, clutch cover, and main frame are original. The crankcase halves, B&C, top cover, and intermediate cover are new. The starter is a used one from a 357XPG. The camera was an Olympus E20N SLR The picture was taken Saturday.


 
Nice Pic,saw, and landscaping. Do you process your own film?


----------



## w8ye

*Processing Film*

I bring the camera in the house and hook it up to my laptop and run the pictures over into the computer.

Then I upload them to the Aboristsite.

It is a digital camera


----------



## MCW

RandyMac said:


>



Ripped Randy, ripped...


----------



## Tzed250

w8ye said:


> Here is a 2008 Husqvarna 357XP that was crushed by a tree between the handles. The handles, clutch cover, and main frame are original. The crankcase halves, B&C, top cover, and intermediate cover are new. The starter is a used one from a 357XPG. The camera was an Olympus E20N SLR The picture was taken Saturday.


 
I hope you dont mind, I took the liberty of doing some post processing to your image.




edit by zweitakt250, on Flickr


----------



## w8ye

Nice,

You made the colors much richer


----------



## mweba

w8ye said:


> I bring the camera in the house and hook it up to my laptop and run the pictures over into the computer.
> 
> Then I upload them to the Aboristsite.
> 
> It is a digital camera


 
LOL, I should have looked up that model #. Didn't see a D in the SLR so I had just assumed.....Film.



Great pics guys.


----------



## w8ye

Mitch,

Thanks for your original reply.


----------



## mweba

Great pics guys.

So what is everyone using for editing software? Currently giving Nikon Capture NX2 a trial. It is a fairly complex program but the outcome is fantastic.

Also thanks, Tzed250 for posting with Flickr. Got me over there looking around.




DSC_0328 by mweba1, on Flickr





DSC_0323 by mweba1, on Flickr


----------



## AUSSIE1

RandyMac said:


>


 
Randy, you were ahead of your time with those "sunnies"!


----------



## Tzed250

mweba said:


> Great pics guys.
> 
> So what is everyone using for editing software? Currently giving Nikon Capture NX2 a trial. It is a fairly complex program but the outcome is fantastic.
> 
> Also thanks, Tzed250 for posting with Flickr.



No Problem!

I bought Capture NX2 and I am fairly happy with it, but Nikon and Nik software really need to come up with an update. I may give Lightroom a try, but I like the way View NX2/Capture NX2 develop and process the NEF files. There are a number of good books and quite a few tutorial vids on using Capture NX2. They help with the steep learning curve.


----------



## NZIrish

*Jonsered*


----------



## NZIrish

*jred 670 pen holder*


----------



## mweba

Finally a nice cool day to get a couple saws out. Couple Homies




Homelite 540 top cut by mweba1, on Flickr




John Deere 550CS top cut by mweba1, on Flickr




Homie 540 JD 550CS by mweba1, on Flickr




Homelite 540 JD 550CS by mweba1, on Flickr


----------



## Tzed250

That 540 is one very nice saw. Great photography!


----------



## mweba

Tzed250 said:


> That 540 is one very nice saw. Great photography!


 
Thanks, I have ALOT to learn. Getting addicted to the infrared trigger. Nice shots on the cape btw!


----------



## little possum

I wish I could get a camera wiz to help me set up this Nikon Coolpix L110. Cant get quality pictures like I expected. It has the 15x zoom, but my sisters Canon takes better pictures with less zoom. Too many settings, and even in English the manual looks like a foreign language to me. 

Nice pictures!


----------



## igpoe

little possum said:


> I wish I could get a camera wiz to help me set up this Nikon Coolpix L110. Cant get quality pictures like I expected. It has the 15x zoom, but my sisters Canon takes better pictures with less zoom. Too many settings, and even in English the manual looks like a foreign language to me.
> 
> Nice pictures!


 
JT78 or 67' Mustang either one can push buttons on your camera and make the changes needed...............they habla photodevice


----------



## Tzed250

mweba said:


> Thanks, I have ALOT to learn. Getting addicted to the infrared trigger. *Nice shots on the cape btw!*


 
Thanks! We had a great time. Irene passed directly over the campground where we stayed. A pic from a better day...


<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6019596200/" title="JTG_110714_210_414 by zweitakt250, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6002/6019596200_c0db9fe142_z.jpg" width="640" height="425" alt="JTG_110714_210_414"></a>


----------



## Tzed250

little possum said:


> I wish I could get a camera wiz to help me set up this Nikon Coolpix L110. Cant get quality pictures like I expected. It has the 15x zoom, but my sisters Canon takes better pictures with less zoom. Too many settings, and even in English the manual looks like a foreign language to me.
> 
> Nice pictures!


 
The L110 is a nice camera. You should be able to get great shots with it. Is your image size set to 12M? Is your ISO set to 400 or lower? If you are shooting in low light do you have the VR turned on? We'll help you get it dialed in...


----------



## mdavlee

John what camera/lens are you using now? We've been looking to upgrade to a full frame d slr but not sure where to start.


----------



## young

mdavlee said:


> John what camera/lens are you using now? We've been looking to upgrade to a full frame d slr but not sure where to start.


 
what you shoot? nikon or canon?

5d mark2 for canon or wait for the mark 3

or 

d700 for nikon or wait for d700s


----------



## Tzed250

mdavlee said:


> John what camera/lens are you using now? We've been looking to upgrade to a full frame d slr but not sure where to start.


 
Camera= Nikon D2Xs, about 5 years ago it was Nikon's flagship pro DSLR. It has since been eclipsed a great deal by the newer bodies, but at the base ISO it still takes wonderful images. I prefer a pro body for the ruggedness and the feel. I feel less need for an FX body(full frame) as most of my shooting is done with normal to super-tele focal length. The 1.5X crop factor comes in handy for that.







The lens is the Nikkor 24-120mm f/4 VR. I am really liking this lens for all around shooting.


----------



## mdavlee

I've been using a canon t2i and it was the first d slr I've used. We noticed some pictures when trying to use all the frame was cutting off the top of peoples heads and things like that. That's the reason we were thinking of a full frame. I guess it doesn't really matter that much.


----------



## mdavlee

Here's a picture we took this morning with the canon with the 75-300mm zoom lens. I did crop it and that was all I did with it.


----------



## Tzed250

mdavlee said:


> Here's a picture we took this morning with the canon with the 75-300mm zoom lens. I did crop it and that was all I did with it.


 
That is great! I am really getting into bird photography lately myself. Earlier this year...

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5587003015/" title="S9 by zweitakt250, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5056/5587003015_fed26dae92_z.jpg" width="800" height="640" alt="S9"></a>


One from Cape Charles, VA. Irene passed straight over this community. I hope the Osprey made it OK.


<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6065045621/" title="O1 by zweitakt250, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6078/6065045621_7cd1240fc2_z.jpg" width="800" height="533" alt="O1"></a>


----------



## mdavlee

My wife is into bird watching and photography. I've started to get interested with some of these owls and raptor birds.


----------



## igpoe

exquisite


----------



## young

mdavlee said:


> I've been using a canon t2i and it was the first d slr I've used. We noticed some pictures when trying to use all the frame was cutting off the top of peoples heads and things like that. That's the reason we were thinking of a full frame. I guess it doesn't really matter that much.


 
with a cropped body you do get a "longer" reach the a full fame body.


----------



## mdavlee

From what i've gathered the full frame gets everything you see inn the viewfinder. Some only capture 95%. I guess when taking photos you just have to try to make sure parts you don't want to lose aren't right on the edge.


----------



## mweba

Nice shots, gentlemen. I've not yet caught the bird bug but insects peak my interest. Not sure what the designation for my camera is, full frame or not, it captures more than what can be seen in the view finder (D3000). John, local pawn shop has a D2X w/18-55 for five bills. Worth taking another look at?


----------



## mweba

Chainsaw six cubes forever chainsaw


----------



## 046

have not read this entire thread... hope this has not been posted 

first off if one has the $$$ budget, then by all means go for the high $$$ option of a super nice DSLR by Nikon or Cannon. but if your budget is less, like say $50... here's some great options that produces pictures for web, as good or equal to it's high $$ brethren. 

assuming one is shooting for the web, say goal is super clear chainsaw pic's to post on AS. 

1. forget about megapixel ... for web shots your resolution doesn't need to exceed what your screen is capable of displaying. VGA is plenty of resolution for most shots. 

2. zero in on getting the highest quality lens you can afford. Leica, Zeiss, Nikon, Cannon, Sony all make prime lens. 

3. friendly user interface (UI) makes all the difference between a camera getting used vs sitting in the drawer. IMHO Sony makes one of the easiest to use UI of any camera. 

4. learn how to use photobucket (free) and Firefox with photobucket uploader add-on (free)

a camera that meets above criteria is an ancient Sony Cybershot DSC-P73 with 4.1 meg. 
keep an eye out on craigslist about $30, some Sony Cybershots (DSC-P200 7.2 meg) comes with Zeiss lens and pop up on CL for $75 or less. 

Pansonic Lumix came with the fabulous Leica lens. DMC FZ20 can be found for low $$$

naturally your topic means a lot too... here's very low hours Stihl 07S with paint still intact on drum. both pic's were taken at 600x800 VGA resolution with a cheap ($30) Sony DSC P-73


----------



## mdavlee

Mitch the new nikon d3 is $5200. I would check that one out good and I would say its worth the asking price.


----------



## Tzed250

mweba said:


> Chainsaw six cubes forever chainsaw


 
I love me some sicks koob shanesaw!!!!!


----------



## Tzed250

mweba said:


> Nice shots, gentlemen. I've not yet caught the bird bug but insects peak my interest. Not sure what the designation for my camera is, full frame or not, it captures more than what can be seen in the view finder (D3000). John, local pawn shop has a D2X w/18-55 for five bills. Worth taking another look at?



If the body is in good condition that would be a good deal. I gave $1500 for mine, body only.


----------



## little possum

Tzed250 said:


> The L110 is a nice camera. You should be able to get great shots with it. Is your image size set to 12M? Is your ISO set to 400 or lower? If you are shooting in low light do you have the VR turned on? We'll help you get it dialed in...


 Ill check tommorow  Thanks
Im into bird watching as well. Love the red tails that eat up all the rabbits :/ ha. Win/lose situation. And DUCKS!!


----------



## Cedarkerf

372XPW did a little work
View attachment 199984


----------



## OhioGregg

The old 245A still gettin it done.:msp_smile:







Gregg,


----------



## mweba

Nice xpw pic! 

Good to see Poulan representing as well. I sure miss my 245A......its back on my list.

Couple cell pics from the last couple days. Ash removals in town. 34" and 32"

5100S This has become my go to saw. Owned near every 50cc saw on the market and its the only one that has stayed in my stable.






And the end of my "two saw" plan. The 394xp.


----------



## blsnelling

Canon 7D with 24-105L IS lens. Taken this summer in my BIL's backyard in Florida.


----------



## blsnelling

OK, a chainsaw shot


----------



## Tzed250

Went to a photography workshop this past weekend at Twin Falls State Park in Saulsville, WV. Had a great time and learned quite a bit.

Some shots from this weekend. 



Nikon D2Xs- Nikkor 24-120mm f/4G VRII

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6167732415/" title="JUG by zweitakt250, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6161/6167732415_c91cc1f81d_b.jpg" width="798" height="533" alt="JUG"></a>



Nikkor AF 60mm f/2.8D Micro

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6170662781/" title="CH1 by zweitakt250, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6173/6170662781_ee0d1ea3ab_b.jpg" width="798" height="533" alt="CH1"></a>



Nikkor AF 60mm f/2.8D Micro

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6171195610/" title="TR1 by zweitakt250, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6179/6171195610_50f3410d44_b.jpg" width="798" height="533" alt="TR1"></a>



Nikkor 24-120mm f/4G VRII

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6168272328/" title="TFLD by zweitakt250, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6175/6168272328_55b2b9eeff_b.jpg" width="798" height="530" alt="TFLD"></a>


Nikkor VR300mm f/2.8G w/TC-14EII

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6168274234/" title="GCD2 by zweitakt250, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6162/6168274234_c4761cb215_b.jpg" width="798" height="530" alt="GCD2"></a>


Nikkor 24-120mm f/4G VRII

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6168266544/" title="PF1A by zweitakt250, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6166/6168266544_52a96a76c0_b.jpg" width="798" height="533" alt="PF1A"></a>


Oh....and a chainsaw pic:


Nikkor AF 60mm f/2.8D Micro

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5523159399/" title="46RM by zweitakt250, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5053/5523159399_d23ffc6d9f_b.jpg" width="798" height="638" alt="46RM"></a>


We camped while there and I used the venerable 028AVSEQ to cut firewood...:msp_smile:


----------



## thook

Tzed250 said:


> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6168266544/" title="PF1A by zweitakt250, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6166/6168266544_52a96a76c0_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="PF1A"></a>



Oh wow!:msp_ohmy: That's one great photo. And, man, would I love to live there!


----------



## Tzed250

thook said:


> Oh wow!:msp_ohmy: That's one great photo. And, man, would I love to live there!


 
That is the Pioneer Farm at the park. The maintenance super lives there. It is a target rich environment for photos...


----------



## Photog95

I just went out this spring and bought a Nikon S8100 point and shoot. It handles all of my day to day shooting as well as all my off-road adventures with the jeep club, or camping, or just a day on the river in the boat.




If I want to get fancy I grab this.








Or this (yes it is soaking wet check photo below to see why)






And do this.....


----------



## parrisw

Ok, I'll play. Not as nice as some of you guys but pretty cool. Who knows how I took this pic?


----------



## parrisw

Simple but effective!


----------



## Photog95

This is the pic that caused the soaking wet camera. The pic was an epic failure but I froze my ass off in an ice storm in the pouring down rain so I saved it.


----------



## 046

TZ250... I'm envious... what a lot of different lens!!

just purchased a Nikon D2H from a horse photographer. She had just upgraded to D3X $$$. 
was looking for a D2X when I found the D2H. still looking for a deal on a D2X. 

just getting started acquiring lens.... besides several manual focus Nikor lens. scored a Nikon AF 8-210 and Nikon AF 35-105. both work excellent with D2H. still don't have any DX Micro Nikor lens yet.


----------



## Photog95

parrisw said:


> Ok, I'll play. Not as nice as some of you guys but pretty cool. Who knows how I took this pic?



I'm going out on a limb and saying sky diving.


----------



## Tzed250

parrisw said:


> Ok, I'll play. Not as nice as some of you guys but pretty cool. Who knows how I took this pic?


 
RC helicopter???


----------



## Tzed250

Photog95 said:


> This is the pic that caused the soaking wet camera. The pic was an epic failure but I froze my ass off in an ice storm in the pouring down rain so I saved it.


 
I don't think so on the total failure, I like the image!!





046 said:


> TZ250... I'm envious... what a lot of different lens!!
> 
> just purchased a Nikon D2H from a horse photographer. She had just upgraded to D3X $$$.
> was looking for a D2X when I found the D2H. still looking for a deal on a D2X.
> 
> just getting started acquiring lens.... besides several manual focus Nikor lens. scored a Nikon AF 8-210 and Nikon AF 35-105. both work excellent with D2H. still don't have any DX Micro Nikor lens yet.


 
Many shooters still use the D2H because of the colors it renders and the manageable file sizes. Be patient with the lens thing. I shot for over a year using just my 18-70mm kit lens. The amount of money I spent on glass this year would choke a horse. The crazy thing is the lens hood for my 300-2.8 costs more than what I paid for my 18-70.


----------



## Photog95

046 said:


> TZ250... I'm envious... what a lot of different lens!!
> 
> just purchased a Nikon D2H from a horse photographer. She had just upgraded to D3X $$$.
> was looking for a D2X when I found the D2H. still looking for a deal on a D2X.
> 
> just getting started acquiring lens.... besides several manual focus Nikor lens. scored a Nikon AF 8-210 and Nikon AF 35-105. both work excellent with D2H. still don't have any DX Micro Nikor lens yet.



That D2h should serve you quite well. My old D1x takes photos that are every bit as good as my D200 that has twice the MP. Peoplke get so caught up in the MP race that they just forget what it takes to create a photo. My little point and shoot is 12MP and can shoot 1080p video but the old D1x still takes way better photos.


----------



## Photog95

Tzed250 said:


> I don't think so on the total failure, I like the image!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many shooters still use the D2H because of the colors it renders and the manageable file sizes. Be patient with the lens thing. I shot for over a year using just my 18-70mm kit lens. The amount of money I spent on glass this year would choke a horse. The crazy thing is the lens hood for my 300-2.8 costs more than what I paid for my 18-70.




I had to sell a car to pay for my 500 f/4P. Definatley be patient with lens purchases. It took me a lot of years to aquire the lens collection I have. The number of lenses if far outweighed by the quality of the glass I shoot. Just buying a bunch of glass just to say you have all these lenses gets really expensive really fast. 99% of my shooting is done with one lens. That is my 28-80 f/2.8. I'll get the 300f/4 out for the kids sports events, and the 15 pound 500 will show its mug about 3 times a year. Most of the time it rests in the red velvet lined trunk that it came in. Every once in a while I'll get out the 60mm micro or the 85 f/1.8


----------



## Photog95

mdavlee said:


> From what i've gathered the full frame gets everything you see inn the viewfinder. Some only capture 95%. I guess when taking photos you just have to try to make sure parts you don't want to lose aren't right on the edge.



That is actually the opposite of what really happens. When you look through the viewfinder you can only see 95% of what will actually be in the photo, so if someone is head chopping it is 100% operator error.


----------



## KiwiBro

View attachment 200119

View attachment 200120

View attachment 200122


----------



## parrisw

Photog95 said:


> I'm going out on a limb and saying sky diving.



No.




Tzed250 said:


> RC helicopter???


 
Yes!


----------



## Photog95

parrisw said:


> No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!



Good guess.:camera: I thought mine was a wild guess and would be wrong, but that was a wild ass guess and turned out to be correct.


----------



## 046

slowly getting up to speed with controls of D2H ... must have spent 5+ hours studying the manual just to figure out basics. amazing amount of manual controls on these early pro cameras. this camera shoots at an amazing 8 frames per second. 

instruction manual was cryptic on how to use a non-Nikon flash with D2H. took me a bit to figure out it's all done in manual mode. 

have not printed any large pic's yet, but the pro horse photographer I purchased D2H from, showed me several prints larger than 16x20 that was amazingly clear.


----------



## Rudolf73

parrisw said:


> Yes!


 
Pics of the chopper please Will...


----------



## parrisw

Rudolf73 said:


> Pics of the chopper please Will...


 
Ok, I'll have to take a couple of pics tomorrow.


----------



## mdavlee

Does any one use a 5d mark II? I've been looking at it as an upgrade from a t2i.


----------



## 046

nothing special... first post of a pic from D2H MS660
still experimenting of course... two shots below compared, both shot with flash

D2H set a low grade jpg and a Raw image per shot. 






Sony DSC P73 shot at VGA


----------



## HiOctane

QUOTE=mdavlee;3170389]Does any one use a 5d mark II? I've been looking at it as an upgrade from a t2i.[/QUOTE]

I would like to get one,but $$$.Ive got a Canon EOS 40D for the moment,but next buy is the 5D.I checked this week at Adorama,but they are cheaper here in Canada ,now at 1999. here today,still dropped from 2249.00.I guess a new model is coming to replace it.


----------



## mdavlee

I've seen the 5ds on sale in the past week. I would be happy with the mark II. My wife likes bird watching so a faster camera will work better for her but I want the full frame for landscape photos. I like the 60d better than the 7d holding them but haven't sed them so i'um not sure which is the better one. I'm thinking we really need 2 bodies and more lenses.


----------



## Tzed250

mdavlee said:


> I've seen the 5ds on sale in the past week. I would be happy with the mark II. My wife likes bird watching so a faster camera will work better for her but I want the full frame for landscape photos. I like the 60d better than the 7d holding them but haven't sed them so i'um not sure which is the better one. I'm thinking we really need 2 bodies and more lenses.


 

Glass before bodies...


----------



## Photog95

Tzed250 said:


> Glass before bodies...



I can't agree more. In the right hands an old dino tank like my D1x, or the D2h mentioned above can do every bit as good as a fancy new gizmo filled toy. Can't remember for sure but I think the D2h was only around 4MP and with a properly exposed shot you can print 20X30 all day long from it. I have gotten some amazing 20X30 prints from my D1x as well.

As for the D2h shot above with the flash. Try stepping back a bit to get some room between the lens and the subject and bounce thew flash off a white ceiling. This will fill in a bit more and lessen the harsh flash glare on ther side of the saw. Not sure what you are using for a flash unit on there so that is just a quick tip.


----------



## atvdave




----------



## parrisw

Rudolf73 said:


> Pics of the chopper please Will...


 
Here ya go. She's a little dusty hasn't been up in quite a while. I have a couple others as well, but this is the only one setup for Aerial Photo work.


----------



## mdavlee

Tzed250 said:


> Glass before bodies...


 
I know that's what everyone says. I just want another body so both of us can shoot at the same time and not have to share.:msp_biggrin: the thing I was trying to do is get the bodies that we plan on keeping for a good while and build up the lens es as needed. She wants a 400mm or bigger telephoto and i'm wanting a ultra wide angle lens.


----------



## Photog95

A cheap alternative to long glass is a good quality tele converter. I have a TC14B that I use on the 500 that takes it out to 750mm. If you add that to the 1.5 crop effect on my D200 you hit 900mm f/5.6. I have to shoot that sucker wide open, on the tripod, with ISO set around 400 just to get a steady shot, and my tripod is no slouch.


----------



## thook

Tzed250 said:


> That is the Pioneer Farm at the park. The maintenance super lives there. It is a target rich environment for photos...



Apparently.... 

Any idea how old that homestead is?


----------



## mweba

Photog95 said:


> A cheap alternative to long glass is a good quality tele converter. I have a TC14B that I use on the 500 that takes it out to 750mm. If you add that to the 1.5 crop effect on my D200 you hit 900mm f/5.6. I have to shoot that sucker wide open, on the tripod, with ISO set around 400 just to get a steady shot, and my tripod is no slouch.


 
I've just started researching the tele converters (for long range chainsaw shots ya know). 

Months ago, I ordered a Tamron 18-270 lens. When it arrived, turns out it was a refurb so I returned it. Bit the bullet a couple days ago and picked up a new one in store. So far I'm pleased with the ease of use but it does distort a bit at short distances.


----------



## Photog95

Just remember the loss of light using them. If you are starting out with an f/5.6 lens and get a 1.5X converter you have an f/8 lens and a 2X converter will get you an f/11. Need lots of light for those numbers.


----------



## 046

yup D2H is only 4mp ... flash is a Vivitar 285 ... bounced flash off ceiling, took care of washout. looks much nicer! 

taking my time to find ... nice glass is everything. Lots of old Nikkor manual & AF lens to be found for not much $$$ compared to new micro-Nikkor lens. 

it'd be the pits to have a mint $$$ invested in DX lens, only to do it all again after upgrading to D3X's full frame sensors. 








Photog95 said:


> I can't agree more. In the right hands an old dino tank like my D1x, or the D2h mentioned above can do every bit as good as a fancy new gizmo filled toy. Can't remember for sure but I think the D2h was only around 4MP and with a properly exposed shot you can print 20X30 all day long from it. I have gotten some amazing 20X30 prints from my D1x as well.
> 
> As for the D2h shot above with the flash. Try stepping back a bit to get some room between the lens and the subject and bounce thew flash off a white ceiling. This will fill in a bit more and lessen the harsh flash glare on ther side of the saw. Not sure what you are using for a flash unit on there so that is just a quick tip.


----------



## Tzed250

thook said:


> Apparently....
> 
> Any idea how old that homestead is?


 
It is a re-constructed farm home from circa 1830's.


----------



## albertj03

Husqvarna 450 - it's not much but it's my only saw and has served me well. Hope to get a larger saw soon.

I have a Canon DSLR but this is just an iPhone pic.


----------



## KiwiBro

*It aint the size of the sthil in the fight, but the fight in the stihl.*

opcorn:






View attachment 200395


----------



## mweba

Couple pics from this morning. Fell a back lean with rot, took some time to study it and thankfully all went according to plan.




back leaner by mweba1, on Flickr





Big rot by mweba1, on Flickr


----------



## mweba

Tree huggers are getting resourceful! What ever happen to the standard chain me to it approach?




Tree hugger by mweba1, on Flickr


----------



## mweba

Imagine his surprise when I cut it down anyway.....












DSC_0543 by mweba1, on Flickr


----------



## little possum

Good job Mitch. Not much holding woood there


----------



## 7oaks

mweba said:


> Imagine his surprise when I cut it down anyway.....


 
LOL Is that TP used or unused coming out between that poor fellas legs?


----------



## Rudolf73

parrisw said:


> Here ya go. She's a little dusty hasn't been up in quite a while. I have a couple others as well, but this is the only one setup for Aerial Photo work.


 
Thanks Will, thats a really neat setup :msp_thumbup:

I saw the vid of your other RC also - so fast!


----------



## Stihlman441

Here is some eye candy for you guys its on the way.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Rudolf73

Nice Andrew! I'm guessing it's an R model without the wrap handle


----------



## Stihlman441

Yes its a R model but with a standard handle.


----------



## kayakersteve

*I'm new here, but I'll play*

Here's my baby I love besides my kids and chainsaw (wife is OK too!)


----------



## mweba

Here ya go Kayakersteve.. Very nice Bronco!


----------



## parrisw

Rudolf73 said:


> Thanks Will, thats a really neat setup :msp_thumbup:
> 
> I saw the vid of your other RC also - so fast!


 
Thanks!


----------



## TK

The new 555





And the Husqvarna 41 "Pops Edition" for a friend a little while back


----------



## kayakersteve

Thanks MWEBA for the pic post and compliments on the Bronco.


----------



## husqvarna93

nice size birch tree i took down the other day with my trusty 372View attachment 200913


----------



## Eccentric

kayakersteve said:


> Here's my baby I love besides my kids and chainsaw (wife is OK too!)


 
Nice Bronco. Wish I still had my '66....


----------



## mweba

Any questions call 555-xtorq




555 by mweba1, on Flickr





555 by mweba1, on Flickr





55 bar shot by mweba1, on Flickr





555 top cut by mweba1, on Flickr


----------



## syczek

*Small saturday's work*

Husqy 357xp with 20" bar, 3/8 73LP Oregon and poplar 48" diameter :msp_biggrin:









BR from Poland


----------



## Tzed250

Great shots!!


----------



## Photog95

Figured I better get one of the saws


----------



## epalmerson

View attachment 201907


My 362 with a 24" Stihl Rollomatic. Sorry no cool cameras here, just a plain old cell phone pic. lol


----------



## REJ2

This thread worthy of 6 stars by god!


----------



## mweba

Couple from this weekends GTG and one drop from today.

Heimannm's SP125




Sp125 by mweba1, on Flickr

Struggle's SP125




Sp125 by mweba1, on Flickr

The show down Weooooweoooooweoooweeeeee da da da




Dueling Sp125's by mweba1, on Flickr

Drop of the day. Bro thought I needed to be in a pic




Pine by mweba1, on Flickr


D3000 with Tamron 18-270mm glass


----------



## Rudolf73

mweba said:


> [snip]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dueling Sp125's by mweba1, on Flickr


 
Nice matching ear protection :msp_thumbup:

And great pics too mweba!


----------



## syczek

*Making firewood*


----------



## OhioGregg

This, I thought, was a great pic. Taken at the Poulan GTG, I don't remember the saw model, but it was 139cc !!! Really makes the chips fly.
Chris, (cbfarmall) is the owner, operator. AKA Mr. Big Saw! LOL








Gregg,


----------



## parrisw

OhioGregg said:


> This, I thought, was a great pic. Taken at the Poulan GTG, I don't remember the saw model, but it was 139cc !!! Really makes the chips fly.
> Chris, (cbfarmall) is the owner, operator. AKA Mr. Big Saw! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gregg,


 
That would be an 090 and its 137cc I think.


----------



## 046

after using my Nikon D2H for a few weeks now. slowly finding out capabilities of this camera. This is the first digital camera creates files that act like negatives. 

my old Sony is still grabbed for simple web shots. Nikon needs a job to come out.
two new lens, sure is nice to use old Nikon AF film camera lens. if one is careful those can be purchased for a fraction of costs of DX lens. seems only pro grade Nikons has features to use older lens. 

scored a AF Nikkor 35-105 and Nikkor AF 70-210 for $50 on craigslist.
the 70-210 makes sharp images!


----------



## FATGUY

parrisw said:


> That would be an 090 and its 137cc I think.


 
William my Countryman, Compatriot and fellow machinist friend, I would never contest you, but that smells more of PM Skil than Stihl to me....


----------



## Photog95

046 said:


> after using my Nikon D2H for a few weeks now. slowly finding out capabilities of this camera. This is the first digital camera creates files that act like negatives.
> 
> my old Sony is still grabbed for simple web shots. Nikon needs a job to come out.
> two new lens, sure is nice to use old Nikon AF film camera lens. if one is careful those can be purchased for a fraction of costs of DX lens. seems only pro grade Nikons has features to use older lens.
> 
> scored a AF Nikkor 35-105 and Nikkor AF 70-210 for $50 on craigslist.
> the 70-210 makes sharp images!



SLR photography has always been this way. Back in the days of film people would just take the roll of film to the drug store or later on to China Mart where they would get back a packet of prints that looked good and fall under the misconception that they did this with their fancy camera. What they didn't know was that in reality it was the person that did the printing that made them look good.

If those people were to grab a roll of slide film they would have tossed the camera in the trash thinking there was something wrong with it.

Jump forward to the digital age. Those people that were going to China mart are now buying DSLR cameras that work almost as though you were shooting slide film where you don't have the print guy making you look good. You have to either learn how to use the camera or the software to fix your mistakes.

If this is your first venture into SLR photography you will have a very steep learning curve, but if you keep at it and practice you will figure it out. Find a good photography group that won't bash you for buying a D2 series as your first. Then if that group doesn't respond to every question with..."Did you use the search function?" or "Maybe if you tried the search feature you would find the answer." you have found a new family. The Nikon Cafe is a pretty good group where you can avoid the Canon vs. Nikon bashing most of the time.

That 70-210 is a nice sharp lens. I used to have one until I got a good offer on it and sold it. If you want to try your hand at manual focus you can look into the 100mm series E lens. It is a very sharp lens for the money.:highfive:


----------



## parrisw

FATGUY said:


> William my Countryman, Compatriot and fellow machinist friend, I would never contest you, but that smells more of PM Skil than Stihl to me....


 
ahhhh, oops. your right sorry. just saw the colour and didn't pay much attention. My bad.


----------



## 046

Photog95 said:


> If this is your first venture into SLR photography you will have a very steep learning curve, but if you keep at it and practice you will figure it out. Find a good photography group that won't bash you for buying a D2 series as your first. ~
> 
> That 70-210 is a nice sharp lens. I used to have one until I got a good offer on it and sold it. If you want to try your hand at manual focus you can look into the 100mm series E lens. It is a very sharp lens for the money.:highfive:


 
nah.. been shooting Nikon F, F2, Hasselblad, etc for years. but D2H is my first DSLR. it's the autofocus that I'm not used to. main reason for buying a D2H, is it's ability to use nearly all Nikkor lens. 

was initially looking for a D2X, when D2H came up. 4 megpix not a limitation for what I was going to do. very pleased with D2H. after a steep initial learning curve, controls are becoming second nature. 

still looking for a D2X, when right deal comes along.... in the mean time, been keeping an eye open for glass. really like AF series. world class glass at great prices. cause only folks that can use AF lens are high end Nikon digital and films cameras. 

hope to eventually get a D3X, which requires full frame lens like the AF series.


----------



## Photog95

046 said:


> nah.. been shooting Nikon F, F2, Hasselblad, etc for years. but D2H is my first DSLR. it's the autofocus that I'm not used to. main reason for buying a D2H, is it's ability to use nearly all Nikkor lens.
> 
> was initially looking for a D2X, when D2H came up. 4 megpix not a limitation for what I was going to do. very pleased with D2H. after a steep initial learning curve, controls are becoming second nature.
> 
> still looking for a D2X, when right deal comes along.... in the mean time, been keeping an eye open for glass. really like AF series. world class glass at great prices. cause only folks that can use AF lens are high end Nikon digital and films cameras.
> 
> hope to eventually get a D3X, which requires full frame lens like the AF series.




In that case...never mind. Carry on.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihlman441

Hi guys had the twins out today 2 x 261s 2 x 460s 2 x 660s a mate and i were cutting some Stringybark.
Pic taken an a Motorola Defy mobile phone.


----------



## deye223

Stihlman441 said:


> Hi guys had the twins out today 2 x 261s 2 x 460s 2 x 660s a mate and i were cutting some Stringybark.
> Pic taken an a Motorola Defy mobile phone.


 
died and gone to heven


----------



## Stihlman441

Stump chair and newly fitted 660 BB kit.

Pic taken with Motorola Defy mobile phone.


----------



## Rudolf73

Stihlman441 said:


> Stump chair and newly fitted 660 BB kit.


 
Haha nice chair, gotta love the VB


----------



## 7oaks

Stihlman441 said:


> Hi guys had the twins out today 2 x 261s 2 x 460s 2 x 660s a mate and i were cutting some Stringybark.
> Pic taken an a Motorola Defy mobile phone.


 
You've got more saws there than wood???? :msp_tongue:


----------



## Stihlman441

I put the saws there because we were moving to the next tree and my mate said that would be a good pic.The end off the day we filled the ute and two tandem trailers,should of got a pic of that.


----------



## mweba

@Stihlman441

Tree: Not sure how many saws it would take to kick my azz but I do know how many they are gonna use.......




Finished that pine this afternoon.




snedding by mweba1, on Flickr


----------



## Stihlman441

Nice pic,i see there is plenty more in the back ground.
Isnt it great cutting that nice soft pine,over here pine isnt used for much maybe a bon fire thats about it.


----------



## OhioGregg

Here's a couple of my 4200 Poulan, while working on a Ash tree today.

















Gregg,


----------



## mweba

I'm a Homie guy but not ashamed to say the 4200/5200/8500 are my favorite saw to run.


----------



## mweba

Storm damaged Locust from this morning. Great firewood there




Locust stump by mweba1, on Flickr




Locust Hinge by mweba1, on Flickr


----------



## 046

scored a big load of Nikkor AF lens off craigslist!!!

it's wonderful being able to use older AF Nikkor film camera lens on D2H. 

pic's to come


----------



## little possum

Does that locust have thorns on it?


----------



## mweba

little possum said:


> Does that locust have thorns on it?


 
I would assume so but didn't look. This was a hit and run job LOL. Pulled up, dropped it, loaded the saw back up and left. That's the way I like it


----------



## Photog95

046 said:


> scored a big load of Nikkor AF lens off craigslist!!!
> 
> it's wonderful being able to use older AF Nikkor film camera lens on D2H.
> 
> pic's to come


 

Don't leave us hang'n man.


----------



## REJ2

Ive got four Canon F-1 cameras, motor drive, lenses, etc.,etc. Digital killed me


----------



## 046

what a haul! got a few dups, but that's OK

-----------
Nikon D2H with 18-55 ED lens







AF 35-105, AF 28-80, AF 70-300






AF 28-80, AF 35-70, AF 35-70, AF 35-80






AF 70-210, AF 70-210, AF 70-300


----------



## Photog95

046 said:


> what a haul! got a few dups, but that's OK
> 
> -----------
> 
> 
> That cheap little plastic 28-80 G that is on the upper lft there is a real underdog. I bought one of those for $10 a couple years ago to take out where I didn't want to go with my 28-70 f2.8. It takes great pics for the money. Feel free to send one of those 70-210 my way if it is in your way.
> 
> 
> AF 28-80, AF 35-70, AF 35-70, AF 35-80


----------



## 046

Photog95 said:


> 046 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what a haul! got a few dups, but that's OK
> 
> -----------
> 
> That cheap little plastic 28-80 G that is on the upper lft there is a real underdog. I bought one of those for $10 a couple years ago to take out where I didn't want to go with my 28-70 f2.8. It takes great pics for the money. Feel free to send one of those 70-210 my way if it is in your way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you know your lens... that cheap 28-80 G made it to Ken Rockwell's 10 best lens list. it's sharper than the Nikkor 28-80 version
> 
> took a series of test pic's and verified it. but difference is small, the Nikkor 28-80 does a good job too.
> 
> yup the best/sharpest lens of the entire batch is the AF Nikkor 70-210 F4-5.6
> don't mind having an extra...
Click to expand...


----------



## Photog95

I been around since manual focus days too. LOL That was my Vivitar and Pentax days though. Never switched to Nikon until AF days. Then I bought an N8008, then an N8008s, Then an N90s, N65, F100. Then it was either buy an F5 or go digital. Well D1x here we come, and then on tothe D200. Still have most of those cameras. Most like new condition in the boxes.


----------



## mweba

Nice haul 046! Seems all the glass in my area is inflated in price.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce

hey guys look, there's the HD2 filter.


----------



## mweba

BloodOnTheIce said:


> 5 tanks of fuel cutting red oak, filter setup seems pretty good.
> 
> This a propaganda free thread, Blood
> 
> 
> P.S The Stig's Botswana cousin can really drive


----------



## BloodOnTheIce

mweba said:


> BloodOnTheIce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5 tanks of fuel cutting red oak, filter setup seems pretty good.
> 
> This a propaganda free thread, Blood
> 
> 
> P.S The Stig's Botswana cousin can really drive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edited it, now propaganda free. :msp_biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## MCW

BloodOnTheIce said:


> Edited it, now propaganda free. :msp_biggrin:



No propoganda needed. They are a great filter setup


----------



## Stihlman441

Its here MS441CRM-Tronic ported with standard handle.
Camera Sony DSLR-A230


----------



## Rudolf73

Stihlman441 said:


> Its here MS441CRM-Tronic ported with standard handle.
> Camera Sony DSLR-A230


 
Wooo! very nice Andrew :msp_thumbup:

No more muffler screen?


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> Its here MS441CRM-Tronic ported with standard handle.
> Camera Sony DSLR-A230



You show off snotty nosed little brat...
When can I have a run of it?


----------



## Stihlman441

MCW said:


> You show off snotty nosed little brat...
> When can I have a run of it?


 
I will be home this weekend.:msp_ohmy:
Check your emails.


----------



## Stihlman441

Sugargum and Snellerized 660
Mobile phone Motorola Defy


----------



## mweba

Little Poulan yellow for the thread.




Poulan Pro 455 by mweba1, on Flickr




Poulan Pro 455 by mweba1, on Flickr


----------



## BloodOnTheIce




----------



## mweba

BloodOnTheIce said:


>


 
Does it have the flu?


Looks like you have a couple projects, Blood.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Here is a few saws from two weeks ago. :hmm3grin2orange:



AR GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr

Three twins.



GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## mweba

Just a couple The trees look a little nervous!


----------



## BloodOnTheIce

mweba said:


> Does it have the flu?
> 
> 
> Looks like you have a couple projects, Blood.


 
They don't make bar scabbards for 24" harvester bars, so you have to improvise.


----------



## mweba

Can you tell see watches me?




My little Husky fan by mweba1, on Flickr


----------



## blsnelling

Work Saw Collector said:


> Here is a few saws from two weeks ago. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> AR GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr
> 
> Three twins.
> 
> 
> 
> GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr


 
Wow!!!


----------



## mweba

Couple I've added to the collection in the past month.




Dolmar 5105 7900 by mweba1, on Flickr




Dolmar 5105 7900 by mweba1, on Flickr




Triplets by mweba1, on Flickr




Triplets by mweba1, on Flickr


----------



## WetGunPowder

mweba said:


> Couple I've added to the collection in the past month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dolmar 5105 7900 by mweba1, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dolmar 5105 7900 by mweba1, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Triplets by mweba1, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Triplets by mweba1, on Flickr



I see the SPEEDE truck made a stop today!


----------



## mweba

Driver. "They don't call us speedy for nothing" . Very impressive saw!


----------



## WetGunPowder

mweba said:


> Driver. "They don't call us speedy for nothing" . Very impressive saw!



And like fine wine-They only get better with age!:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## wendell

Very nice!


----------



## Stihlman441

Ported MS441CRM-Tronic (wrap model) with standard handle.


----------



## deye223

Stihlman441 said:


> Ported MS441CRM-Tronic (wrap model) with standard handle.



ANDREW shame on you is that dust on that clutch cover :biggrin:


----------



## MCW

deye223 said:


> ANDREW shame on you is that dust on that clutch cover :biggrin:



Don't worry mate, that will polish out in no time 
By the way it's spray on "Stringybark Dust In A Can"


----------



## Stihlman441

A Matt i told you before if you are not nice you will never ever get to play with it.:msp_tongue:


----------



## mweba

Stihlman441 said:


> Ported MS441CRM-Tronic (wrap model) with standard handle.



Although they make fantastic saws.....I've just not ever had a "thing" for the brand. This 441M-tronic has sure caught my eye though. May have to move it up the list early. Nice saw!


----------



## deye223

please exscuse the poor pictures it's the only camara i'v got View attachment 208328
View attachment 208330
View attachment 208331

ms 260 ms 460


----------



## Tzed250

Here you go,


----------



## RVALUE

Tzed250 said:


> Here you go,



How about that multi purpose Jack! Window protector to boot!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> How about that multi purpose Jack! Window protector to boot!



He also has a cookie for a tag cover/protector.


----------



## deye223

RVALUE said:


> How about that multi purpose Jack! Window protector to boot!



don't laugh that high lift jack has saved me about 1/2 a dozen back windows at about $500US a piece i'm the one who's laughing


----------



## mitch95100

mweba said:


> Woodcutteranon said:
> 
> 
> 
> My pictures are taken with an old digital Olympus. I took it when I got my wife a much nicer camera. This way I don't feel bad taking it with me on one of my "chainsaw missions" in the woods. Here is a recent snapshot of my little Poulan Micro sitting on a round of walnut. My dad bought this back in the 70's and was our family's first saw. Its a keeper.
> 
> 
> Yup sentimental value trumps all. Have a c-51 I will never part with. Olympus takes a good pic. I also have a older camera for equipment scouting just in case it rains or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the muff man is it straight piped?? haha lol:wink2:
Click to expand...


----------



## Stihlman441

Nice bars,welcome to the club.:smile2:


----------



## David (saltas)

Stihlman441 said:


> Nice bars,welcome to the club.:smile2:



Deye now your got those bars your gonna have to buy the same saw polish as Andrew uses


----------



## deye223

saltas said:


> Deye now your got those bars your gonna have to buy the same saw polish as Andrew uses



nar just move to geelong and drop them off at andrews place once a week for a clean and pick em up later. 
the 260 is prety clean but the 460 is stained up a bit mabe i should send to andrews saw polishing services PTY LTD HAHA


----------



## Stihlman441

Are you blokes takin the piss.
The thing is if i had a second hand saw for sale i reckon ya would wont it.


----------



## deye223

Stihlman441 said:


> Are you blokes takin the piss.
> The thing is if i had a second hand saw for sale i reckon ya would wont it.



bloody oath :msp_thumbsup::msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Tzed250

Stihlman441 said:


> Are you blokes takin the piss.
> The thing is if i had a second hand saw for sale i reckon ya would wont it.



Don't listen to them, I like for my hardware to stay clean too...





044quarter by zweitakt250, on Flickr


----------



## MCW

deye223 said:


> nar just move to geelong and drop them off at andrews place once a week for a clean and pick em up later.
> the 260 is prety clean but the 460 is stained up a bit mabe i should send to andrews saw polishing services PTY LTD HAHA



Bahahahahahaha. Andrew would make millions if all he'd do is start up a cleaning business  He should work for Stihl setting up all the saw displays for their catalogue photos. A bit like the people who build those faultless burgers in the McDonalds adverts.



Stihlman441 said:


> Are you blokes takin the piss.
> The thing is if i had a second hand saw for sale i reckon ya would wont it.



Yeah we're taking the piss Andrew  No I wouldn't buy one of your second hand saws unless you get a Husky


----------



## David (saltas)

deye223 said:


> the 260 is prety clean








But this saw is pristine


----------



## Stihlman441

saltas said:


> But this saw is pristine



Ya that 441 C was before it cut wood,is int pretty,shes a beauty mate if ya wont it ya better have a big cheque book.:smile2:


----------



## Stihlman441

So is this better guys its has some spray on dust for yas.


----------



## David (saltas)

Andrew I was fishing but I was also being respectful too.

I think I caught a marlin.

I have always been a maintenance person and it is not maintained until it is clean.

Part of reliability centred maintenance is that there is no such thing as normal wear and tear only damage from contamination.

Life is too short to convert the uneducated. read my comments in isolation and you might get a different tone.

(deye you need to lift your game to be in the GB club)

Matt is the full of toorak tractor mud decal kinda comments cause he is kinda Jealous but also too lazy too do a full detail job.


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> So is this better guys its has some spray on dust for yas.



Spray some on the bar next time 



saltas said:


> Matt is the full of toorak tractor mud decal kinda comments cause he is kinda Jealous but also too lazy too do a full detail job.



Don't confuse lazy with not having the time to clean something back to new when it doesn't effect a saw's reliability or performance. If compressed air can't get it off it stays there. I'm only having a joke with Andrew, even Stihl can't get a saw that clean off the production line  I mean I'd love to keep my saws in as new showroom condition but resale value means nothing if you never intend to sell it. A lot of people overlook that point.
I have a whole heap of rifles that are like new because beating them around actually affects accuracy by shifting scopes etc. A bit of grease, oil, and sawdust on a saw doesn't make it stop cutting properly. I hope


----------



## David (saltas)

Matt is the full of toorak tractor mud decal kinda comments cause he is kinda Jealous but also too lazy too do a full detail job

Substitute lazy for Lacks the same motivation.

Matt is the full of toorak tractor mud decal kinda comments cause he is kinda Jealous but also Lacks the same motivation too do a full detail job

Matt I see brad muff modded a 201 and advanced the timing. 
I remember you talking about it being difficult to MM a 201 because of the cover. 
Have you seen the stick on fibreglass mat with a aluminium foil on it you can buy it a motor bike shops for putting on the inside of the plastic covers


----------



## NORMZILLA44

A picture is worth a thousand saw's I wish!


----------



## young

NORMZILLA44 said:


> A picture is worth a thousand saw's I wish!



nice collection


----------



## young

saltas said:


> Matt is the full of toorak tractor mud decal kinda comments cause he is kinda Jealous but also too lazy too do a full detail job
> 
> Substitute lazy for Lacks the same motivation.
> 
> Matt is the full of toorak tractor mud decal kinda comments cause he is kinda Jealous but also Lacks the same motivation too do a full detail job
> 
> Matt I see brad muff modded a 201 and advanced the timing.
> I remember you talking about it being difficult to MM a 201 because of the cover.
> Have you seen the stick on fibreglass mat with a aluminium foil on it you can buy it a motor bike shops for putting on the inside of the plastic covers





young said:


> man, looks slow. i think its overheating. you need this :jester:



cheaper then the stihl/husky foil stickers and works waaaaaaaaaaaaay better too.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Thank's my friend!


----------



## mweba

NORMZILLA44 
Nice 2100ish and drooling over the 5-20. I may have some spares for that if your in need:msp_biggrin:


----------



## BloodOnTheIce

A Makita 6401 piece of junk I'm making into something a little more potent.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Young, and Mitch Thank's. Even though it's my collection I see every day. I never get tired of it. Bloodontheice, look's like a nice saw man.


----------



## Stihlman441

Family update photo,for home and contents insurance proof.


----------



## 046

finally scored a real macro lens... Nikon D2H with 55mm AF Macro Nikkor 2.8
it's suppose to be Nikon's sharpest lens


----------



## mweba

046 said:


> finally scored a real macro lens... Nikon D2H with 55mm AF Macro Nikkor 2.8



Very Nice! The portrait controls would be nice. 


I'm so close to pulling the trigger on a D7000....my wife gave me the ok but......


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Not sawsss But I bought a new camera. and thought id show of some new pictures


----------



## Tzed250

[SUB][/SUB]


mweba said:


> Very Nice! The portrait controls would be nice.
> 
> 
> I'm so close to pulling the trigger on a D7000....my wife gave me the ok but......



Not sure if you are aware of this or not. The Nikon plant in Thailand where the D7000 is produced was flooded earlier this year. Production there has moved to a temp facility and will resume in Jan. 2012. Full production at the Thai main plant won't resume until March 2012. The D7000 is in super short supply. If you want one, and know a dealer that has one you had better jump on it!


----------



## mweba

Tzed250 said:


> [SUB][/SUB]
> 
> Not sure if you are aware of this or not. The Nikon plant in Thailand where the D7000 is produced was flooded earlier this year. Production there has moved to a temp facility and will resume in Jan. 2012. Full production at the Thai main plant won't resume until March 2012. The D7000 is in super short supply. If you want one, and know a dealer that has one you had better jump on it!



Thanks for the info, I did not know that but the local prof shop has a stack of them. My new flash is due in soon so I may take another look. I really need better glass first......but I've been stuck on ease of shot due to the kids fast movements as of late.


----------



## KiwiBro

*Ouch.*

One moment's stupidity will stick with me until the end of my days. Fingernails are overrated, right?


----------



## splitpost

macro with my sony,looking through bthe plug hole on my 026


----------



## 2strokenut

just my little 009L
View attachment 209645


----------



## parrisw

KiwiBro said:


> One moment's stupidity will stick with me until the end of my days. Fingernails are overrated, right?



Do tell, what did you do that was so stupid.


----------



## KiwiBro

parrisw said:


> Do tell, what did you do that was so stupid.


Hand in the same vicinity as the splitting wedge. Absolutely basic rule stoopid here will never break again.


----------



## parrisw

kiwibro said:


> hand in the same vicinity as the splitting wedge. Absolutely basic rule stoopid here will never break again.



ouch!


----------



## AUSSIE1

saltas said:


>



This and the tape Young was showing is what I need for the muffler side pannier on the Boomer.


----------



## AUSSIE1

Andrew can you spit and elbow this one for me mate? She's lookin a tad weathered!


----------



## RVALUE

I only have 9 fingernails. I've asked several manicurists about a discount, none offered.


FWIW I have never gotten a manicure.


----------



## RVALUE

AUSSIE1 said:


> Andrew can you spit and elbow this one for me mate? She's lookin a tad weathered!



That looks like a 3119. ?


----------



## AUSSIE1

RVALUE said:


> That looks like a 3119. ?



Well...she was running a little flat!


----------



## WidowMaker1

AUSSIE1 said:


> Andrew can you spit and elbow this one for me mate? She's lookin a tad weathered!


 this makes me think we need a chainsaw bloopers tread !!


----------



## dancan

My redheaded stepchild .


----------



## Stihlman441

AUSSIE1 said:


> Andrew can you spit and elbow this one for me mate? She's lookin a tad weathered!



Hmm i dont think i have the correct polish for that brand.:msp_unsure:


----------



## Photog95

RVALUE said:


> That looks like a 3119. ?



Looks more like a boat anchor to me.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AUSSIE1

Photog95 said:


> Looks more like a boat anchor to me.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



HEY....cut that out......she runs!

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/C2gqY5hZUGY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## benp

My Dolmars...






The 394 unboxed and put together...






Getting ready for it's first haircut from me....






Man, your guys's macro pics are AWESOME!!!


----------



## JoshF

heres a few













edit- poulan not actually for sale!


----------



## BloodOnTheIce

My new slightly beat up and dirty 362xp. 





and It's older big brother 288xp.


----------



## brncreeper

The business end: bar and chains.View attachment 210778
View attachment 210779


----------



## M-tooth

Here is the picture from my avatar...i guess is what its called. NOTE: outrageous felling dogs on the 044 have been replaced with the smaller ones.


----------



## M-tooth

Here is what the 044 looks like now, kinda crappy quality as it was taken in my garage with a cell phone camera. The saw is a 044/ms440 mag frankensaw


----------



## mweba

New shelves and a muffler mod on a 359. Deer season and rainy weather have slowed me down a bit with pics, vids and progress in general.





New shelves by mweba1, on Flickr




Muffler Mod by mweba1, on Flickr


----------



## turtle561

nice way to get rid of all the bracing.
what is the wankel from ?


----------



## mweba

turtle561 said:


> nice way to get rid of all the bracing.
> what is the wankel from ?



Thanks! It was an experiment that turned out well. Rotor and housing out of a 13B 86' RX-7. Buddy dropped the clutch at 9K and blew two apex seals. Swapped in a good used replacement R&H to get her on the road again.


----------



## huskystihl

My wife has been in photography for yrs, her dad was in the biz on the side and she is pretty darn good at it and saves us a ton on family pics. She uses a nikon d80 and has probably 10k in lenses. I on the other hand can do all I want with my smartphone for around 100 bucks. I really am in awe of the ability and talent a good photographer has and wish I could do it but years of saw work have made my hands shake like an alchoholic at quitting time.


----------



## M-tooth

huskystihl said:


> My wife has been in photography for yrs, her dad was in the biz on the side and she is pretty darn good at it and saves us a ton on family pics. She uses a nikon d80 and has probably 10k in lenses. I on the other hand can do all I want with my smartphone for around 100 bucks. I really am in awe of the ability and talent a good photographer has and wish I could do it but *years of saw work have made my hands shake like an alchoholic at quitting time*.



I hear ya there, but when I get home, some coffee brandy and a little chain/file therapy will make quick work of those shakes.


----------



## huskystihl

M-tooth said:


> I hear ya there, but when I get home, some coffee brandy and a little chain/file therapy will make quick work of those shakes.



Mine was coors lite therapy but since they brought yuengling around i've made good on my promise to try and drink them dry in PA.


----------



## M-tooth

huskystihl said:


> Mine was coors lite therapy but since they brought yuengling around i've made good on my promise to try and drink them dry in PA.



That really is a miraculous beer. I wish we could get it in VT and ME. When I was in Georgia this past summer on a fire, I saw some at a gas station. Too bad the fire I was on was a dry fire otherwise I would have bought the place out mailed it back to ME.


----------



## Chris-PA

Every time this thread pops back up to the top, I mis-read the title. Just seems to jump out at me.....:msp_tongue:


----------



## Photog95

huskystihl said:


> My wife has been in photography for yrs, her dad was in the biz on the side and she is pretty darn good at it and saves us a ton on family pics. She uses a nikon d80 and has probably 10k in lenses. I on the other hand can do all I want with my smartphone for around 100 bucks. I really am in awe of the ability and talent a good photographer has and wish I could do it but years of saw work have made my hands shake like an alchoholic at quitting time.



I have the same problem. The answer is a good tripod.


----------



## M-tooth

Nikon coolpix 

View attachment 211059
- 051AV


----------



## mweba

Here you go, M-Tooth


----------



## M-tooth

thanks!


----------



## mweba

What is everyone using for flash? I've been doing research......





Tillotson HP by mweba1, on Flickr





Tillotson HP by mweba1, on Flickr




Eagle by mweba1, on Flickr




Eagle child by mweba1, on Flickr

Mating Eagle pair that nest 1/2 mile from my front steps. This is the third year I've watched their hatchlings learn to fly from nest to my tree line and back.


----------



## gmax

An ugly crank


----------



## mweba

OUCH! Hurts just looking at it


----------



## Photog95

mweba said:


> What is everyone using for flash? I've been doing research......



I have the SB800. I bought it when it first came out and haven't looked at anything since. Last I checked they are seling for more now on the used market than what I paid for it new. Nobody wants the big fugly SB900 or whatever came after it.


----------



## David (saltas)

gmax said:


> An ugly crank



That was cracked long before it broke


----------



## gmax

David (saltas) said:


> That was cracked long before it broke



David, The other side is even worse,
<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/tQONAWh9qLA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

It's now in my parts box


----------



## David (saltas)

Gmaxx I just subscribed to your you tube

Do you still roast your own coffee?

I have tree in my front yard but it si not big enough yet.

I just throw the what green beans I have in the grinder with the roasted beans I buy

I have been doing some reading

My first batch will most likely be wooden spoon hot air gun and stainless pot, may put it on a single gas burner 35Mj while i'm at it so I'm heating from both sides. 

should be able to use the workshop wet dry vac or electric yard blower to cool the beans.

All of those are easy, I have not worked our a cheap easy way to remove the pulp yet other than sore fingers.

I like the drum with an adjustable plate gap, I have not found a suitable thing to modify..............yet


----------



## BloodOnTheIce

Plenty of pretty pics in this thread, now time for something ugly.


----------



## sachsmo

Here's some UGLY,


----------



## gmax

David (saltas) said:


> Gmaxx I just subscribed to your you tube
> 
> Do you still roast your own coffee?
> 
> I have tree in my front yard but it si not big enough yet.
> 
> I just throw the what green beans I have in the grinder with the roasted beans I buy
> 
> I have been doing some reading
> 
> My first batch will most likely be wooden spoon hot air gun and stainless pot, may put it on a single gas burner 35Mj while i'm at it so I'm heating from both sides.
> 
> should be able to use the workshop wet dry vac or electric yard blower to cool the beans.
> 
> All of those are easy, I have not worked our a cheap easy way to remove the pulp yet other than sore fingers.
> 
> I like the drum with an adjustable plate gap, I have not found a suitable thing to modify..............yet



David, I roast 500 grams a week with the bread maker & heat gun, I stared with a popcorn maker but it's way too slow.
However you do it.. just keep those beans moving 

I had better keep on topic


----------



## mweba

Homelite 17 I finished tonight.




Homelite 17 by mweba1, on Flickr





Homelite 17 by mweba1, on Flickr


----------



## wendell

Looks like it may be time for another trip to Iowa since my 17 is just sitting there on my shelf, looking sad. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WetGunPowder

wendell said:


> Looks like it may be time for another trip to Iowa since my 17 is just sitting there on my shelf, looking sad. :hmm3grin2orange:



Gonna have to get my 17 going-see if 3 of them together sound better than the ZIPS!


----------



## Modifiedmark

I got to try out a new camera today and got to try it out on this guys saw at my house. What a beauty and I got to run it as well. 

I think the camera is going to help me some also.


----------



## mweba

wendell said:


> Looks like it may be time for another trip to Iowa since my 17 is just sitting there on my shelf, looking sad. :hmm3grin2orange:



It has been a couple months. Are you getting the shakes?

Welcome anytime


----------



## mweba

Modifiedmark said:


> I got to try out a new camera today and got to try it out on this guys saw at my house. What a beauty and I got to run it as well.
> 
> I think the camera is going to help me some also.



Longbar has a good example of that Johnny. Very impressive torque. That one appears to be in great condition.


----------



## Tzed250

mweba said:


> What is everyone using for flash? I've been doing research......
> 
> 
> Mating Eagle pair that nest 1/2 mile from my front steps. This is the third year I've watched their hatchlings learn to fly from nest to my tree line and back.





Photog95 said:


> I have the SB800. I bought it when it first came out and haven't looked at anything since. Last I checked they are seling for more now on the used market than what I paid for it new. Nobody wants the big fugly SB900 or whatever came after it.



My flash setup. Two big fugly SB-900s, an SB-800, and an SU-800 commander on the hotshoe. All setup to do macro here. I also use them with umbrellas/softboxes for portrait work. I really enjoy using the CLS units.




Studio by zweitakt250, on Flickr

This setup was used to make this image:




RS33 by zweitakt250, on Flickr


I like shooting the birds too. About 25 minutes from the house.




S9 by zweitakt250, on Flickr



Images from the Birds of Prey workshop I attended.




GHO821 by zweitakt250, on Flickr





RS821 by zweitakt250, on Flickr





Regis1 by zweitakt250, on Flickr


----------



## Modifiedmark

mweba said:


> Longbar has a good example of that Johnny. Very impressive torque. That one appears to be in great condition.



Its quite decieving by how easy it starts and how quite and mild mannered it idles. Its very strong in the wood though.


----------



## mweba

I need to upgrade. I can't get anywhere near that clarity with my setup. Very nice work, John


----------



## mweba

Tzed250 said:


> Regis1 by zweitakt250, on Flickr



May I ask what the glass and distance was for this shot?


----------



## Tzed250

mweba said:


> May I ask what the glass and distance was for this shot?



I used my 300/2.8VR, shot at about 15 yards.




300pose by zweitakt250, on Flickr


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Took this somewhere in PA 






















Just a simple Panasonic DMCFZ8 I love this little camera! 12x zoom


----------



## Nitroman

Tzed250 said:


> My flash setup. Two big fugly SB-900s, an SB-800, and an SU-800 commander on the hotshoe. All setup to do macro here. I also use them with umbrellas/softboxes for portrait work. I really enjoy using the CLS units.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RS33 by zweitakt250, on Flickr



Is that your work? And you post a pic of it? Pretty damn rough cutter there Tzed. You need to work on your technique. Sad, very sad.

Oh, did I mention I hate you guys? Really. Because after looking over this thread, I realized I needed to grow up and get a real camera, the cellie just sin't going to do it. So YOU guys are responsible for my purchase last night of a Casio Exilim EX-FH100 with some trimmings to make things more fun. I hate you guys. Cost me $400 total. Wait 'till I tell my wife.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Heavy Fuel on the right milling at grandpatractor's march gtg this year. I don't know who is helping him.


----------



## Tzed250

Nitroman said:


> Is that your work? And you post a pic of it? Pretty damn rough cutter there Tzed. You need to work on your technique. Sad, very sad.
> 
> Oh, did I mention I hate you guys? Really. Because after looking over this thread, I realized I needed to grow up and get a real camera, the cellie just sin't going to do it. So YOU guys are responsible for my purchase last night of a Casio Exilim EX-FH100 with some trimmings to make things more fun. I hate you guys. Cost me $400 total. Wait 'till I tell my wife.





Enjoy your new toy!!!


----------



## Stackj

My attempt at a chainsaw portriat shot. Taken with a little Sony cyber-shot.View attachment 212834


----------



## Photog95

Here ya go.


----------



## mweba

Motorola DROID x with led flash and mechanical shutter.





3120 hung ring


----------



## MacLaren

View attachment 212885
View attachment 212886


----------



## MacLaren

View attachment 212887
View attachment 212888
View attachment 212889
View attachment 212890
View attachment 212891


----------



## benp

New bar and chain for the 7900. Cant wait to try it out. I think the 24" will be a better match than the 20" was. Something just wasn't right when cutting with the 20". Almost seemed too fast (if such a thing) and couldn't properly clear the chips out. 

Kinda weird saying 7900 still with the 6400 logo on the side tho. :smile2: Maybe that's not a bad thing...


----------



## K&L Landscaping

MacLaren said:


> View attachment 212887
> View attachment 212888
> View attachment 212889
> View attachment 212890
> View attachment 212891



Looking good pal!


----------



## TonyRumore

Playing around with my new camera.


----------



## Nitroman

Very nice!!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

maclaren said:


> View attachment 212885
> View attachment 212886



showoff!!!!


----------



## mweba

Playing with macro today. Seems to be the best I can get with my current glass. New off the roll Stihl Square grind.




Square ground Stihl by mweba1, on Flickr


----------



## Photog95

Just in case you didn't already know this, shoot the smallest aperture possible when shooting macro if you are worried about the out of focus portions. Macro photography greatly narrows the depth of field. An f4 setting may only give you a 1/4" in focus where an f16 may give you an inch and a half in focus. For some reason I'm thinking you used to mess with manual focus so this is useless to you. The EXIF data was stripped off the file so I couldn't check your settings.


----------



## mweba

Set to auto focus for these. I have a terrible time finding focus in macro for some reason. 18-55 1/25 F/5.6 ISO 400 Will try some different setting here shortly. For some reason, didn't even think of the longer focal range. Don't do macro much.

Thanks!


----------



## Tzed250

If you are into macro at all and are shooting DX, the new 40mm micro-Nikkor has gotten some great reviews. Under $300.


----------



## mweba

Tzed250 said:


> If you are into macro at all and are shooting DX, the new 40mm micro-Nikkor has gotten some great reviews. Under $300.




Looks good and seems reasonable. Do enjoy shooting macro although its maybe 2% of the shots I take. Have to get into my head, there are many years of picture taking, don't have to have everything right away:hmm3grin2orange:

Saws on the other hand.....


----------



## wyk

*McCulloch 7-10A*


----------



## Stihlman441

wyk said:


>



That looks like Ozzy gum.:msp_smile:


----------



## wyk

Stihlman441 said:


> That looks like Ozzy gum.:msp_smile:



It's Euc alright.


----------



## Sport Faller

that's My Uncle Eiler in the top pic


----------



## Woodomaker

I just put my trail camera out in the woods and work in front of it.....great video and it makes a great workout video when put to some music.:camera:


----------



## Sport Faller

Roma said:


> He kicks ass, old school style!



He's in his 50's and can still keep up with the kiddos, it was his father (my grandpa's brother) who started the FVCC logger sports program


----------



## procarbine2k1

Nice pics Roma


----------



## WidowMaker1

Pics ??? got back to work on the Farm today. gotta blow out the xmas cob webs ...:smile2: think i ate to much for Xmas dude ...I'm slowing down


----------



## mweba

@Widowmaker, you must have one BIG fire box :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## WidowMaker1

mweba said:


> @Widowmaker, you must have one BIG fire box :msp_rolleyes:


 lol. I actually don't burn that much wood inside, I like the cold !! we have a lot of pile burns (Bushfire hazard reduction).... I sell it mate ,I'm a timber farmer, the farms 300acres of Heavily timbered land surrounded by state forest :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Stihlman441

Good old Stringybark,how much $ / mtr do you get in your area,$100 down here for Stringy,Peppermint,Messmate mix.
Have you got any deer around your area ?.
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## WidowMaker1

Stihlman441 said:


> Good old Stringybark,how much $ / mtr do you get in your area,$100 down here for Stringy,Peppermint,Messmate mix.
> Have you got any deer around your area ?.
> Cheers
> Andrew


 its around $100 mtr mixed mate, Ironbark/Redgum/Bloodwood/stringy/blackbutt MIX depending on winter/summer pricing .... $120 for Ironbark/Redgum delivered ..but i usually sell it from the farm gate these days, saves me driving around wasting time, i just get people to come and pick it up with there own trailer/ute ...then its $70 mixed /90 red. yeah we do get some deer passing threw here before dawn /early dusk ,tho there very flighty and hide out.


----------



## Rudolf73

The tree was bucked in no time :msp_biggrin:


----------



## deye223

that is one verey nice pic and place


----------



## deye223

Stihlman441 said:


> Good old Stringybark,how much $ / mtr do you get in your area,$100 down here for Stringy,Peppermint,Messmate mix.
> Have you got any deer around your area ?.
> Cheers
> Andrew



stringy $90 gum $100 red gum red & yellow box ironbark $140 a meter. sambar & hogdeer 10 minutes from me front door  andrew


----------



## bigblockburris

*Old family photo*


----------



## gmax

I gave the old Alpina a run


----------



## linnjb

*@ Rudolph*

You've got a saw for every round. Word.


----------



## young

Rudolf73 said:


> The tree was bucked in no time :msp_biggrin:



some of those saws look very familar. :biggrin:


----------



## M-tooth

Freshly sharpenedView attachment 214843
View attachment 214844
View attachment 214845
View attachment 214846


----------



## splitpost

Rudolf73 said:


> The tree was bucked in no time :msp_biggrin:



All bucked up,bucked good and propper:taped:


----------



## Rudolf73

splitpost said:


> All bucked up,bucked good and propper:taped:



Yeah those stihl's sure can cut!


----------



## splitpost

Rudolf73 said:


> Yeah those stihl's sure can cut!



yeah ,you should see them run and hook it through a barbed wire fence and into my ute whilst being chased by a swarm of bees:biggrin:sorryb fellas but the pics i took from in my ute dont show the bees...............but they were there and angry too


----------



## deye223

Rudolf73 said:


> The tree was bucked in no time :msp_biggrin:



just had another look i bet you that stuff was a pita to split if you did it by the armstrong method


----------



## Rudolf73

deye223 said:


> just had another look i bet you that stuff was a pita to split if you did it by the armstrong method



I haven't tried to split it to tell you the truth, I'll leave that for firewood contractor guys :msp_wink:


----------



## David (saltas)

deye223 said:


> just had another look i bet you that stuff was a pita to split if you did it by the armstrong method



I recommend the smart like tractor strong like horse method


----------



## Nardoo

Nice tree Rudy.
Here is a pic for its curiosity value. Not a technically good shot but an unusual pair of McCullochs. Bet Wayne has seen them. 
A PM 6800 and a 6800Si. German macs.:msp_smile:






Al.


----------



## young

Rudolf73 said:


> I haven't tried to split it to tell you the truth, I'll leave that for firewood contractor guys :msp_wink:



noodle time, is what i say.


----------



## mweba

New addition! Good bang for the buck imo. Nissan speedlight di466.


----------



## gmax

Nardoo said:


> Nice tree Rudy.
> Here is a pic for its curiosity value. Not a technically good shot but an unusual pair of McCullochs. Bet Wayne has seen them.
> A PM 6800 and a 6800Si. German macs.:msp_smile:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al.



Al, The only ones I've seen are yours 

I did some minor work on my my pro mac 60, heat-shrink on the handle and new bar & chain, took a photo before I wore the paint off the bar.


----------



## M-tooth

got creative one day while I was noodling some big blocks


----------



## mweba

Daughters new saw.




Jade with the 562xp by mweba1, on Flickr




Girls with the 562xp by mweba1, on Flickr


----------



## syczek

*My small beast: MS260*


----------



## mweba

syczek said:


>



Looks like a battle scene!


----------



## turtle561

only ball in the bearing to fail, wasn't making any noise, but got hot enough to blue the cage on the drive side main of the 2100.
i just started out to fix a leaky pump and .....well you know the rest of the story. lol


----------



## deye223

syczek said:


>



it's good to see a 260 with a bar thats not 4" to long opcorn:


----------



## chopperfreak2k1

deye223 said:


> it's good to see a bar thats not 4" to long



that's NOT what she said


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Al, that's an outstanding pair of saws! Mitch the pics of your two girls with the saw are priceless. Great pictures, and the way they look and hold it, look's like a natural instinct for them I love it.


----------



## FlyLow

The sun was peaking through the clouds for only about a minute, I cant wait for warm weather.

Saw in pic is a ms241cm.


----------



## Jchevytruckman

View attachment 217608


My want list


----------



## Jchevytruckman

View attachment 217631


----------



## tallguys

Nardoo said:


> Nice tree Rudy.
> Here is a pic for its curiosity value. Not a technically good shot but an unusual pair of McCullochs. Bet Wayne has seen them.
> A PM 6800 and a 6800Si. German macs.:msp_smile:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al.



Great looking pair of Dolmar-made McCullochs. :msp_smile: Never seen any photos before that weren't from a catalogue.


----------



## M-tooth

My 044, it's -5 F in Maine today 

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/u8wll30THiw" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## gmax

tallguys said:


> Great looking pair of Dolmar-made McCullochs. :msp_smile: Never seen any photos before that weren't from a catalogue.



Here's a couple more,


----------



## Eccentric

Those are indeed some nice McDolmars...


----------



## triumph79

*Mall model 11*

View attachment 217693
View attachment 217694
View attachment 217695
picked this up for 30$


----------



## triumph79

*Homelite zip*

[video=youtube;f3WSOPhlknM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3WSOPhlknM[/video]


----------



## triumph79

*Homelite c-71*

[video=youtube;kYl6qGUAcJE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYl6qGUAcJE[/video] :chainsawguy:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Changing it up a bit, I know the OP!!


----------



## M-tooth

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Changing it up a bit, I know the OP!!



Nice truck, I have a soft spot for Kenworths


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Shhhh, I'll just tell Mitch it's a Husqvarna 900L.


----------



## mweba

Lolol


----------



## WetGunPowder

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Changing it up a bit, I know the OP!!



I thought you was afraid of the dark??:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 2strokenut

just fished cleaning saw and I got a visitor 


View attachment 220165


----------



## deye223

just got me one of these only a cheapy i know but it's 14MP so hope it works will post some pics as soon as it gets here and learn how too drive it HAHA






oops it's a model 2950


----------



## Tzed250

deye223 said:


> just got me
> 
> one of these only a cheapy i know but it's 14MP so hope it works will post some pics as soon as it gets here and learn how too drive it HAHA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oops it's a model 2950



14MP? The images will probably be sharp enough to cut you!!...

And $150?? What a steal !! The polarizer for my 300 cost more than that!!


----------



## deye223

Tzed250 said:


> 14MP? The images will probably be sharp enough to cut you!!...
> 
> And $150?? What a steal !! The polarizer for my 300 cost more than that!!



well it's here and it IS CHEAP AND NASTY . will post some pics later cheers


----------



## deye223

well i had it half done but can not upload the new pics must be too big how do i down size them runing windows 7 help please


----------



## gmax

deye223 said:


> well i had it half done but can not upload the new pics must be too big how do i down size them runing windows 7 help please



Install "Image Resizer Powertoy Clone For Windows 7/Vista" Image Resizer Powertoy Clone For Windows 7/Vista

Right click on the photo select custom, resize photos 800 X 600 for the forum.


----------



## deye223

went to download got a pop up saying this download could harm your computer do i load it or not


----------



## gmax

deye223 said:


> went to download got a pop up saying this download could harm your computer do i load it or not



Load it, I have that pop up crap disabled on my pc.


----------



## David (saltas)

*Microsoft office picture manger if you have Microsoft office*

Microsoft office has 
Microsoft office picture manger. 
You can do lots with this one neat feature is you can select 1 or a hundred photos and make them smaller, the have some default sizes like for documents, emails web size large and web size small, The document size is good for this site.
After you have selected the one to as many as your PC memory can handle and the size you want you click on save all.


----------



## deye223

this is the old pic 









and this is the new


----------



## gmax

The old pic is sharper, what camera was is it taken with?


----------



## deye223

and it is only 4 MP the new is 14MP but the old don't do color to good have a look on the dribble thread new one is better on color


----------



## David (saltas)

The white balance is different on each of those The old one is a little red and the new one is a little blue
your photo





white balance -20%





White balance +20%





Colour saturation +50%





In this picture click on the part that should be white, I chose the side cover between the starter rope and the screw in the corner






View attachment 221472
View attachment 221473
View attachment 221474
View attachment 221475
View attachment 221476


----------



## fogelber

Took this recently in my backyard with my birthday/holiday gift - a Nikon D3100.


----------



## A100HVA

here's a couple of pic's and a vid of a new 562XP
The 562 in the vid is brand new and are the first cut's it's ever made. it's running 24" .058 JG oregon skip saw chain,aviation fuel mobil 2t oil
The other pic's are full wrap front handle & 34" .058 JG oregon skip saw chain on chrome windsor speed-tip roller nose












click on it to veiw


----------



## mweba

My new limbing plan. Ported 562 rolling with a Remington eight style.






Droid X 8 mega. Tapatalk hosted


----------



## tbow388

*Cameras*

I have 2 Canon 1Ds Mark 3's (studio use) and 1 Canon D60 at work (on location use). Both Amazing

At home I have a Nikon s4100 (Great camera and cheap).

Now saying what I have, I use my iphone camera for almost everything.


----------



## tbow388

*Iphone*

Taken with Iphone, Ran through Photoshop.


----------



## wendell

I'm thinking of a digital SLR and wondered if you guys would have some recommendations. I'm not going to go crazy but would a good quality camera at a decent price. I still have my old Canon EOS Rebel. Would the lens off that still work so I could go body only?

I've always wanted a Nikon but doubt i will spend that much.

TIA


----------



## young

wendell said:


> I'm thinking of a digital SLR and wondered if you guys would have some recommendations. I'm not going to go crazy but would a good quality camera at a decent price. I still have my old Canon EOS Rebel. Would the lens off that still work so I could go body only?
> 
> I've always wanted a Nikon but doubt i will spend that much.
> 
> TIA



yes, you can use carry over your ef lens. whats your budget? and able to do video matter to you?


----------



## Stihlman441

The smallest and biggest then the family in front of a large Redgum,this tree would be 300 years old +.


----------



## wendell

young said:


> yes, you can use carry over your ef lens. whats your budget? and able to do video matter to you?



I would like to stay under $500. I don't need to do video.


----------



## Rudolf73

Stihlman441 said:


> [snip]



Is that a 36" Light bar on the 660 Andrew?


----------



## Stihlman441

Ya mate i have a 28'' and 36'' ES Light bars and they are holding up very well so far.
The 28'' is a wisker lighter than a GB Titanium 20''
The 36'' is lighter than a GB Titanium 25'' The scales buttomed out with the GB Ti 25''


----------



## young

wendell said:


> I would like to stay under $500. I don't need to do video.



iam sure you got compact flash. look for nice used or NOS 40D or 50D. that would be a nice step up from any rebel.


----------



## young

Rudolf73 said:


> Is that a 36" Light bar on the 660 Andrew?



now you want a 36in too. ill add that to your shopping list. hahaha.


----------



## lentil

@ Stihlman 441

Where do you source those ES Light bars???


----------



## wendell

young said:


> iam sure you got compact flash. look for nice used or NOS 40D or 50D. that would be a nice step up from any rebel.



Doing a quick Google search, I see a used 40D for $800 and a 50D for $840 on Amazon. Would really like to not spend that much. :msp_sad:


----------



## Tzed250

wendell said:


> Doing a quick Google search, I see a used 40D for $800 and a 50D for $840 on Amazon. Would really like to not spend that much. :msp_sad:



Check this:

Canon EOS Rebel T2i Digital SLR Camera (Body Only) 4462B001 B&H


----------



## mdavlee

The t2i is what I've been using for almost 3 years now. It seems to work good. I do want a full frame canon so I can keep the lenses and not have to start over on them.


----------



## REJ2

Man, has photography changed. Ive got four pro SLR's non-digital Canon F-1's, motor drive, lenses galore, 50mm @1.2 thru [email protected] Aint worth much today unless i can find a collector. Condition ranges from mint to very good. Wife has a nice Nikon D50 thats digital but i know nothing about.


----------



## blsnelling

The lens you use is more important than the camera body.


----------



## Stihlman441

lentil said:


> @ Stihlman 441
> 
> Where do you source those ES Light bars???



I get them sent over from the US.


----------



## Tzed250

blsnelling said:


> The lens you use is more important than the camera body.



I agree. Buy the best lens you can afford for the majority of the pictures you make. 

My gear list:

__________________
D2Xs | 24-120 f/4 | 50 f/1.8D | 60mm f/2.8 AF-D Micro | 80-200 f/2.8 AF-S 
| 300 f/2.8 AF-S VR
TC-14II | TC-17II


----------



## mdavlee

Here's a few pictures I took today. Too much rain to do anything outside.


----------



## mdavlee

A few more


----------



## young

wendell said:


> Doing a quick Google search, I see a used 40D for $800 and a 50D for $840 on Amazon. Would really like to not spend that much. :msp_sad:



Canon EOS 40D 10.1 MP Digital SLR Camera (Body only) (689466082074) | eBay

Canon EOS 40D 10.1 MP Digital SLR Camera - Black (Body Only) 40D


----------



## young

Tzed250 said:


> I agree. Buy the best lens you can afford for the majority of the pictures you make.
> 
> My gear list:
> 
> __________________
> D2Xs | 24-120 f/4 | 50 f/1.8D | 60mm f/2.8 AF-D Micro | 80-200 f/2.8 AF-S
> | 300 f/2.8 AF-S VR
> TC-14II | TC-17II



i like the L glass myself.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wendell

young said:


> Canon EOS 40D 10.1 MP Digital SLR Camera (Body only) (689466082074) | eBay
> 
> Canon EOS 40D 10.1 MP Digital SLR Camera - Black (Body Only) 40D





Tzed250 said:


> Check this:
> 
> Canon EOS Rebel T2i Digital SLR Camera (Body Only) 4462B001 B&H



Thanks for the suggestions. What would be different between the 40D and T2i?

It's funny, I used to be really into photography in high school and shortly after but got distracted along the way. But after following this thread for a while and having a photographer take some pictures for my new website with her $2000 Nikon, the itch is returning.

The trouble is, I don't know squat anymore. :hmm3grin2orange:

I really want to be able to take those cool cutter pictures like Tzed does!


----------



## parrisw

wendell said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. What would be different between the 40D and T2i?
> 
> It's funny, I used to be really into photography in high school and shortly after but got distracted along the way. But after following this thread for a while and having a photographer take some pictures for my new website with her $2000 Nikon, the itch is returning.
> 
> The trouble is, I don't know squat anymore. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I really want to be able to take those cool cutter pictures like Tzed does!



You can go for an older Canon Digital Rebel. I have a Rebel XT and it takes wonderful pics. I have like $2k into it, but isn't worth near that now, most of the $$$ was glass though, actually hardly use it now, just get lazy and get out the P&S cameras.


----------



## young

wendell said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. What would be different between the 40D and T2i?
> biggest difference is 40D is a semi-pro and T2i is consumer model.
> .....
> 
> I really want to be able to take those cool cutter pictures like Tzed does!
> 
> you'll need a macro len and good lighting to pull of shoot like those Tzed has posted.



40D can shoot 6.5fps vs T2i's 3.7

T2i is a current model where as the 40D is 2 product cycles old (current being the 60D which i hate)

40D is 10.1 megapixel vs 18.1 of T2i.

T2i does video where as 40D does not.

T2i uses sd card, 40D is still compactflash.

T2i like a toy compared to 40D in terms of build quality.

I would take the 40D over any current rebel out.

which model rebel do you have? 

you can pull of most of the shots you've seen on this thread with correct lighting and setup. 

good glass and nice body will make things easier to accomplish but arent necessary.

and glass will always be a bigger factor for picture quality then body.

let me tell you Tzed has serious amount of $$$$$$ tied up in his gear including that 300 2.8 lens which i would love to have a canon copy in my line up.


----------



## mdavlee

Sconnie beer and a xpw


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

I never tried that fireside flavor, but you are catching on!


----------



## mdavlee

I tried it in a make your own 6 pack today. They had 2 leines flavors. I don't remember the other one but I'm going to try it. They do have 6 packs of it here. I wish spotted cow would make its way down here too.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

mdavlee said:


> I tried it in a make your own 6 pack today. They had 2 leines flavors. I don't remember the other one but I'm going to try it. They do have 6 packs of it here. I wish spotted cow would make its way down here too.



I like the regular, lite, summer shandy and honeyviess best.


----------



## mweba

O no not the nut lol. That's the only one I didn't care for.


Fixed it for ya. Tapatalk picture edit software.


----------



## mdavlee

The honey weiss is the other one they had. I'll try some more of the flavors next time I stop in. I don't think the closest grocery store has it:msp_mad:


----------



## gmax

Stihl S10, one of the nicer looking Sthil models IMO


----------



## David (saltas)

very nice wayne


----------



## Tzed250

wendell said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. What would be different between the 40D and T2i?
> 
> It's funny, I used to be really into photography in high school and shortly after but got distracted along the way. But after following this thread for a while and having a photographer take some pictures for my new website with her $2000 Nikon, the itch is returning.
> 
> The trouble is, I don't know squat anymore. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I really want to be able to take those cool cutter pictures like Tzed does!





Tzed250 said:


> My flash setup. Two big fugly SB-900s, an SB-800, and an SU-800 commander on the hotshoe. All setup to do macro here. I also use them with umbrellas/softboxes for portrait work. I really enjoy using the CLS units.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Studio by zweitakt250, on Flickr



Thanks for the compliment! My gear is a big part of my technique, but the shots can be made on a much tighter budget. A true macro lens is the most important item. Bought mine used for $260.#




young said:


> let me tell you Tzed has serious amount of $$$$$$ tied up in his gear including that 300 2.8 lens which i would love to have a canon copy in my line up.



$$$$$$$ is right, but I tried to keep the cost down by buying used gear. My DSLR was $1500, the original owner paid $4700. My 300-2.8 was $4200, originally $5800. My only new lens is my 24-120 f/4. The truth of the matter is that you can get 80-90% of the shots I do for about 15% of the money. It's that last little bit that gets ya!!!


----------



## young

Tzed250 said:


> $$$$$$$ is right, but I tried to keep the cost down by buying used gear. My DSLR was $1500, the original owner paid $4700. My 300-2.8 was $4200, originally $5800. My only new lens is my 24-120 f/4. The truth of the matter is that you can get 80-90% of the shots I do for about 15% of the money. It's that last little bit that gets ya!!!



you know better then i do, good glass hold there value very very well. unlike bodies hahaha.


----------



## Tzed250

young said:


> you know better then i do, good glass hold there value very very well. unlike bodies hahaha.



The newer bodies are not as bad. The D3s is holding value quite well since the introduction of the D4.


----------



## young

Tzed250 said:


> The newer bodies are not as bad. The D3s is holding value quite well since the introduction of the D4.



ill like to get a hold of the new d800, but being a canon shooter, ill just have to wait and see how the 5d mark 3 is going to stack up.


----------



## tbow388

*Canon*



wendell said:


> I'm thinking of a digital SLR and wondered if you guys would have some recommendations. I'm not going to go crazy but would a good quality camera at a decent price. I still have my old Canon EOS Rebel. Would the lens off that still work so I could go body only?
> 
> I've always wanted a Nikon but doubt i will spend that much.
> 
> TIA



I have always been a Nikon guy BUT The Canon's have just been so much better to me.

I would say a 60D. Love the one I have.


----------



## wendell

young said:


> 40D can shoot 6.5fps vs T2i's 3.7
> 
> T2i is a current model where as the 40D is 2 product cycles old (current being the 60D which i hate)
> 
> 40D is 10.1 megapixel vs 18.1 of T2i.
> 
> T2i does video where as 40D does not.
> 
> T2i uses sd card, 40D is still compactflash.
> 
> T2i like a toy compared to 40D in terms of build quality.
> 
> I would take the 40D over any current rebel out.
> 
> which model rebel do you have?
> 
> you can pull of most of the shots you've seen on this thread with correct lighting and setup.
> 
> good glass and nice body will make things easier to accomplish but arent necessary.
> 
> and glass will always be a bigger factor for picture quality then body.
> 
> let me tell you Tzed has serious amount of $$$$$$ tied up in his gear including that 300 2.8 lens which i would love to have a canon copy in my line up.




It's an EOS Rebel S II. I think I got it in the mid-80's. The lens is an EF 35-105mm 1:4.5-5.6.

Local shop has a 40D for $399 which after checking through eBay, doesn't seem to be too bad of a price.


----------



## young

wendell said:


> It's an EOS Rebel S II. I think I got it in the mid-80's. The lens is an EF 35-105mm 1:4.5-5.6.
> 
> Local shop has a 40D for $399 which after checking through eBay, doesn't seem to be too bad of a price.



thats a fair price for a 40D. 

if thats the only lens you have, you dont have that much invested in ef lenses. 

its an old kit len which shouldnt prevent you from going with another brand like nikon if you choose too.


----------



## wendell

After toting around a 166, I shouldn't probably mention the weight of the 40D but that thing seems to be a heavy sucker. Also, after playing rugby for far too long, I don't have a lot of range of motion in my wrists so the camera didn't seem to feel real comfortable with the way the grip set up is. Not bad, just not ideal. But not sure if that would be much difference with any other camera.


----------



## young

wendell said:


> After toting around a 166, I shouldn't probably mention the weight of the 40D but that thing seems to be a heavy sucker. Also, after playing rugby for far too long, I don't have a lot of range of motion in my wrists so the camera didn't seem to feel real comfortable with the way the grip set up is. Not bad, just not ideal. But not sure if that would be much difference with any other camera.



go into local camera shop and try out all the other bodies and find one that works best for you. like i said i wouldnt narrow my choices just before you have the older canon gear.


----------



## wendell

Tried out several cameras today and nothing felt better than the 40D. After looking at the prices on eBay, the shop's prices were looking better and better. That was compounded when one of the staff walked up as I was talking to the guy who was helping me and he said, "We have a 40D?!? And that's all we're selling it for?"

They have a 10 day return policy so I'm going to do some shooting and make sure it is what I want.


----------



## young

40d is very nice body, i think youll end up keeping it. get any new glass with it?


----------



## wendell

Not yet. I'm thinking of starting with the 50mm f1.8 (unless I can find a heck of a deal on a f1.4) for low light. Saw several selling them on eBay for $109.


----------



## mdavlee

A few pictures.


----------



## mdavlee

More


----------



## mdavlee

last ones


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

For the OP. TreeKiller.....7901 built by Treemonkey .. Rock on....


----------



## H 2 H

Tzed250 said:


> Thanks for the compliment! My gear is a big part of my technique, but the shots can be made on a much tighter budget. A true macro lens is the most important item. Bought mine used for $260.#
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $$$$$$$ is right, but I tried to keep the cost down by buying used gear. My DSLR was $1500, the original owner paid $4700. My 300-2.8 was $4200, originally $5800. My only new lens is my 24-120 f/4. The truth of the matter is that you can get 80-90% of the shots I do for about 15% of the money. It's that last little bit that gets ya!!!




Nice equipment

I take pic's of sprint car racing here on the west coast; I carry two of everything wish cost $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

I was at the Vegas WoO race and it was colder than a witch is &^#) and I blew a SB-800 because of the cold conditions so I swtiched to SB-900's with battery pack. SB 900 is by far better than the SB 800 ever was for what I do with them 

The 24-70 has been out standing lens for me along with the 70-200; I have 70-300 as a backup lens

Seems you always have to carry two bodies at all time all set up and ready to go at these things so the 24-70 on one body and the 70-200 on the other body both with SB 900 on them

So this CAD problem I have is a cheap get away from taking pics all the time


----------



## mweba

Need to hunt down a new piece of glass to get closer....






Carbide burr by mweba1, on Flickr


----------



## Jeremy23

My pictures are taken with an old digital Olympus. I took it when I got my wife a much nicer camera. This way I don't feel bad taking it with me on one of my "chainsaw missions" in the woods. Here is a recent snapshot of my little Poulan Micro sitting on a round of walnut. My dad bought this back in the 70's and was our family's first saw. Its a keeper.


----------



## gmax

Some of the wood down under is that damn hard, I dulled three chains cutting this little pile of wood.. it had better burn well :smile2:


----------



## BrocLuno

roncoinc said:


> Sony Mavica $1 at a yardsale,, 640x480,,uses floppy disc's.
> 
> great for posting forum pix.



Nice pic 

Old Mavica's are a favorite of the eBay crowd as they make great sales shots w/o editing much. Good color too. Was color processing built into the Mavica processing engine. Some of the newer cameras have still not caught up with the old Sonys on color rendition


----------



## BroncoRN

wendell said:


> Doing a quick Google search, I see a used 40D for $800 and a 50D for $840 on Amazon. Would really like to not spend that much. :msp_sad:



Check out the pawn shops man....found a 40d local for $400


----------



## Tzed250

wendell said:


> Doing a quick Google search, I see a used 40D for $800 and a 50D for $840 on Amazon. Would really like to not spend that much. :msp_sad:





BroncoRN said:


> Check out the pawn shops man....found a 40d local for $400



*
FS: Canon 40d - FM Forums*


----------



## wendell

Tzed250 said:


> *
> FS: Canon 40d - FM Forums*



Thanks, John, but I already picked one up.


----------



## Tzed250

wendell said:


> Thanks, John, but I already picked one up.



Excellent!!!


----------



## Tzed250

.

I finally pulled the trigger on some gear I have wanted for some time. The Nikon R1C1 Wireless Close-Up Speedlight System. It makes lighting macro subjects much easier. I wanted it to shoot critters and such , but it works on chainsaw parts too!!

Setup here with an SB-900 as the Commander, tethered to the camera with the SC-29 cord. The SB-900 is shooting through a diffuser, and has blue gels to color the background. The three SB-R200's provide the main light. Each speedlight is controlled individually, wireless i-TTL. 




R1-2 by zweitakt250, on Flickr




R1 by zweitakt250, on Flickr


*Champion plug.*

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6953638793/" title="plug1 by zweitakt250, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7038/6953638793_d0dc035a62_b.jpg" width="783" height="520" alt="plug1"></a>


A crop.


<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6953635779/" title="plug2 by zweitakt250, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7203/6953635779_c73496b788_b.jpg" width="999" height="665" alt="plug2"></a>


----------



## H 2 H

Nice setup John

Here is what I've bought the last 9 weeks 
















Going thru my Dad's stuff I found a spool of Stihl 3/8 semi skip chain (about 1/3 left on it) couple nice bars and 3 chains already for 20" bar; still looking for the chain brake tools


----------



## Tzed250

Two new saws to break in, nice!!!


----------



## A100HVA

brand new never been run 1962 A100 HVA


----------



## RedShift42

Just a cool snap I grabbed, taking a break from storm cleanup. 
Day after Christmas '08 Kodiak island got a wicked windstorm with 125mph+ gusts. This spruce (and, subsequently several Poulans) was among the casualties.


----------



## 7oaks

A100HVA said:


> brand new never been run 1962 A100 HVA



What's HVA - neat looking saw no matter what it is and old!


----------



## mweba

Picked up some junk at the pawn shop today. Glass doesn't work on my current body but it was cheap enough....




Nikon N 4004 by mweba1, on Flickr


----------



## 046

that's some seriously NICE closeups!!

which macro lens is that?



Tzed250 said:


> .
> 
> I finally pulled the trigger on some gear I have wanted for some time. The Nikon R1C1 Wireless Close-Up Speedlight System. It makes lighting macro subjects much easier. I wanted it to shoot critters and such , but it works on chainsaw parts too!!
> 
> Setup here with an SB-900 as the Commander, tethered to the camera with the SC-29 cord. The SB-900 is shooting through a diffuser, and has blue gels to color the background. The three SB-R200's provide the main light. Each speedlight is controlled individually, wireless i-TTL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R1-2 by zweitakt250, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R1 by zweitakt250, on Flickr
> 
> 
> *Champion plug.*
> 
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6953638793/" title="plug1 by zweitakt250, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7038/6953638793_d0dc035a62_b.jpg" width="783" height="520" alt="plug1"></a>
> 
> 
> A crop.
> 
> 
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6953635779/" title="plug2 by zweitakt250, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7203/6953635779_c73496b788_b.jpg" width="999" height="665" alt="plug2"></a>


----------



## Stihlman441

MS441CRMTronic wrap modle with muff modd.


----------



## Tzed250

046 said:


> that's some seriously NICE closeups!!
> 
> which macro lens is that?



Thank you!! Shots were made using a Micro Nikkor 60mm f/2.8D


----------



## 046

Tzed250 said:


> Thank you!! Shots were made using a Micro Nikkor 60mm f/2.8D



thanks, scored a Micro Nikkor 55m 2.8 a few months back for my Nikon D2H. 
had wanted a Micro Nikkor lens for quite sometime. have not used it much as I thought. 

some folks recommend the 105mm micro nikkor lens instead. but when you factor the increase in focal length caused by reduced size sensor. that takes up 55mm to about 80mm effective length. 

don't think I'll be getting a dedicated micro flash system any time soon. unless a deal falls on me of course.


----------



## Tzed250

The main reason the 105 gets recommended is working distance. Either so you don't scare critters or so you can light the subject. That 55 is a great lens.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce

Customers saw, it got a new 13" .325 bar put on it a uncommon set up around here. 






Now that's a muffler mod...


----------



## John C

My new MS 362





NOS MS 260 PRO...thanks Kevin


----------



## mweba

550 562




DSC_0333 by mweba1, on Flickr





DSC_0329 by mweba1, on Flickr


----------



## J.Walker

Husky 562xpg.









.


----------



## J.Walker

.









.


----------



## gmax

Dolmar 166


----------



## BloodOnTheIce

My sweet 268 muffler mod...


----------



## 7oaks

*super sharp macro*

If you'd like some super sharp macro get a 24mm f2.8 lens and a Nikon reversing ring. The ring allows you to put the lens on in reverse which turns it into a super macro. For some reason, that I don't remember, reversing a lens' optics results in a sharper image and turns it into a macro lens. The reversing ring will work with any lens that uses a 52mm filter. Try it you'll like it.






046 said:


> thanks, scored a Micro Nikkor 55m 2.8 a few months back for my Nikon D2H.
> had wanted a Micro Nikkor lens for quite sometime. have not used it much as I thought.
> 
> some folks recommend the 105mm micro nikkor lens instead. but when you factor the increase in focal length caused by reduced size sensor. that takes up 55mm to about 80mm effective length.
> 
> don't think I'll be getting a dedicated micro flash system any time soon. unless a deal falls on me of course.


----------



## Bigdgb

just me 090


----------



## Tzed250

7oaks said:


> If you'd like some super sharp macro get a 24mm f2.8 lens and a Nikon reversing ring. The ring allows you to put the lens on in reverse which turns it into a super macro. For some reason, that I don't remember, reversing a lens' optics results in a sharper image and turns it into a macro lens. The reversing ring will work with any lens that uses a 52mm filter. Try it you'll like it.



One caveat about using the BR-2a reversing ring is that focusing must be accomplished by moving the camera. For many subjects this is fine, but for anything that moves it can become a PITA.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce

Got the family together this morning for a portrait.


----------



## Tzed250

Nice family!


----------



## ptjeep

BloodOnTheIce said:


> Got the family together this morning for a portrait.



No one cares about the family photo, just pics of the bike saw will do!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## BloodOnTheIce

Tzed250 said:


> Nice family!



Too bad the 3120 is on vacation up north getting made faster. 

Husky's-268, 372, 372 race saw

Jonsered 2083II

Stihl 660, 088, 084 race saw

Suzuki RM250 bikesaw.


----------



## J.Walker

.







.


----------



## parrisw

j.walker said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



me likey allot!!!


----------



## Kenskip1

My Red Crew, Ken


----------



## mweba

Educated 505


----------



## mweba

350ss


----------



## jockeydeuce

mweba said:


> 350ss



Gonna need video to go with this one, Mitch!!:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## mweba

jockeydeuce said:


> Gonna need video to go with this one, Mitch!!:msp_thumbsup:



Tomorrow my friend tomorrow


----------



## mweba

Little strato 550 adjustments. Droid X2




1/3 + trans by mweba1, on Flickr


----------



## Rudolf73




----------



## Trx250r180

brand new 461 never fueled yet View attachment 256678
View attachment 256679
View attachment 256680


----------



## Jutah

*Ms311*



greyfox said:


> Olympus Stylus Water 550 WP 10 megapixel



How do you like the ms311?


----------



## J.Walker

parrisw said:


> me likey allot!!!




Twins are nice too!









.


----------



## Rudolf73

J.Walker said:


> Twins are nice too!
> 
> 
> .



I love a good pair of twins! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Showme

Jutah said:


> How do you like the ms311?



I dig the trout! Second pix is terrific too, even better if I could see a little bamboo in the shot. Love vintage bamboo rods.


----------



## tgerloff92

iPhone 4S!!!
View attachment 256847

View attachment 256848

My Buck!
View attachment 256849

View attachment 256850

Bull I guided.


----------



## tgerloff92

View attachment 256851

My dog opening the door at less than a year old.
View attachment 256852

New 660!!!!
View attachment 256853

Quick load getting ready for winter!
View attachment 256854

View attachment 256855

Limbing with a 28" bar isn't a good idea when your in a hurry.


----------



## Denis Gionet

View attachment 256858


Our "Catch of the day" while trout fishing.... rescue mission of a newborn calf moose !


----------



## 046

spent all day cutting up a 5ft diameter Oak today. these saws earned their keep today!

Stihl 084 with 4ft .404 bar, 064 with 24in .375, 046 with 20in .375


----------



## Stihlman441

Rudolf73 said:


> I love a good pair of twins! :msp_biggrin:



Me likey twins as well.


----------



## J.Walker

Twins, any shape or form!








.


----------



## mweba

XtraPowa




Extra p by mweba1, on Flickr




50 by mweba1, on Flickr


----------



## procarbine2k1

J.Walker said:


> Twins are nice too!



Those are some honeys!


----------



## mweba

DSC_0034 by mweba1, on Flickr




Blue point pencil by mweba1, on Flickr




1/8 carbide by mweba1, on Flickr

Ready to go.


----------



## Evanrude

I prefer triplets...


----------



## FATGUY

here's a couple of pics I like, the Johnny is mine, the Husky is Andyshine77's.


----------



## Dr. Hackemoff

Agonized between the 362 and 562 XP...the dealer had both w/20" bars. Couldn't get the 562 out of my head, so here it is:

View attachment 268776


----------



## angry inch

*my photos*

View attachment 268780
View attachment 268781


----------



## stormpetrel

*Canon Powershot SX120is*

Playing with a BIG cherry stump.......


----------



## Tzed250

No chainsaw, but this is what I saw when I got to work this morning:




Red Sky Morning by zweitakt250, on Flickr


----------



## mweba

Tzed250 said:


> No chainsaw, but this is what I saw when I got to work this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Sky Morning by zweitakt250, on Flickr



Nice.

The visibility from my steps was approx 100'. No sky to speak of.


----------



## Plan-b

Dora the explorer degree wheel?





mweba said:


> DSC_0034 by mweba1, on Flickr
> 
> Ready to go.


----------



## jdeere66

I use a Kodak Z712IS. It does alright but the batteries don't last long, especially in cold weather


----------



## Ironworker

Jutah said:


> How do you like the ms311?



Sorry it to so long to respond, but I like it, very torquey, good firewood saw.
p.s. its also for sale.


----------



## Ironworker

Done cutting for the year, took some pics after cleaning them up.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce

Does this count as a chainsaw? 





People seem to love these things, we're selling a ton of them


----------



## 7oaks

BloodOnTheIce said:


> Does this count as a chainsaw?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People seem to love these things, we're selling a ton of them



How much are they and how do they work mechanically?


----------



## mweba

Wrap




Untitled by mweba1, on Flickr




Untitled by mweba1, on Flickr


----------



## Tzed250

mweba said:


> Wrap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by mweba1, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by mweba1, on Flickr




This really sucks. I know I'm gonna hafta have me a 461. I gotta get this CAD thing under control.


----------



## Rudolf73

Tzed250 said:


> This really sucks. I know I'm gonna hafta have me a 461. I gotta get this CAD thing under control.



Get one or even two if you can! They are going pretty cheap...


----------



## mweba

Tzed250 said:


> This really sucks. I know I'm gonna hafta have me a 461. I gotta get this CAD thing under control.



I'd choose one over a 576xp but have to think long and hard about the 390xp for the same money. If it weren't for the filtration 

They are stupid strong stock though.


----------



## mdavlee

mweba said:


> Wrap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by mweba1, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by mweba1, on Flickr



I just want the beer beside the saw:msp_sneaky: 

I ran a couple randy did up and I want one now. Almost bad enough to sell the xpw.:msp_confused:


----------



## Stihlman441

mweba said:


> Wrap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by mweba1, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by mweba1, on Flickr



Nice one Mitch,i like the look of that.


----------



## mweba

Stihlman441 said:


> Nice one Mitch,i like the look of that.



Figured you'd like it. Don't worry, the beer was for scale. No drinking and sawing here :jester:


----------



## mdavlee

Well I wish we could get the other winter flavors of leinenkugels here already. All we have so far is the snowdrift vanilla porter.


----------



## mweba

mdavlee said:


> Well I wish we could get the other winter flavors of leinenkugels here already. All we have so far is the snowdrift vanilla porter.



I like the vanilla, lemon berry not so much. Had some Sam Adams winter brew last week, wasn't disappointed. Which reminds me, forecast -28C tomorrow with windage.


----------



## mdavlee

mweba said:


> I like the vanilla, lemon berry not so much. Had some Sam Adams winter brew last week, wasn't disappointed. Which reminds me, forecast -28C tomorrow with windage.



Yeah the lemon berry stuff wasn't that good. I did finish the 6 pack since I bought it but I haven't bought any more since. I made a six pack with 2 snowdrift, 2 sam adams winter lager, and 2 magic hat #9. The winter lager is my favorite sam adams I've tried. :msp_smile:


----------



## Trx250r180

mdavlee said:


> I just want the beer beside the saw:msp_sneaky:
> 
> I ran a couple randy did up and I want one now. Almost bad enough to sell the xpw.:msp_confused:



Mines at randys right now ,got a check up,if you want to run a slow one its at his place with my hybrid


----------



## joesmith

Had to go all hipstagram on you guys...and I know my saws suck compared to most of yours!


----------



## mantas

Heres my old 064 made in west germany,need to repaint it




View attachment 270827
View attachment 270828


----------



## mweba

joesmith said:


> Had to go all hipstagram on you guys...and I know my saws suck compared to most of yours!



The 435/t435 are some of the most under rated saws out. Extremely light with good power for the $. Have two t435`s on the tree crew holding up just fine.


----------



## joesmith

mweba said:


> The 435/t435 are some of the most under rated saws out. Extremely light with good power for the $. Have two t435`s on the tree crew holding up just fine.



Good to hear they can be counted on.

I love the 435...light, slimmer than my ms170, and quite a bit of power considering...with a very high chain speed. I am becoming more and more of a husky man....can't wait for s 550xp!

The t435 is quite a little screamer, too.


----------



## srcarr52

mweba said:


> I like the vanilla, lemon berry not so much. Had some Sam Adams winter brew last week, wasn't disappointed. Which reminds me, forecast -28C tomorrow with windage.



Still nothing beats Creamy Dark from the tap. Makes the trip north totally worth it.


----------



## mweba

srcarr52 said:


> Still nothing beats Creamy Dark from the tap. Makes the trip north totally worth it.



When you're right, you're right. Still my favorite.


----------



## mweba

Speaking of.






Sent from my XT881 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## srcarr52

mweba said:


> Speaking of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT881 using Tapatalk 2



I've been craving that all day. I'm very jealous.


----------



## joesmith

srcarr52 said:


> I've been craving that all day. I'm very jealous.



Yeah but plastic tastes bad, and hurts on the way out somethin fierce!


----------



## K5krawler

*Sketch*

This is from my Girlfriend as we had some time between Christmas and the New Year. This should count. This is a picture I took and she sketched. She has talents I will NEVER have. Enjoy.


----------



## Fish

K5krawler said:


> This is from my Girlfriend as we had some time between Christmas and the New Year. This should count. This is a picture I took and she sketched. She has talents I will NEVER have. Enjoy.



She needs to take her rakers down a tad!!!!!!


Just kidding, she is very talented!!!!!


----------



## Fish

She flipped your bar, did she dress it too?????


----------



## Tzed250

She has mad skillz!!!


----------



## jdeere66

K5krawler said:


> This is from my Girlfriend as we had some time between Christmas and the New Year. This should count. This is a picture I took and she sketched. She has talents I will NEVER have. Enjoy.



Tell your girl she has some great talent, and ask her how much she would charge me for a sketch of a Jonsereds? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mweba

Amana ia beer canadian saw


----------



## mweba

Cleaned up the four jaw this morning with glass beads. Making baby pops on a 441


----------



## Tzed250

Chips ahoy!


----------



## HittinSteel

:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Tzed250

That saw is made for the kind of weather I'm having!


----------



## mdavlee

You guys get snow or ice today John?


----------



## Tzed250

Yep, it snowed. Things weren't that bad here but there were a lot of accidents on I-64 west of Charleston. I'm about sick of the super cold weather.


----------



## J.Walker

.


----------



## J.Walker

.


----------



## J.Walker

.


----------



## HittinSteel

View attachment 275652
View attachment 275653


----------



## Modifiedmark

Poulan 8500


----------



## Fish

mdavlee said:


> You guys get snow or ice today John?



Me???

We got a nice layer of ice over everything!


----------



## Adirondackstihl

This is too good of a thread to be lost in the pages and only to resurface once a month.
In other words.....I think it should be a "STICKY"

Yes...No?

:msp_smile:


----------



## BloodOnTheIce

EHP Ported MS261 cutting black walnut yesterday


----------



## blsnelling

BloodOnTheIce said:


> EHP Ported MS261 cutting black walnut yesterda


Does he gut the strato?


----------



## Modifiedmark

Poulan 71-A with a bow.


----------



## Andyshine77

blsnelling said:


> Does he gut the strato?



Yes


----------



## PLAYINWOOD

Maybe.....depending...


----------



## KenJax Tree

View attachment 278114


No the 290 isn't mine


----------



## Youngbuck20

Nothin special just a little iphone edit.


----------



## Rudolf73

Youngbuck20 said:


> Nothin special just a little iphone edit.



You gotta clean yer lens man... lol only joking. Cool photo though!


----------



## darren_palms

Pictures of my friends husqvarna 2100 CD and my Stihl 064 AV from cutting firewood last year.
View attachment 278118
View attachment 278119


----------



## 7oaks

*My new Chainsaw camera*

Thought I'd show some info and a photo from my new "chainsaw" camera. It is a Canon A1300 HD (16mp) that I bought with a Groupon coupon for around $90. I was surprised at the quality of the close-ups so this camera now stays in the shop and I use it to document work on the saws.

Here is a close-up from the camera that I shot yesterday. I did no adjustments in PhotoShop except to crop the image down to 800 px.







and after minimal PhotoShop manipulation.





I prefer Canon point and shoot cameras (having used many other brands) as I think they have top quality lenses and their image adjustment algorithms are the best - giving sharp photos and great color accuracy. It's light weight and perfect pocket size.











Just thought I'd show that you don't need a multi-thousand $ camera outfit to get good chainsaw photos.






View attachment 287041
View attachment 287042
View attachment 287043


----------



## Vikingdemon

Nice photos 
those are good cameras

heres a few i like 

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/232451.htm


enjoy


----------



## braiding4fun

7oaks said:


> Just thought I'd show that you don't need a multi-thousand $ camera outfit to get good chainsaw photos.



I agree. Basic understanding of the rules of composition and lighting are going to do a lot more for anyone's photo skills than an expensive camera. Most people don't get the best out of the camera they have, but still blame the camera when the picture turns out poorly. 

It's kinda like blaming your chainsaw when the tree falls on your pickup.


----------



## vikingdemonz

Yup 

i used a sony cyber shot adjust your Megapixel size
and use macro for close ups

heres my thread 

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/232451.htm


----------



## 8433jeff

braiding4fun said:


> I agree. Basic understanding of the rules of composition and lighting are going to do a lot more for anyone's photo skills than an expensive camera. Most people don't get the best out of the camera they have, but still blame the camera when the picture turns out poorly.
> 
> It's kinda like blaming your chainsaw when the tree falls on your pickup.



Well, it ain't the pick-ups fault.:rolleyes2:


----------



## hqv




----------



## K5krawler

7oaks said:


> Thought I'd show some info and a photo from my new "chainsaw" camera. It is a Canon A1300 HD (16mp) that I bought with a Groupon coupon for around $90. I was surprised at the quality of the close-ups so this camera now stays in the shop and I use it to document work on the saws.
> 
> Here is a close-up from the camera that I shot yesterday. I did no adjustments in PhotoShop except to crop the image down to 800 px.
> 
> 
> 
> and after minimal PhotoShop manipulation.
> 
> 
> I prefer Canon point and shoot cameras (having used many other brands) as I think they have top quality lenses and their image adjustment algorithms are the best - giving sharp photos and great color accuracy. It's light weight and perfect pocket size.
> 
> Just thought I'd show that you don't need a multi-thousand $ camera outfit to get good chainsaw photos.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 287041
> View attachment 287042
> View attachment 287043





braiding4fun said:


> I agree. Basic understanding of the rules of composition and lighting are going to do a lot more for anyone's photo skills than an expensive camera. Most people don't get the best out of the camera they have, but still blame the camera when the picture turns out poorly.
> 
> It's kinda like blaming your chainsaw when the tree falls on your pickup.



Taking pictures of cameras with cameras that's just plain craziness  !

I have a lightbox set up that I have used in the past. 7Oaks is that what you're using or is it a simple backdrop with extra lighting?


----------



## 7oaks

K5krawler said:


> Taking pictures of cameras with cameras that's just plain craziness  !
> 
> I have a lightbox set up that I have used in the past. 7Oaks is that what you're using or is it a simple backdrop with extra lighting?



Yeah K
I tried scanning the camera and that didn't work very good. LOL. So I pulled out the thousands of dollars worth of Nikon gear a d took the photos of the $90 camera with that!!! I'm kinda crazy I know!

To shoot the chain I just put a red (kinda clean) shop rag on the work bench aimed the camera let it focus itself and let the little onboard flash do the rest. Have to admit I took about a doz shots before I got the one I wanted and it was back a ways from the subject but that's the one advantage of a 16mp camera you can crop in. 

Of course I've used much fancier set-ups but in retirement I'm way into simplicity. 

As the saying goes, "Since when isn't good enough - good enough".


----------



## RedShift42

*Vintage Porsche owners in the great white north are a bit more pragmatic, eh?*

I have a new lock screen pic on my iPhone...






I can't take any credit for the shot, nor do I know its provenance. I came across it while researching options for carrying a saw on my snowmobile. Would love to learn the details, tho'!


----------



## dakotalawdog

*Action photos*

Some photos of my 391 cutting firewood.


----------



## Bieber

Some pics I found when she was young :msp_wub:

View attachment 291139


----------



## Rudolf73

Bieber said:


> Some pics I found when she was young :msp_wub:
> 
> View attachment 291139



Haha süß!


----------



## Bieber

Rudolf73 said:


> Haha süß!



Jetzt nicht mehr, Meister Rudolf!


----------



## Mike from Maine




----------



## J.Walker

Two new in the box saws for future projects!










.


----------



## mweba

NIB eh?




Untitled by mweba1, on Flickr




Untitled by mweba1, on Flickr


----------



## cowroy

7oaks said:


> Just thought I'd show that you don't need a multi-thousand $ camera outfit to get good chainsaw photos.
> 
> View attachment 287041
> View attachment 287042
> View attachment 287043



I have never looked at this thread until today because of thinking about getting a new camera and looks like I won't have to look too far. How does the cannon A1300 do in lower light situations such as piston pics through the exhaust port? I can never seem to get the pic I am after with mine. Even with macro it's difficult for it to focus and get the shot I am after.


----------



## Macman125

Modifiedmark said:


> Poulan 8500



Not a big fan of green, but I have a soft spot for any big saw. And for this pic I am genuinely jealous.


----------



## 7oaks

cowroy said:


> I have never looked at this thread until today because of thinking about getting a new camera and looks like I won't have to look too far. How does the cannon A1300 do in lower light situations such as piston pics through the exhaust port? I can never seem to get the pic I am after with mine. Even with macro it's difficult for it to focus and get the shot I am after.



Like all point and shoot cameras not the best as it doesn't adjustable ISO. However, if you throw a little light on the subject it works just fine. What is very helpful is that if you push the shutter button down half way it puts up a green box (sometimes two or more) that indicates where it is measuring the light and focus. With a little patience you can move the camera around and get the exposure and focus where you want them. 

Good luck.


----------



## J.Walker

One of those shots.

Some chainsaw stuff and a arrow head from the backyard!






.


----------



## mweba

Lost a lot of pics in the transition


----------



## whitedogone

Clearing tornado damage. Washington, IL We've dropped or cleared thousands of sticks. That's me with the 064. Taken with A samsung s4 cellphone


----------



## whitedogone

More tornado damage
Cutting with the 046
Again taken with cellphone


----------



## Stihlman441

Every one loves pics.


----------



## psjwi

Not a Stihl guy myself, but my son bought one anyway (you know how kids are... lol) But he did manage to get a few chips flying for this photo.




And how about this portable saw vise that he put together... Again, with that "other" chainsaw brand stamped on it!


----------



## J.Walker

.






.


----------



## makguy

Bringing back an old thread, but I've started taking pics of local models posing with my saws. Anyone interested in a vintage chainsaw girl calendar for 2015? Any suggestions on saws/ brands to include?


----------



## makguy

Wright 5020


----------



## makguy

Mac 10-10


----------



## mweba

makguy said:


> Wright 5020



Nice! A South paw


----------



## slowp




----------



## J.Walker

Just a few of Spikes collection of Jonsered saws.





.


----------



## J.Walker

A few of his Huskey saws.





.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Character is who you are when no one is looking


----------



## J.Walker

.


----------



## J.Walker

.



.


----------



## slowp




----------



## slowp




----------



## SEAM




----------



## SEAM




----------



## SEAM




----------



## SEAM




----------



## Moparmyway

Video, you say ??


----------



## mweba

100_5190 by mweba1, on Flickr


----------



## Nuzzy




----------



## Moparmyway

Mweba,
What are they getting you for when you purchase the 5 gallon jug with shipping ?


----------



## mweba

Moparmyway said:


> Mweba,
> What are they getting you for when you purchase the 5 gallon jug with shipping ?


We retail it for $98


----------



## BDM53ENT

J walker has a serious collector problem, got to love it! And I thought my collection was out of hand. Thank you for making me realize I am not crazy!


----------



## KenJax Tree

VP T4 is $60 for 5 gallons and its 93 octane.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rtfield




----------



## mweba

KenJax Tree said:


> VP T4 is $60 for 5 gallons and its 93 octane.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought T4 was 100 octane. Anywho, ya it cost about $60..


----------



## J.Walker

.






.


----------



## J.Walker

.






.


----------



## SDB777

rtfield said:


> View attachment 336377




HDR is fun!!!


Scott (nicely edited) B


----------



## mweba

OE crank install tool on 372xp. Shot with Nexus 7.


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc

My good old 064 after cutting a big "black spruce" few years ago!


----------



## Ironworker

Wicked work saw 2188


----------



## 166




----------



## RedFir Down

Since we are showing the Dolmars a some attention, here's a few. Gotta love the 7900's!!


----------



## roadiestar




----------



## MGoBlue




----------



## mweba

This saw really can't pull a 28. Just mounted her up to stir the pot. 

















Taken with a Moto X


----------



## SEAM




----------



## greendohn

12mp kodak Easyshare "Sport",,waterproof and has survived a couple good drops/bangs. Less than a hundred bucks, works good for what I do with it. I hear Kodak is getting out of the digital camera business,,so far, it REALLY is waterproof, more than a year old!!


----------



## gmax




----------



## ky044

My old rough 044 tank was replaced by previous owner not the prettiest saw ever...but it sure runs good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapat


----------



## 166




----------



## 166




----------



## 166




----------



## 166




----------



## 166




----------



## 166




----------



## 166




----------



## mdavlee

Taken with moto x. The camera was fogged up a little on the pictures of the 390 and poplar boards.


----------



## banana boat

rtfield said:


> View attachment 336377


The airfilter cover nut looks loose lol


----------



## luckydad

Little pine tree action with the 461






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 166




----------



## 166




----------



## 166




----------



## 166




----------



## 166




----------



## 166




----------



## Andyshine77

This is an old pic, one that was lost when the site went down.


----------



## MGoBlue




----------



## VINIFIREWOOD

New 7910, pic taken with my POS Motorola Android phone


----------



## brian22




----------



## MGoBlue




----------



## brian22




----------



## MGoBlue




----------



## 7sleeper

Only a mobile phone pic, recently at my Stihl dealer....



















New delivery for the fire department of my city! Fully equiped with the duro chain!

7


----------



## johnnylabguy

I like the end of the day, waning daylight pics taken after a hard days work the best...


----------



## johnnylabguy

mweba said:


> This saw really can't pull a 28. Just mounted her up to stir the pot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken with a Moto X


I've got one of those pot stirrers too! It does alright bucking up to 16" with skip tooth in the snow and no bending over! lol



Now that bar and chain on the Dolmar 7900 is a noodling machine!


----------



## Deleted member 83629




----------



## SEAM




----------



## SEAM




----------



## 814hammer

Samsung galaxy s4


----------



## luckydad

660 & 880 oak action.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdavlee

luckydad said:


> 660 & 880 oak action.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



880 muffler looks like its been hot. It's a stainless muffler right?


----------



## luckydad

h
Here's another.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad

Yes stainless. That saws probably had maybe 20-25 tanks ran thru it. It's a stocker.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad

Heres the stump I flushed of.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 83629

luckydad said:


> Heres the stump I flushed of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice job! I'm always a little leary cutting a tree that large and the nails and wire that saws can find.


----------



## J.Walker

.






.


----------



## mark360T

I will play


----------



## mark360T




----------



## mark360T

562xp with new large dawgs


----------



## sawmandave




----------



## germy01

My newest addition. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MtnHermit

sawmandave said:


> View attachment 342533


Do you have a video, or know of one, of that thing in action? Looks mean!


----------



## 1idrod

I'm new here but wanna play!!! Here's my half assed muffler modded Lol Stihl 362 C-M bought 3/7/14. Put a 24" Sugi Hara bar on it from Weedeaterman just for fun along with a 20" also The stump it's on was from my 18" 029 Super. It worked but wasn't fun. That's why I bought the 362
Shot with my Pentax K-30


----------



## milkman

Nice camera.


----------



## 166




----------



## jetmd

1idrod said:


> View attachment 342893
> I'm new here but wanna play!!! Here's my half assed muffler modded Lol Stihl 362 C-M bought 3/7/14. Put a 25" Sugi Hara bar on it from Weedeaterman just for fun along with a 20" also The stump it's on was from my 18" 029 Super. It worked but wasn't fun. That's why I bought the 362View attachment 342893
> Shot with my Pentax K-30


Nice set of Dawgs on that 362!!


----------



## gmax




----------



## luckydad

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ironworker




----------



## KenJax Tree

luckydad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet bar and chain it looks familiar too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad

Yea kinda stubby hahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cgraham1

Yeah, my 260 has a bigger bar than that!


----------



## procarbine2k1




----------



## luckydad

procarbine2k1 said:


> View attachment 344306


Ain't nuttn wrong with them short bars !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## procarbine2k1

041G.......


----------



## procarbine2k1




----------



## mweba

Recent acquisition. Needs a crank. Taken with a Nexus 5 











Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mweba

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad

3 strong runners 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## germy01

Wicked work saw workout. 36 inch bar, stihl rs full comp and it was fun!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad

2 more master monkeyed stihls


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mweba

New to me.... S6000 AND 166
















Taken with a Moto X


----------



## luckydad

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sweetjetskier

luckydad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Saws look good, but the Kubota is attempting to upstage them


----------



## inventtis

There are some decent tough cameras that are drop and water resistant, you can mount them on a tripod for better videos. I got a Panasonic that works pretty good, but it was pricey new. Luckily prices are coming down.


----------



## dancan

Somewhere in Nova Scotia there are a few nice trees


----------



## luckydad

sweetjetskier said:


> Saws look good, but the Kubota is attempting to upstage them


Yep it's always wanting in the pics to !!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trx250r180




----------



## inventtis

How do you post a pic?

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/98483733/Chainsaw/2013-07-25 10.57.01.jpg
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/98483733/Chainsaw/2013-07-26 11.51.29.jpg
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/98483733/Chainsaw/2013-07-26 13.14.48.jpg
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/98483733/Chainsaw/20120403 - Albion Big Wood - 1.jpg


----------



## 7sleeper

inventtis said:


> How do you post a pic?
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/98483733/Chainsaw/2013-07-25 10.57.01.jpg
> ...




You see the bar above your writing box with the symbols B I U A..... etc. and look for a symbol between a smiley and a film,, looks like a mountain range with the sun above. Klick on that, a new box should open where you can insert your link. Finished. I will not do it for you so that you can start with your training... 

7


----------



## koomie




----------



## inventtis

7sleeper said:


> You see the bar above your writing box with the symbols B I U A..... etc. and look for a symbol between a smiley and a film,, looks like a mountain range with the sun above. Klick on that, a new box should open where you can insert your link. Finished. I will not do it for you so that you can start with your training...
> 
> 7



That does not work for me, it says my link is invalid. Does anybody use dropbox, because I was wondering if it was the problem?


----------



## mweba

Copy this https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/98483733/Chainsaw/2013-07-25 10.57.01.jpg Then select the icon with two mountains and a moon. Paste URL into that pop up box.


----------



## mweba




----------



## mweba




----------



## mweba




----------



## inventtis

mweba said:


>




Excellent.


----------



## rtfield




----------



## mweba

Rare Dolmar anyone? Moto X with HDR on.



IMG_20140511_154538191_HDR by mweba1, on Flickr



IMG_20140511_154550139_HDR by mweba1, on Flickr



IMG_20140511_154606945_HDR by mweba1, on Flickr



IMG_20140511_154817137_HDR by mweba1, on Flickr


----------



## Trx250r180

If you put a wedge in the top of your cut.you would not get all these saws stuck from being pinched


----------



## luckydad

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad

Stihl king of the tree tops 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.Walker

.




.


----------



## J.Walker

.



.


----------



## jetmd

J.Walker said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Right ON!


----------



## srcarr52

J.Walker said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



You could probably pick up some if you get a v-stack for that setup. Those carbs don't run well without something to smooth the inlet flow.


----------



## Mapcinq




----------



## deezlfan

> You could probably pick up some if you get a v-stack for that setup. Those carbs don't run well without something to smooth the inlet flow.


 
Like diss.........?


----------



## dancan




----------



## RandyMac




----------



## srcarr52

deezlfan said:


> Like diss.........?



Better!


----------



## Stihlman441

RandyMac said:


>



Or some pic there bloke thanks for sharing.


----------



## cgraham1




----------



## Dave630

johnnylabguy said:


> I like the end of the day, waning daylight pics taken after a hard days work the best...


Pretty bar


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave630

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad

Trimming the ends on a couple ties for the skid steer.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad

Small fleet.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ash man




----------



## SquareFile

I know this is not a chainsaw so go easy on me. I made this blender out of a echo GT-2200 trimmer


----------



## Cedarkerf

Well done 372xpw 32" bar 44" Cedar


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc




----------



## CapitaineHaddoc




----------



## Ronaldo

Nice fleet, Capitaine!


----------



## LegDeLimber

I keep looking at that DozerDan-346 of CapitaineHaddocs and telling my 450 rancher
that with some money and work, it could be such a badassed sleeper.

....but nothing has happened yet, sigh.

and I find it Interesting to note that the pp5020 has a larger carb and exhaust port side of the muffler than the 450 rancher.


----------



## koomie

The newest addition to the team.
Beautiful saw first ported saw used and owned.


----------



## Stihlman441

A very large Oz Sugargum with a 660 and 36'' bar.


----------



## koomie

Nice cutting in that sucker, how does sugargum burn when dry? It looks quite similar to some of the gum that I have cut over here.


----------



## Stihlman441

Excerlant i prefer it to Redgum and its plentyfull.


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## KenJax Tree




----------



## SS Sniper

RandyMac said:


>


What saw is the guy on the left holding? pretty nice


----------



## RandyMac

SS Sniper said:


> What saw is the guy on the left holding? pretty nice



Big Pioneer


----------



## watsonr

Nice saw Chris... that bar come from Canada?

Randy, looks like a big Husky buried it the tree.


----------



## Alu

The long red metal rod exstends and has the power of a winsj to tip the tree over. Used the most of all my equpment.


----------



## SS Sniper

RandyMac said:


> Big Pioneer


Thanks


----------



## srcarr52

watsonr said:


> Nice saw Chris... that bar come from Canada?
> 
> Randy, looks like a big Husky buried it the tree.



More like a Dolmar.


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## RandyMac




----------



## KenJax Tree

watsonr said:


> Nice saw Chris... that bar come from Canada?
> 
> Randy, looks like a big Husky buried it the tree.


Yeah Randy it came from BC


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## luckydad

Poplar tree we did today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luckydad

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## SS Sniper

RandyMac said:


>


Kenworth?


----------



## Dave in VA

SS Sniper said:


> Kenworth?


looks Autocar......maybe....


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl

Taken with Samsung s5


----------



## cgraham1




----------



## Grey




----------



## Stihlman441

Time's Standing Stihl said:


> Taken with Samsung s5


 
Ha nice.
Modd that muff.


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc

Fresh pictures captured this morning! And yes, you can cut big trees with a 562!


----------



## 166




----------



## Four Paws

166 said:


> View attachment 391189
> 
> View attachment 391190



Got a picture of the clutch side? I'm liking the handle!


----------



## 166

Here you go.







They make a nice GoPro mount!


----------



## Freakingstang

left them on the stump so I could get the poison ivy vines off easier.


----------



## Freakingstang




----------



## Adirondackstihl




----------



## Freakingstang

same Pin Oak


----------



## 166




----------



## 166




----------



## Freakingstang




----------



## 166




----------



## gmax




----------



## 166




----------



## 166




----------



## 166




----------



## 166




----------



## Andyshine77

PS-421.






My old red top 7900. The pic was taken in 05.


----------



## gmax




----------



## ash man

Unfortunatly I don't need to pull out the big guns very often, usually the 550 is the one getting a workout.


----------



## Adirondackstihl




----------



## Adirondackstihl




----------



## Adirondackstihl




----------



## Adirondackstihl




----------



## ash man

Big guns (as in saws) not big cans.


----------



## Adirondackstihl

ash man said:


> Big guns (as in saws) not big cans.


Ms.Dolmar @ 2013 NYS Woodsman Field Days.
1 day before Jerry Gingras broke a world record.


----------



## 166




----------



## 166




----------



## 166




----------



## Cedarkerf

The new 661 cut a couple cookies


----------



## 166




----------



## 166




----------



## 166




----------



## Gypo Logger

Is this the titty thread?


----------



## ash man

I'm hoping so. My wife's out of town for a couple nights and I don't have cable.


----------



## Gypo Logger

ash man said:


> I'm hoping so. My wife's out of town for a couple nights and I don't have cable.


Same here, so I'll be checking out the gay midget wrestling forum.


----------



## Adirondackstihl




----------



## Adirondackstihl




----------



## 166




----------



## rburg

Those NY gtgs sure have some nice saws.


----------



## 166

There's no saws at the Upstate NY GTG.


----------



## Adirondackstihl




----------



## Rudolf73

I got one of them red ones too


----------



## Adirondackstihl




----------



## 166




----------



## Adirondackstihl




----------



## 166




----------



## wyk

Saws I have owned throughout the years plus my current 044 and 241:


----------



## Gypo Logger




----------



## Gypo Logger




----------



## 166




----------



## Adirondackstihl




----------



## Gypo Logger




----------



## 166

I guess I have picture of a Stihl or two.


----------



## 166




----------



## 028 super




----------



## 166




----------



## 166




----------



## Gypo Logger

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/sunlover3/media/Special pictures/Trees/MOV02985.mp4.html?sort=3&o=2


----------



## scallywag

reindeer, I see you have some Aussie Red gum there with the old Mac.


----------



## Gypo Logger




----------



## blk05crew




----------



## SAWMIKAZE




----------



## gary courtney

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 391544


D-3?lol


----------



## Gypo Logger

gary courtney said:


> D-3?lol


JD550 I think.


----------



## jeepyfz450

Took a few pics today


----------



## Gypo Logger




----------



## Dennis Cahoon

Get something "fast" Gypo! ......Hahahahahaha!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Gypo Logger said:


> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/sunlover3/media/Special pictures/Trees/MOV02985.mp4.html?sort=3&o=2



Like the speedy retreat of that red squirrel right over the stump!!


----------



## Gypo Logger

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Get something "fast" Gypo! ......Hahahahahaha!


Looks good Dennis!
Aren't you glad you weren't home when I called? Lol


----------



## Ferguson system

Jonsered 2252 and 2172


----------



## bennn*e

015 and MS 150 TC-E


----------



## a. palmer jr.

I've posted a few pics on here lately and I guess the resizer is no longer needed. I bought a new computer and haven't installed the resizer that was on the old one and the pics so far have turned out okay.


----------



## luckydad

Little bit of 461.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.Walker

.





.


----------



## J.Walker

Some twins.











.


----------



## milkman

Time's Standing Stihl said:


> Taken with Samsung s5



Nice camera.


----------



## luckydad

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walterg

Echo CS310 shot with my Nikon J1 with 10-30 lens.


----------



## lovetheoutdoors

luckydad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What kind of bar is on your 660?


----------



## CR888

lovetheoutdoors said:


> What kind of bar is on your 660?


My guess is its a RW Oregon 32".


----------



## lovetheoutdoors

CR888 said:


> My guess is its a RW Oregon 32".



Thats what i thought too. It looks good on that saw.


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc

My new handlebar was in the mail today, the saw is so cool, I just think it need a cool bar. So I put my "25 Sugi LW on it, balance is just perfect!


----------



## lovetheoutdoors

CapitaineHaddoc said:


> My new handlebar was in the mail today, the saw is so cool, I just think it need a cool bar. So I put my "25 Sugi LW on it, balance is just perfect!View attachment 416143



That looks good. Same setup i have on my 7910.


----------



## luckydad

You know I used my 7900 yesterday the fist time in a while, and it took me a little bit to figure out the starting se quince again after using these cream sickles for so long. [emoji6][emoji6]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lovetheoutdoors

Here is my new to me 7910


----------



## luckydad

This is a old pic of mine.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lovetheoutdoors

I would like to find a near mint 7900, i have saw a couple new ones come up here and there.


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc

Mine was pretty hard to find. 7900 and 6400 wera are replaced, I had to find a new Beal branded TR640 (PS6400) and I put the OEM 79cc jug. And I use a Walbro HD-12 carb. I really love this saw for falling, everything is perfect, the saw is light, powerful, well balanced, and has a lot of torque.


----------



## lovetheoutdoors

Another new to me chainsaw, mastermind 661R.


----------



## Roll Tide




----------



## DexterDay




----------



## 166




----------



## 166




----------



## 166




----------



## MGoBlue




----------



## 166




----------



## MGoBlue




----------



## Adirondackstihl

166 said:


>


That looks familiar!


----------



## farmerward

when the chain was a tad stretched on my mini saw [emoji23][emoji23]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MGoBlue

Very cool pic ^^!


----------



## sunfish

MGoBlue said:


> Very cool pic ^^!


Be cooler if the chain wasn't sagging!


----------



## Duane(Pa)

I found some kind of orange fungus around an oak stump. Posed the 372 WTF?


----------



## Duane(Pa)

Buddy says "Huskies Suck, Stihl's & Frisbee's is where it's at...."


----------



## Ronaldo

371XP and 2152 working on a big White Oak.
This Elm tree is growing Dolmars instead of mushrooms.


----------



## farmerward

sunfish said:


> Be cooler if the chain wasn't sagging!


Yeah when I'm back over that side of the farm I'll have to do a remake with the chain tensioned 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

